# /tapuzforum/images/emo34.gifספיישל מצעד הגאווה עודכן/tapuzforum/images/emo41.gif



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (29/5/07)

../images/Emo34.gif משרד התיירות משווק את מצעד הגאוה  *    "     משרד      התיירות     "      פותח    במסע     קמפיין     כדי    להביא    לארץ     אלפי    קהילות     "    הומו-לסביות     "     שיגיעו     למצעד    הגאוה     בירושלים     בעוד     חודש       (    21     ביוני    )*


----------



## מיין פייערל (30/5/07)

המחאה נגד מצעד הגאווה 
מודעות ברחבי ירושלים,מה דעתכם? היה עדיף לא לפרסם מודעות אלו כי זה מזיק לנוער? או שהעסקנים יודעים את מלאכתם


----------



## אברך בן תורה (30/5/07)

נדחתה ההצבעה בכנסת נגד מצעד התועבה 
נדחתה ההצבעה בכנסת נגד מצעד התועבה השר אלי ישי מנסה להגיע להסכם מול ראש הממשלה, כך שההצעה לתיקון חוק יסוד נגד קיום מצעד התועבה - תהפוך לממשלתית. בועדת השרים לחקיקה תמכו שרים מ'קדימה', אבל שר המשפטים הודיע כי יגיש ערער אלי פישר תאריך: : : נדחתה ההצבעה בכנסת על תיקון לחוק יסוד נגד קיום מצעד התועבה, זאת לאחר שהשר אלי ישי מנסה להגיע להסכמים מול ראש הממשלה ולהפוך את הצעת החוק לממשלתית. מוקדם יותר דיווחנו היום כי המשטרה אמנם אישרה את מצעד התועבה בחודש הבא בירושלים, אבל מליאת הכנסת תדון בהצעת לתיקון חוק יסוד, כך שיתאפשר לאסור קיום מצעדי תועבה בירושלים. רוב הסיכויים שהצעת החוק אכן תעבור, משום שהקואליציה מאפשרת לחבריה חופש הצבעה בנושא, ושרים בממשלה ובקדימה תומכים בהצעה. באם אכן החוק יעבור, ההערכה היא כי בג"צ לא יוכל עוד להתערב בנושא מאחר ואי-קיום המצעדים בירושלים מעוגן בחוק היסוד. את ההצעה הגיש ח"כ אלי גבאי מהמפד"ל. על-פי ההצעה, למועצת ירושלים תהיה הסמכות לאסור על קיום מצעדים מעין אלו בעיר הבירה מטעמים של פגיעה בסדר הציבור או פגיעה בערכי הדת. הצעת החוק עולה לאישור במליאת הכנסת לאחר שועדת השרים לחקיקה החליטה כי הממשלה תתמוך בחוק, למרות התנגדותו של שר המשפטים, דניאל פרידמן, והתנגדותם של השרים מאיר שטרית ואבי דיכטר. שר המשפטים אף הודיע כי בכוונתו להגיש ערער על החלטת הוועדה. כאמור, ההצבעה נדחתה לשבוע הבא, מתוך תקווה כי היא תהפוך להצעת חוק ממשלתית באישור ראש הממשלה.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (31/5/07)

../images/Emo198.gif הערבים מתכנננים פיגוע במצעד הגאוה  *החמאס    הכריז    שהוא    יבצע    "    פיגוע     ראוה     "     בירושלים       ביום   שבו    יתקיים    "    מצעד   הגאוה     "*


----------



## העולם החרדי (31/5/07)

../images/Emo34.gif מצעד הגאווה - שרשור ראשי../images/Emo34.gif 






 מצעד הגאווה - שרשור ראשי


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (1/6/07)

../images/Emo34.gif אנשי מצעד הגאוה מקימים " מיפלגה "  *אנשי   מצעד   הגאוה    החליטו    להקים    "    מיפלגה    "     שהיא     תרוץ     לכנסת      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## אין ניק1 (3/6/07)

פרנקו אישר את המצעד כעת! 
הכונו לאקשן


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (3/6/07)

../images/Emo34.gif מצעד הגאוה יעבור במרכז ירושלים ../images/Emo197.gif  *המשטרה   החליטה   כי     :    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      מצעד    הגאוה      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     יעבור    במרכז     ירושלים*


----------



## העולם החרדי (3/6/07)

מצעד הגאווה:../images/Emo34.gif שרשור ראשי 
תודה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לכל המעדכנים


----------



## אפקט ה ד ו מ י נ ו (3/6/07)

האומנם?! החלטה תמוהה של העדה החרדית 
לא יהיו הפגנות סוערות כמו אשתקד. דרכי הפעולה הם אחרים, שונים. מישהו מבין מה באמת מתרחש ?


----------



## פיה טובה 10 (4/6/07)

../images/Emo34.gifאנשי בית-הפתוח:תודה לאלוקים ששמעה את ת 
תפילתנו לקיום המצעד.


----------



## מיין פייערל (5/6/07)

ר``מ שטרנבוך לא נכנע לתכתיבי הבד``צ 
בקשר למצעד הגאווה/tapuzforum/images/emo34.gif. ואומר במפורש שמי ששותק ואינו מרים קולו במחאה, ראוי לחשוש שמה ח``ו נענש כמוהם, כמבואר בחז``ל : מודעות אלו פורסמו למרות החלטת בד``צ `העדה החרדית` להימנע ממחאה בשלב זה


----------



## העולם החרדי (5/6/07)

../images/Emo34.gifהכל על 'מצעד הגאווה'../images/Emo34.gif 
שרשור ראשי ומסכם בנידון. המשך גלישה נעימה !!


----------



## שערי ציון (6/6/07)

לסיכום: מצעד הגאווה../images/Emo34.gif לא יתקיים 
הכנסת אישרה: עירית ירושלים תוכל לבטל המצעד הכנסת אישרה שתי הצעות חוק בקריאה טרומית המאפשרות למועצת עירית ירושלים למנוע את קיום מצעד התועבה בירושלים, לאחר שהקואליציה אפשרה חופש הצבעה לחבריה אלי פישר האם ימנע קיום מצעד התועבה בירושלים? היום רושמים המתנגדים הישג מרשים, עם אישור הכנסת בקריאה טרומית שתי הצעות לתיקון חוק יסוד, שיאפשרו לעירית ירושלים למנוע את קיום המצעד. ברוב של 40  מול 23 חברי כנסת אושרו שתי הצעות החוק של ח"כ אלי גבאי (איחוד לאומי-מפד"ל) ויצחק ועקנין (ש"ס). ההצעה היא לתיקון חוק יסוד לאפשר למועצת העיר ירושלים למנוע את קיום המצעד בעיר. כזכור, בבעבר בג"צ פסק שלעירית ירושלים אין סמכות לבטל את המצעד, בגלל חוק יסוד חופש האדם וחירותו. ההצעה עלתה לדיון לאחר שאושרה בועדת השרים לענייני חקיקה, ולאחר שהקואליציה אפשרה חופש הצבעה לחבריה. גם ראש הממשלה, אהוד אולמרט, הביע תמיכה במתנגדי המצעד ואמר: "אינני סבור כי ירושלים היא המקום הטבעי למצעד". אולם ראש הממשלה הודיע כי לא יתמוך בחוק והוא לא נכח בעת ההצבעה, כמו המועמדים לנשיאות פרס, ריבלין ואביטל. בתגובה לאישור החוק אמר יו"ר ש"ס, אלי ישי, ל-YNET, כי "החוק הוא מחוייב המציאות. לא יעלה על הדעת שקבוצות קטנות והזויות, במהלכים יח"צניים, ישפיעו השפעות מזיקות על ערים שונות ובעיקר ראוי להוקיע את הטומאה שיש מן המבקש, לטמא את ירושלים". ראש עירית ירושלים, אורי לופוליאנסקי, התבטא גם הוא כי אין לקיים את המצעד בירושלים וכי מועצת העיר תמנע את קיומו. בחדרי חרדים


----------



## חרדי חכם (10/6/07)

המחאה נגד מצעד התועבה/tapuzforum/images/emo34.gif ממשיכה 
אל אף הסיכויים שעיריית ירושלים תוכל לבטל את המצעד, עקב כך שחוששים שראש העירייה של `כולם` יאפשר להם לקיים את המצעד במקום סגור


----------



## רדיו לשם שמים (10/6/07)

"משתתפי מצעד הגאווה מקוללים" כך קבע הבד"ץ 
העדה החרדית. חבריי הבד"ץ הטילו היום קללה על מארגניי המצעד שאמור להתקיים בשבוע הבא. הקללה מתייחסת גם למשתתפים ואנשיי כוחות הבטחון שיאבטחו את המצעד.


----------



## Shablup (11/6/07)

מסתכנת בהודעה הזו.. 
אבל לא נורא, אני מרגישה שאני חייבת להביע את דעתי(ואני מתכוונת לרשום אותה בכל פורום כלשהו הקשור ליהדות). ככה: אני מגדירה את עצמי כ"מסורתית מאמינה". כלומר, אני לא מדליקה אש בשבת,אבל כן יוצאת עם חברות ונוסעת(אני בת 18),שומרת כשרות וצמה ביום כיפור,אבל עושה הרבה דברים אחרים. מה שכן, אני מאוד מאמינה בה' ובכך שהוא אחראי על העולם(כלומר, גם אנחנו:"כל מה שבראתי בשבילך בראתי"[קהלת רבה אאל"ט],אבל הוא זה שברא וכל מה שיוצא מזה). אני נגד לקיים את מצעד הגאווה בירושלים. אני לא נגד המצעד עצמו, אבל אני חושבת שזה לא הכי מתאים לעשות את זה במקום שבו זה מפריע לכ"כ הרבה אנשים. אבל, וזה אבל גדול-אני נגד אלימות ואי כיבוד האחר.היום פורסם בתקשורת(YNET בין היתר, אני פשוט לא מוצאת כרגע) כרוזים שפורסמו בירושלים ועליהם חתומים כמה מרבני "בד"ץ העדה החרדית",שבהם נאמר שכל משתתפי המצעד קוללו ועונש מידי שמים לא רחוק מלבוא. ואני שואלת-מי שם אותם הסניגורים של ה'? מי נתן להם רשות? אמנם נכון, כתוב בתנ"ך שאסור לעשות "משכב זכר". אוקיי. עזבו את המשמעות הפיזיולוגית של זה כרגע.זה פשוט אומר שהמעשה עצמו אסור, אבל יש גם הרבה דברים אחרים שאין עליהם כל איסור(שהומואים לסביות וכיוצ"ב עושים). אני פשוט מרגישה בושה שאנשים לקחו לעצמם את הזכות לומר"אלוקים יעניש אתכם". אני שונאת אנשים כאלה, אני שונאת אמירות כאלה.בסדר, גם אם אתם חושבים כך, וזכותכם,למה לומר את זה? מי שם אתכם שופטים? מי מינה אתכם לדיינים? אני מאמינה שלה' יותר אכפת מקדושת החיים(שלא ידקרו אנשים) מאשר מהומוסקסואליות. וחוץ מזה, אח"כ מתפלאים שאנשים מתרחקים מהדת..כל מה שהתקשורת מפרסמת זה רק גינויי האלימות האלו. בקיצור, אני מרגישה בושה וכעס על כל ה"פולסא דנורא" הזה. ואני לא יודעת מה לעשות. תודה על ההקשבה,סליחה אם פגעתי ברגשותיכם,ולילה טוב.


----------



## חרדי חכם (11/6/07)

מודעות חדשות בירושלים; נגד המצעד: 
המקובלים והצדיקים הנסתרים מזהירים. אגב מודעה בסגנון זה פורסמה גם בשנה שעברה


----------



## ילקוט10 (12/6/07)

יש הפגנות על המצעד בבני ברק עכשיו?


----------



## 1800550 (12/6/07)

הפגנת המליון נגד מצעד התועבה 
המודעות נגד המצעד


----------



## העולם החרדי (12/6/07)

../images/Emo34.gifהחל מהערב: הפגנות סוערות נגד המצעד 
החל מהערב
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





: הפגנות אלימות בירושלים ובית שמש היום בערב מתכננים החברים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מהעדה החרדית להתחיל להבעיר את המדינה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. בינתיים, על אש נמוכה (יחסית). זאת במידה ולא תתקבל החלטה לביטול המצעד
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 במהלך היום ע"י משטרת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מחוז י-ם. שיח_השדה


----------



## כרוב מר ביער (13/6/07)

המשטרה אישרה את מצעד הגאווה 
המשטרה אישרה את המצעד שיתקיים ביום חמישי הבא החרדים מארגנים הפגנה המונית ברחוב בר אילן ביום ראשון


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (13/6/07)

היום הפגנת מחאה, בשטיבלך בית ישראל 
בירושלים, בהשתתפות הרב משה צדקה והרב מוצפי, בשעה 7.00 בערב


----------



## הערשי (14/6/07)

מה קורה בהפגנות ? 
פתחתי שירשור חדש בגלל שאני מסלולארי וקשה להגיע לכל ההודעות..


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (14/6/07)

../images/Emo197.gif לכל החרדים כאן ../images/Emo124.gif  *תרש ו  לי   לחזק    את   ידכם   נגד     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     "   מצעד     הגאוה    "     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אולי   אני     לא    תמיד    מסכים    איתכם      , אבל   לפחות    המהומות    שאתם    עושים    זה     "     100     אחוז    צודק       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      " כי    הרבה      חילונים     שהם      מיתנגדים     לזה     הם     מפחדים     לעשות      רעש       בשם       הצדק      והדמוקרטיה      החילונית         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## אין ניק1 (14/6/07)

אם הרב עובדיה באמת רוצה 
הוא מורה לשס לפרוש מהממשלה חד משמעית אם יהיה מצעד. אולמרט יאלץ לבטל את המצעד בלי שס יהיה בחירות.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (14/6/07)

../images/Emo104.gif בבקשה תיסגרו את המדינה ../images/Emo140.gif  *אולי     המדינה     תישמור    2     שבתות      רצופות*


----------



## פרנץ ונילה 222 (14/6/07)

יש לי שאלה 
למה השוטרים צריכים לקבל את כל המכות, אבנים, קללות, וכו` ? מה הם אשמים? אולי צריך להקים אוהל מחאה ענק קרוב לכנסת? או דרכים אחרות? לא בתוך האיזור החרדי כי זה לא מפריע לאף אחד, אלא לצאת לשכונות חילוניות, צומת, כביש מרכזי, וכו` תחשבו על זה.....


----------



## פרנץ ונילה 222 (14/6/07)

יש לי שאלה 
למה השוטרים צריכים לקבל את כל המכות, אבנים, קללות, וכו` ? מה הם אשמים? אולי צריך להקים אוהל מחאה ענק קרוב לכנסת? או דרכים אחרות? לא בתוך האיזור החרדי כי זה לא מפריע לאף אחד, אלא לצאת לשכונות חילוניות, צומת, כביש מרכזי, וכו` תחשבו על זה.....


----------



## אiסנת FBI (14/6/07)

קושיה חזקה 
מה אנו החרדים משיגים בזה שמציתים אנו את עגלות האשפה שלנו בתוך השכונה שלנו וחונקים את הבתים שלנו והורסים את אזורנו וחוסמים את כבישנו?? למה אין שכל לצאת לצירים הראשיים כגון שדרות הרצל כביש מספר אחד רחוב יפו וחוסמים לחילונים את החיים? 2. אם הרבנים באמת היו מעוניינים ומתעקשים למנוע את קיום המצעד בירושלים. מספיק שכל רב או משפיע או אדמור יתן פקודה לתלמידיו וחסידיו שייצאו לרחובה של עיר וזה מספיק כדי למנוע את כל זה. חסידי גור 10 אלף איש חסידי ברסלב 20 אלף איש, חסידי סאטמאר 30 אלף איש, תלמידי מרן הרב עובדיה 40 אלף איש, נטורי קרתא 10 איש. לא מספיק??


----------



## חיים לבחור (14/6/07)

רק מכות! 
רק כך יבינו כל הפרענקים הקטנים שמפוצצים רמזורים, שורפים פחי אשפה של בנינים, מנפצים חלונות של רכבים, הורסים גינות פרטיות וציבוריות, וכל המוסיף הרי זה משובח.


----------



## newfolder (14/6/07)

יש לי שאלה אליכם 
לא באתי לפה לעשות פרובוקציות, אני מבקשת תשובה כנה, אם אתם יכולים. מה הייתם עושים אילו ידיד קרוב אליכם היה מגלה לכם שהוא נמשך לגברים, או ידידה קרובה מספרת שהיא נמשכת לנשים? אני מכירה שני בחורים, חרדים לשעבר שחזרו בשאלה, אבל לא בגלל שהתעצלו עם המצוות או הפסיקו להאמין באלוהים אלא בגלל שהקהילה שלהם לא קיבלה אותם. המשיכה שלהם לבני מינם היא חלק מהם, לא משהוא שהם יכלו לשנות. בשבילם להנשא לאישה היה כמו לבקש מכם להנשא לגבר או מכן להנשא לאישה. גזרה שאי אפשר לעמוד בה. ומכיוון שהם הבינו שלא יוכלו להלחם במשיכה הבלעדית שלהם לבני מינם, והמשפחה והחברים שלהם לא קיבלו אותם כמו שהם אלא ישבו עליהם שבעה הם נאלצו להפוך לחילונים. ואני שואלת אותכם, לא חבל? חוץ מהמשיכה המינית, הם היו יראי שמים ושומרי מצוות. הם רצו להשאר חרדים אבל הקהילה שלהם הוציאה אותם מתוכה, דחפה אותם אל עבר החילוניות. הרי אנשים חוטאים כל יום, גם חרדים. האם לא מגיעה להם מחילה? האם לא מגיעה גם לאנשים כאלה התקווה שנותנת האמונה?


----------



## חרדי חכם (14/6/07)

נא להתקשר ולמחות, מטלפון ציבורי 
חבר מועצת העיר ירושלים. ממנהיגי הקהילה ההומו לסבית בירושלים. נתנאל סער, נא למחות בלשון עדינה, המכבדת את מעמדכם. מומלץ לחייג מטלפון ציבורי בלבד 0523840830


----------



## רדיו לשם שמים (14/6/07)

מדוע נושא מצעד התעבה מופיע בעמוד הראשון? 
לא יהיה ולא יפה! די דיברנו וכתבנו על זה מספיק! תורידו את זה בבקשה!


----------



## העולם החרדי (14/6/07)

../images/Emo34.gif המחאה נגד מצעד התועבה../images/Emo34.gif 
לאחר החלטת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 משטרת ירושלים. כן לקיים את מצעד התועבה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בעיר ירושלים. רבני וראשי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 היהדות החרדית. החליטו על יציאה להפגנות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ברחבי העיר, למניעת קיום המצעד. בשרשור זה: תוכלו להמשיך לדון בנושא סוער, ושיהיה המשך גלישה נעימה


----------



## דלת פתוחה (17/6/07)

חברה לעדכן בקשר לבלגאן בירושלים ובב 
כבר בשבת ילדים חסמו חלקים באזור מאה שערים בזבל ובפחים מקווה שההדלקה תהיה לפני הפינוי של הערייה ובקשה למיין תעשה שרשור מיוחד להיום בשביל הסלולארים תודה מראש! ושבוע טוב


----------



## דלת פתוחה (17/6/07)

תמונות מההפגנה במאה שערים פינת שבטי 
ישראל


----------



## כרוב מר ביער (17/6/07)

יש הפגנות בבני ברק?


----------



## קומנדו ברסלב (17/6/07)

הסתערות של עשרות יסמניקים ושוטרים 
על המפגינים מצומת שבטי ישראל פינת החומה השלישית לכיוון שומרי אמונים. בחור נעצר. המשטרה כיבתה את האש ופיזרה את האשפה כדי שלא יוכלו להציתה שוב וכן פינתה מספר פחי אשפה. תמונות בהמשך


----------



## חרדי חכם (17/6/07)

/tapuzforum/images/emo41.gifמודעות חדשות בירושלים נגד המצעד 
לרגל ההפגנה המרכזית שתערך הערב/tapuzforum/images/emo29.gif בשעה 7:30 בהשתתפות גדולי ישראל


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (17/6/07)

שרשור ראשי; להפגנה הערב בבר אילן 
נא לרכז את ההודעות של ההפגנות הערב, תחת השרשור הראשי, תודה לכולם


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (17/6/07)

ההכנות לקראת העצרת בבר אילן. 
ברגעים אילו מוקמת הבימה המרכזית .


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (17/6/07)

עדכון: המחאה נגד האינטרנט 
זה מה שמודגש כעת בעצרת נגד מצעד הגאווה


----------



## ילקוט10 (17/6/07)

שרשור: ההפגנות בבני ברק הערב. 
תעדכנו /tapuzforum/images/emo8.gif תתעדכנו /tapuzforum/images/emo197.gif ותהנו...


----------



## חרדי חכם (18/6/07)

כל משתתפי המצעד אומרים קינות כעת 
וכולם יושבים על הריצפה. בדיוק כמו ט` באב


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (18/6/07)

ההפגנות בב"ב ובירושלים החלו ישנם גם עצורים 
במהלך ההפגנה בירושלים ברח' בר אילן נפצעה שוטרת באורח קל מפגיעת אבן ,השוטרת פונתה לביה"ח הדסה הר הצופים.המפגינים במקום החלו בעימותים עם המשטרה,המשטרה מנסה למנוע מהמפגינים להגיע לכיוון כביש מס' 1. גם בב"ב החלו הבלגנים בצ. הרחובות עזרא/השומר בעיר ישנה הפגנה של כ-200 מפגינים שהחלו בשריפת פחי אשפה, עד כה ישנו עצור אחד.    קמונת החדשות"מוקד הצלה ארצי"-עידכונים ראשוניים ברשת.              http://www.tapuz.co.il/Communa/userCommuna.asp?Communaid=23742


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (18/6/07)

ולאחר העצרת, מתחילה ההפגנה 
כעת אלפי מפגינים מתעמתים עם השוטרים, בפינת הרחובות `בר אילן - צפניה - עלי הכהן` המפגינים צועקים על השוטרים. `נאצים` והם כידוע מתנהגים בדיוק כמו שמכנים אותם


----------



## הפרסר (18/6/07)

השוטרים יחסית למפגינים ממש לא אלימי 
אלימים הם מתגוננים מאבנים וכו ושומרים על כביש פתוח כמובן יש מקרים יוצאים דופן אני ראיתי אחד כזה אבל יחסית הם בסדר


----------



## קומנדו ברסלב (18/6/07)

7 שוטרים פצועים ומפגין אחד נפצע


----------



## toxic2004 (18/6/07)

אם זה לא היה עצוב זה היה מצחיק 
ב"בית הסגור" השתגעו לגמרי.


----------



## שרירי86 (18/6/07)

אבוי לנו אם המצעד יעבור 
יש לעשות הכל בכדי לעצור את מצעד התועבה יכניס רגליו לעיר הקודש. הרבנים אמרו מי שיצליח לפגוע באחד הצועדים יעשה קידוש שם שמיים עצום !


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (18/6/07)

המפכ``ל: המצעד יהיה במתכונת מצומצמת 
המפכ``ל: מצעד הגאווה/tapuzforum/images/emo34.gif תתקיים במתכונת מצומצת והמשטרה/tapuzforum/images/emo196.gif תאבטח את המצעד שיתקיים ביום חמישי בירושלים במסלול קצר מאוד. המפכ``ל דודי כהן, אמר את הדברים בדיון הבוקר בוועדת הפנים של הכנסת./tapuzforum/images/emo34.gif [קובי רוזן]


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (18/6/07)

שרשור, להפגנות היום בערב בי-ם וב``ב 
נא לעדכן אם יש אקשן, ומה שרק אפשר. יום טוב לכולם


----------



## רדיו לשם שמים (19/6/07)

רמת בית-שמש:חרדים מבעירים קרטונים על הכביש


----------



## רדיו לשם שמים (19/6/07)

"מסתעחרדים"המשטרה מחדירה שטורים לתוך הפגנות ה 
החרדים כדי לעצור את המחממים האוירה והמנהיגים לרגע. ברגע המתאים מסתער המסתעחרד על חרדי הנראה לו מתאים למעצר ואז עטים מכל הכיוונים כוחות משטרה ועוצרים את החרדי המפגין.


----------



## ילקוט10 (19/6/07)

זהירות! בולשת וכח יס``מ בהשומר-עזרה 
בבני ברק.


----------



## ילקוט10 (19/6/07)

לכל מי שבהשומר-עזרא לברוח להשומר הם 
מגיעים מעזרא למעלה, כעשרים יסמניקים! ראו הוזהרתם.


----------



## בחור ישיבה חסידי (19/6/07)

ההפגנה יצאה כעת מסטמאר ברח` יואל


----------



## קומנדו ברסלב (19/6/07)

זהירות בולשת! פרטים: 
מאזדה 626 שמספרו 9484114 וכן מאדה 3 שמספרו 8759560 תעדכנו גם זה חשוב


----------



## קרימיקה (19/6/07)

עצורים בהפגנות 
שני עצורים בבית שמש והרבה עצורים בירושלים המשטרה נותנת מכות רצח שלא היה שנים


----------



## בחור ישיבה חסידי (19/6/07)

איפה ההפגנות עכשיו?


----------



## כרוב מר ביער (19/6/07)

פח בוער נזרק לכביש גהה הרגע


----------



## ילקוט10 (19/6/07)

סיכום סופי תעדכנו כמה עצורים היה? 
בירושלים, בבני ברק, בית שמש? תעדכנו


----------



## ילקוט10 (19/6/07)

מיין בוקר טוב! אולי תרכז את כל הפגנ 
ההפגנות בשרשור אחד.תודה


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (19/6/07)

י-ם: הפכו רכב עירייה ברחוב סלונים 
כעת הפגנה נגד המצעד ברחוב סלונים בירושלים. המפגינים בלהט ההפגנה, הפכו כעת רכב של העירייה


----------



## העולם החרדי (19/6/07)

רבני דגל-התורה: לא להפגין נגד מצעד הגאווה 
רבני דגל-התורה: לא להפגין נגד מצעד הגאווה יומיים לפני מצעד הגאווה הרחוב החרדי שקט. הסיבה: מעורבות הרבנים. הבוקר פרסמו קריאה ב"יתד נאמן": "אסור לבחורים לצאת לרחובות, יש למחות בתפילות" נטע סלע פורסם:  19.06.07, 13:04   יומיים לפני מצעד הגאווה, הצפוי להיערך מחרתיים, יוצא ביטאון דגל-התורה "יתד נאמן" בהודעה רשמית בשם הרבנים שלא לצאת ולהפגין כנגד המצעד. אחר הצהריים (יום ג') ידונו השופטים בייניש, ריבלין ופרוקצ'יה בעתירות המבקשות למנוע את קיום המצעד. "פשוט הדבר, שאין לבחורים לצאת לרחובות", נכתב בהודעת הרבנים ב"יתד נאמן". "כלל לא עלה על הדעת שבני הישיבות יביעו מחאתם בדרכים כאלו. ואת המחאה צריך לעשות כל אחד במקומו בהתקוממות הנפש מהתועבה הנוראה ובתפילה ובתחנונים". בהודעתם, הרבנים אף מעבירים את האחריות לראשי הישיבות, "לכך שבני ישיבתו לא יצאו להפגנות". אמנם בתחילת השבוע פרסמו רבני המגזר הליטאי, ובראשם מנהיג הפלג הליטאי, הרב יוסף שלום אלישיב, מודעה היוצאת בצורה חריפה כנגד המצעד. אולם היום, ממהרים הרבנים לפרסם מודעה האוסרת על בחורי הישיבות לצאת ולהפגין בצורה אקטיבית כנגד המצעד, כפי שקרה במחאה כנגד המצעד האחרון. ההפגנות נגד המצעד. לא עוד? (צילום: דודי ועקנין) בהשוואה לאירועים שפקדו את הבירה בשבועות שלפני מצעד הגאווה הקודם, שנערך בנובמבר האחרון, בימים האחרונים, למעט אירועים נקודתיים מעטים של הפרות סדר ושריפת פחים, הרחובות נותרו שקטים יחסית. את המחאה כנגד המצעד הובילו רבני העדה החרדית בלבד. ביום ראשון השבוע ארגנו רבני העדה החרדית הפגנת ענק ש"תזעזע את אמות הסיפים למען קדושתה של ירושלים". על בימת הנואמים נכחו רבני בד"ץ העדה החרדית בלבד ולא זכו לתמיכה המיוחלת לה ציפו משאר הרבנים המובילים של הציבור החרדי. אמנם מארגני ההפגנה היו מרוצים מההיענות הרחבה של אלפי המפגינים שהתייצבו בצומת בר-אילן ביום ראשון בערב השבוע כדי למחות כנגד "התועבה". הרבנים מרגיעים את הרוחות ראש בד"ץ העדה החרדית, הרב יצחק טוביה וייס, אמנם מוביל את המאבק ואף הוביל מהלך שבמסגרתו משתתפי המצעד קוללו על ידו ועל ידי שאר חברי הבד"ץ, אך יחסית הוא מנסה למתן את הטון ואינו מעוניין באלימות מתפרצת ברחובות. מנהיג תנועת ש"ס, הרב עובדיה יוסף הוציא תחת לאל ידו מודעה המתנגדת למצעד אך לא פעל להוצאתם של בחורי הישיבות הספרדיים להפגין ברחובות. מנהיג הפלג הליטאי, הרב יוסף שלום אלישיב, למעט מודעה עליה חתם המתנגדת למצעד, לא פעל בצורה פעילה כנגד המצעד אולם מקורביו ניסו לתעל את הבחירות לנשיאות ולהבטיח את עזרתו של שמעון פרס בעניין ביטול המצעד או בהעברתו למקום מרוחק יותר ממרכז העיר. האדמו"ר מגור, הרב יעקב אלתר, בדומה לעמדתו בזמן המצעד הקודם, לא שעה להצטרף למחאה כלל ואף אסר להזכיר ולו במילה אחת את נושא מצעד הגאווה. ביום חמישי הקרוב, במקום להפגין כנגד המצעד, ישתתפו חסידי גור באזכרה של ה"לב שמחה" (הרב שמחה בונם אלתר), האדמו"ר הקודם של החסידות הקבור בהר הזיתים. לדבריו של ח"כ אברהם רביץ (דגל התורה), "הכעס והמחאה לא פחתו אבל גם בעבר", הוא טוען, "חלק מהרבנים לא עודדו מהלך של הפגנות בלתי מבוקרות". עוד הוא מוסיף ש"תמיד יש את החשש שהמחאה תצא מכלל שליטה ואין עידוד לעניין לכך מצד הרבנים. אנחנו גם כן לא רוצים שהמלחמה תשא אופי של מלחמת אחים. אנחנו גם חושבים שרוב החברה נמצאת יחד איתנו במחאה כנגד המצעד". לדבריו של רביץ, סיבה נוספת לעמימות שנוקטים הרבנים כנגד המצעד הקרוב נובעת בשל "חשש לפיקוח נפש, זאת בשל האכזריות הבלתי מבוקרת של המשטרה שנוקטת באמצעים בלתי חוקיים כלפי הציבור החרדי. כל אלו, גורמים לכל שהמאבק הציבורי הפעם רגוע יותר". למרות זאת, רביץ עדיין לא מציע למשטרה לחשוב ש"העניינים יהיו חלקים וראוי שתחשוב מחשבה נוספת. נכון יותר לבטל את הזוועה הזאת שעולה חדשים לבקרים על הציבור בישראל", הוא אומר. ynet


----------



## רדיו לשם שמים (19/6/07)

שר ישי הגיש עתירה נגד קיום מצעד הטומאה.


----------



## מיין פייערל (21/6/07)

וידיאו: ירי חמושים פלסטיניים ברצועה 
http://www.1800550.net/video/arab_get_shut.html ‏ תודה ל`גבי גזית`


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (21/6/07)

שרשור ראשי:להפגנות ביום מצעד הגאווה 
ביום חמישי, נא לשרשר את כל אירועי היום כאן בשרשור.


----------



## יוסי מאש (21/6/07)

אני לא הפגנתי, ולא אעשה את זה גם 
היום! היה אסור בכלל לצאת מלכתחילה להפגנות! זה הרס לנו את הנוער, את החיים. ובעיקר שירת את הסוטים האלו! אפי התקשורת לא עשתה להם כזה פרסום. ואם מישהו חושב אחרת שיגיב, אני בטוח שאתמודד מולו יפה.


----------



## מיין פייערל (21/6/07)

/tapuzforum/images/emo41.gifוידיאו: העצרת נגד המצעד בירושלים 
להורדה‎ לסלולאר‎|נייד‎| או‎ למחשב‎. צפייה‎ נעימה‎/tapuzforum/images/emo70.gif‎ www.1800550.net/video/index.html


----------



## העולם החרדי (21/6/07)

../images/Emo34.gifהשרשור הגדול ביותר בפורום ../images/Emo34.gif 






השרשור הגדול ביותר בפורום


----------



## toxic2004 (29/5/07)

בושה וחרפה 
מדינה יהודית.


----------



## חמותי ואני ובעלי (31/5/07)

רק שלא יפשלו... 
ושידעו איפה לעשות את זה.אני מתחננת אל תלכו בגלל סקרנות


----------



## העולם החרדי (31/5/07)

מפקד מחוז ירושלים נפגש עם העדה החרדית 
מפקד מחוז ירושלים נפגש עם הנהלת העדה החרדית מפקד מחוז ירושלים במשטרה, ניצב אילן פרנקו, נפגש היום עם הנהלת העדה החרדית בשל החשש מפני קיום הפגנות נגד מצעד התועבה. בהעדה החרדית התכנסו הבוקר והחליטו שלא להגיב בשלב זה ולהמתין עד לשבת הבאה, אז יחלו הפגנות ענק במידה והמשטרה תאשר את קיום המצעד בירושלים. לוי אשכנזי  : כמו שפורסם לראשונה במבזקי " לדעת.נט ", מפקד מחוז ירושלים  אילן פרנקו נפגש אתמול (רביעי) בצהרים עם הנהלת העדה החרדית, במטרה להרגיע את הרוחות בעקבות הכוונה לארגן הפגנות ענק נגד מצעד התועבה המתוכנן בירושלים. בימים האחרונים היו ניסיונות להפגיש בין פרנקו לבין הגאב"ד, אך הגאב"ד התבטא ואמר כי כאשר היה באנטווערפן למד כי מילה של אדם בממשל שווה הרבה, ואילו כאן בישראל נראה שמילותיו של מפקד משטרה לא שווים דבר. דבריו של הגאב"ד נאמרו על רקע הידיעות לפיהם ישנה כוונה לערוך את אותו מצעד תועבה בירושלים, זאת לאחר שלפני מספר חודשים נמנע הדבר. בכירים ב"העדה החרדית" אומרים היום ל" לדעת.נט ", כי נושא נוסף שהגביר את כעסו של הגאב"ד זה אותו סיכום שהופר לגבי כתבי אישום של מפגינים בהפגנות שהיו בעבר. על פי הסיכום כל כתבי האישום היו צריכים להימחק, והנה עתה צצו להם כ-700 כתבי אישום נגד אותם מפגינים, כשמטרת המשטרה ככל הנראה להרתיע את המפגינים מלצאת שוב להפגנות בעת הזו. בשל עובדה זו נאלץ מפקד מחוז ירושלים להסתפק בפגישה עם הנהלת העדה החרדית. יצויין כי קודם לכן התקיימה ישיבה מצומצמת של בכירי העדה החרדית בה הוחלט שלא לפעול בשלב זה, ולא לארגן הפגנות במהלך עשרת הימים הקרובים. החלטה זו התקבלה למרות דבריו של  הרב שטרנבוך , שאמר כי אם בעת הזו ישתקו, עשויים חלילה בשנה הבאה להביא את הטומאה מכל העולם לירושלים. החלטת עסקני העדה החרדית שלא לקיים הפגנות, נובעת בשל העובדה שהמצב הביטחוני עשוי לשנות את ההחלטה לאפשר את אותו קיום מצעד. בישיבה המצומצמת הוחלט כי אם במהלך עשרת הימים הקרובים לא ישתנה דבר, ייצאו ביום שב"ק פרשת שלח המוני מפגינים לצמתים מרכזיים בירושלים כהפגנות מקדימות להפגנה גדולה ומרכזית שתתקיים ביום שלמחרת ברחוב בר אילן בירושלים. ב"העדה החרדית" אמרו היום ל"לדעת.נט", כי ההחלטה לפתוח את המאבק המחודש דווקא בשבת נובע מכך שבפעם הקודמת הייתה לא מעט ביקורת על כך שהילדים נחשפים לדברים שלא היו צריכים לדעת מהם, וכעת יוצג המאבק על קדושתה של ירושלים, הן בנושאי קדושת השבת, הן בנושאי מכירת בשר אחר, וכמובן נגד אותו מצעד המתוכנן. לדעת נט


----------



## toxic2004 (1/6/07)

פחחחחחחחחחח 
שיהיה להם בהצלחה רבה. ושיקומו מחלומם.


----------



## toxic2004 (3/6/07)

משטרה מטומטמת.


----------



## toxic2004 (3/6/07)

מצעד הגאווה - במרכז ירושלים 
מסלול מצעד הגאווה של הקהילה ההומו-לסבית יעבור במרכז הבירה. המשטרה תאבטח אותו בכוחות גדולים פגישתם של ראשי "הבית הפתוח" של הקהילה ההומו-לסבית ומפקד מחוז ירושלים ניצב אילן פרנקו הסתיימה בתוצאות משמחות לקהילה הוורודה: מצעד הגאווה יערך ברחובות ירושלים. המשטרה תאבטח את הצועדים בכוחות גדולים. לדברי יו"ר "הבית הפתוח" איילת שנור, מסלול המצעד יעבור במרכז ירושלים. היא הוסיפה כי "ארגון הבית הפתוח לא יירתע משום איום נגד הצועדים". כך דווח בקול ישראל. חולי נפש.


----------



## נוקיה6120 (3/6/07)

אם לך אין מושג אז מאיפה לנו יהיה 
מושג


----------



## חרדי חכם (4/6/07)

חחח 
הכל בידי שמים, חוץ מיראת שמים


----------



## toxic2004 (5/6/07)

מפחיייייד../images/Emo5.gif


----------



## מולאן בת (5/6/07)

מצד התועבה 
שלוםםםםםםםםםם מה ניש????????.


----------



## toxic2004 (6/6/07)

מצוין, תודה הקב"ה


----------



## חרדי חכם (10/6/07)

נטורי קרתא מביעים את מחאתם 
במודעה רישמית בחוצות ירושלים


----------



## שאבעס גוי (11/6/07)

אתה נשמע כמו אהוד ברק 
בנאום הארטיקים בקיבוץ שדות ים. אמרת כ``כ הרבה ובתכלס לא הבנתי כלום. אז בקיצור מה אתה או אולי את רוצה? ד``א את מקוללת. עה``ח שאבעס גוי.


----------



## רדיו לשם שמים (11/6/07)

הודעה מראשיי הציבור החרדי!


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (12/6/07)

אין שום דבר עדיין


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (12/6/07)

ה` תמוז 
זה היום הגורלי. היהדות החרדית לא תשקוט


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (13/6/07)

עדכון: העירייה העלימה את פחי האשפה 
הכנות בבירה למחאה: מעלימים עגלות אשפה עוד מעט, כשיתחילו הפגנות החרדים כנגד קיום מצעד התועבה בודאי יחפשו המפגינים את עגלות האשפה, בכדי להעלותם אבל אז, יתפלאו המפגינים החרדים לגלות, כי כל פחי האשפה כבר נעלמו מאזור באש. כהיערכות להפגנות הצפויות החליטו השנה בכיכר ספרא לא לקחת סיכונים מיותרים, וכבר עכשיו, כשהמאבק נגד המצעד עדיין בשלבים ראשוניים, לפנות את כל מכולות האשפה מהאזורים המועדים לפורענות, וזאת עד יעבור זעם. [ערוץ 7]


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (13/6/07)

מישהו מעודכן בפרטים נוספים ? 
לגבי ההמשך?


----------



## חרדי חכם (14/6/07)

כ200 מפגינים כעת 
בירושלים, נגד מצעד הגאווה


----------



## אין ניק1 (14/6/07)

השאלה אם יהיה מצעד תלויה בשס 
הם יתבעו בשמים ויחשבו כמארגני המצעד אם לא יעשו ככל יכולתם


----------



## מוטי בן מוטי (14/6/07)

נצל"ש.. 
איך היתה הפגישה? עבר בשלום? תספרי קצת חוויות.‎.‎


----------



## חרדי חכם (14/6/07)

אין כזה דבר 
משיכה מינית לגבר,גובלת באיסורי דאוריתא מפורשים, כך שבמקרה כזה. הוא נקרא אפיקורוס, ואין לנו צורך שהוא ישאר חרדי.


----------



## toxic2004 (14/6/07)

מדוע ולמה מטלפון ציבורי? 
ולמה שווים הסוטים שנבזבז עליהם כסף? לא עדיף לשים את כמה השקלים בקופת הצדקה?


----------



## חרדי חכם (14/6/07)

אל תדאג 
עוד כמה דקות. מנהלי הפורום. יפתחו שרשור חדש.


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (14/6/07)

עדכון: הפורום הוזכר ב`קול ישראל` 
בקשר להודעה שפורסמה כאן. לחייג למספרו של חבר מועצת עיריית ירושלים ``נתנאל סער`` נציג קהילת ההומו לסבית למחות כנגד מצעד התועבה . הנ``ל אף הגיש תלונה במשטרה. כנגד אלו שחייגו אליו ואיימו וכו`


----------



## עובדת בית חולים (17/6/07)

אם הם הזיזו את הזבל כבר בשבת הם חיללו שבת 
בטלטול מוקצה ועוד ברשות הרבים שמלווה לזה גם חילול ה'!!!


----------



## 1800550 (17/6/07)

ההפגנה כעת? 
או שזה מ``ליל שישי``?


----------



## דלת פתוחה (17/6/07)

מה קורה?


----------



## חרדי חכם (17/6/07)

קריאת גדולי ישראל 
להשתתפות הערב בעצרת התפילה


----------



## אפקט ה ד ו מ י נ ו (17/6/07)

שמישהו יתן פרטים מדוייקים. מה צפוי 
הערב בהפגנה? וכמה אנשים צפויים להגיע לפי הערכה?


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (17/6/07)

מערכת ההגברה.


----------



## אנטי ציוניסט (18/6/07)

ישמעו אוזניך מה שפיך מדבר......


----------



## toxic2004 (18/6/07)

חחחחחחח


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (18/6/07)

המשך דיווח לירושלים: 
3 נפגעים חרדים בהם ילדה כבת 13 ושני צעירים נוספים שעמדו בסמוך למקום ההפגנה הוכו ע"י שוטרי היס"ם,פונו לביה"ח הר הצופים במצב קל.    קמונת החדשות"מוקד הצלה ארצי"-עידכונים ראשוניים ברשת.              http://www.tapuz.co.il/Communa/userCommuna.asp?Communaid=23742


----------



## toxic2004 (18/6/07)

ניצב פרנקו: המצעד יתקיים כמתוכנן אלא אם ישתנו 
מפקד מחוז ירושלים, ניצב אילן פרנקו, אמר כי מצעד הגאווה יתקיים ביום חמישי בתוואי שנקבע, אלא אם ישתנו הנסיבות. פרנקו הוסיף כי הוא פועל במסגרת התנאים שקבע בג"ץ למצעד בשנה שעברה ובסמכותו לבטל את האירוע רק כאשר ניתן לנמק זאת בשיקולים ראויים. "מפקד המחוז אינו פועל בחלל ריק", אמר פרנקו והוסיף כי המשטרה משתמשת בכוח סביר לפיזור המפגינים. עד כה עצרה משטרת ירושלים עשרה חרדים החשודים בהפרת סדר ויידוי אבנים. (אבירם זינו ואפרת וייס)


----------



## פינזוסט (18/6/07)

הסבר פרט נמק !


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (18/6/07)

מנהיגות יהודית: למנוע את המצעד בי-ם 
מנהיגות יהודית: לחסום את מצעד התועבה בירושלים /tapuzforum/images/emo41.gif מנהיגות יהודית בראשות משה פייגלין מצטרפת לקריאה לחסום את מצעד התועבה בירושלים. ``מצעד התועבה מבטא חורבן מוסרי והרס המשפחה. ההיתר לקיום המצעד דווקא בירושלים, עיר הבירה של העם היהודי, העיר שמייצגת את האמונה הקדושה והמוסר בכל העולם, הוא יריקה של `העשירון הנאור` בפניו של העם היהודי. אנו קוראים לכל יהודי להצטרף למאבק על דמותה של מדינת ישראל כמדינת העם היהודי, ולמנוע את קיום המצעד``, נכתב.[ערוץ 7]


----------



## הערשי (18/6/07)

נו.. מי מעדכן ? 
אף אחד לא בשטח ?


----------



## רדיו לשם שמים (19/6/07)

י"ם:חרדים(אנחנום)מבעירים צמיגים וזורקים אבנים


----------



## אברך בן תורה (19/6/07)

לא שחסר להם 
משתפי"ם בתוך המגזר החרדי.


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (19/6/07)

לאיפה יצאה


----------



## עוד לין1 (19/6/07)

תעדכנו 
הכונה לחברה בשטח?


----------



## toxic2004 (19/6/07)

י-ם: מהומות נוספות במחאה על מצעד הגאווה 
עצורים בירושלים, המשטרה ממשיכה לחפש ולעצור נוספים.


----------



## ילקוט10 (19/6/07)

אף אחד לא יודע כמה עצורים היו אתמ`?


----------



## רדיו לשם שמים (19/6/07)

רוצים../images/Emo92.gifתמונות


----------



## צופית1האחת (20/6/07)

שעת האפס מגיעה 
יבוטל או לא יבוטל המצעד זו השאלה?


----------



## הMפצח (21/6/07)

מה אתה עושה צחוק ?.... 
אתה יודע איזה ישן הקטע הזה ?


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (21/6/07)

נמשכים העימותים ברח` שמואל הנביא 
ליד זווהיל, אבנים נזרקים כל הזמן על השוטרים, והרבה פחים של זבל בוערים בסביבה.


----------



## שאבעס גוי (21/6/07)

אך מה אעשה 
ואני מסכים איתך בכל מילה. ד``א הילדים שלי לא הפגינו. ילדי אינם שבבניקים


----------



## מגדים (21/6/07)

סקר מה דעתכם מי ניצח במערכה על מצעד 
הגאווה האם החרדים או הרשעים שצעדו?


----------



## 1800550 (21/6/07)

פשוט שהם ניצחו 
החרדים סתם יצאו פארשים


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (22/6/07)

../images/Emo34.gif שנה הבאה יביאו " גויים " ../images/Emo34.gif  *בעוד   כמה   שנים   בג"צ   יחליט   שמותר   לגויים    ללכת   ערומים   בירושלים*


----------



## יוסי מאש (22/6/07)

מהיכן אתה שולף את המידע? 
או שאתה מנבא? ואם כבר אז עדיף גויים על יהודים או להיפך?


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (22/6/07)

משרד התיירות רוצה כאן הומואים תיירים  *זאת   התמונה   שפירסם   משרד   התיירות   באמריקה    לפני   חודש     . והם   מיתכוונים   להביא  לכאן   כמה  שיותר  הרבה  גויים  למצעד   הגאוה   בשנה   הבאה       וגם   שנה    הבאה    יהיה    מצעד    גאוה    עד    שהם   ילכו    ערומים    ברחוב   בדיוק     כמו     באמריקה    וגם     ארופה       .*


----------



## asaphxiix (22/6/07)

זה יפה שאתה שומר את התמונה הזאת...


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (22/6/07)

../images/Emo9.gif תודה כפרה


----------



## קוקה קולה עם מלברו (22/6/07)

ההפגנות מונעות שאנשי חו"ל לא יפחדו לבוא


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (22/6/07)

../images/Emo66.gif הבית הפתוח מקבל כסף דרך מצעד הגאוה  *הם   עשו   הסכם   עם    מצעד    התיירות   שהוא    יפרסם    את     "     מצעד    הגאוה      " ואז     יבואו     לכאן     הרבה      "     תייירים     הומואים     "   שהם     ימלאו     בתי     מלון         . משרד    התיירות     יקבל      תיירים       
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





         , הבית    הפתוח     יקבל      תמיכה     של      גויים       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        .*


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

איזו מדינה מטומטמת 
נותנת מימון לקבוצת חולי נפש.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (22/6/07)

מלמדים עליהם בבתי ספר חילוניים ../images/Emo22.gif  *משרד   החינוך    מלמד   עליהם    בבתי    ספר    חילוניים      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

איזה טימטום לקלקל את הנוער הישראלי 
שגם ככה רואה בטלווזיה *רק* ברבריות וחיות התנהגות לא מוסרית ועכשיו משרד הגיחוך ילמד אותם גם להיות סוטים.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (22/6/07)

תודה רבה לשרת החינוך : פרופ' יולי תמיר


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

יולי תמיר גם מלמדת אותם 
לחזור לקווי 67. שרת החינוך הורתה לסמן במפות המופיעות בספרי הלימוד את גבולות הקו הירוק. "צריך ללמד על המציאות שהייתה בארץ לפני 1967". שרת החינוך יולי תמיר החליטה שמפות ישראל המופיעות בספרי הלימוד יופיעו עם גבולות הקו הירוק כפי שנקבעו לאחר מלחמת ששת הימים. בראיון לגלי צה"ל הסבירה (5.12.06) תמיר כי מטרתה ללמד את ילדי ישראל שנולדו לאחר 1967 על המציאות כפי שהייתה לפני המלחמה ואחריה. "לקראת 40 שנה לאיחוד ירושלים, לוקחים ילדים לגבעת התחמושת והם שואלים למה היתה פה מלחמה", הסבירה תמיר. "להסביר לילדים מדוע עבר גבול בירושלים" "כשאומרים להם שכאן עבר גבול הם שואלים מדוע היה כאן גבול, הרי זו ירושלים. אי אפשר ללמד היסטוריה בלי ללמד את הגבולות שהיו כאן". בהתייחסותה לכך שבדרישתה יש פוליטיזציה של מערכת החינוך, אמרה שרת החינוך שגם מי שלא רוצה לציין את גבולות 67 במפות עושה פוליטיזציה למערכת החינוך. "תמיר משליטה את האידיאולוגיה של שלום עכשיו" דבריה של תמיר עוררו זעם במערכת הפוליטית. ח"כ זבולון אורלב מאיחוד לאומי-מפד"ל אמר כי "תמיר משליטה את האידיאולוגיה של שלום עכשיו במערכת החינוך". ח"כ רונית תירוש מקדימה ומנכ"לית משרד החינוך בעבר אמרה כי "השרה תמיר חרגה מסמכותה. יש לה סמכות לקבוע מדיניות פדגוגית ולא פוליטית. היא לא צריכה להתערב בתכנים. היא אף מזלזלת באינטילגנציה של המורים, התלמידים ומחברי הספרים. היא יוצרת מפות ומקבעת בתודעת התלמידים את גבולות מדינת ישראל".


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (22/6/07)

../images/Emo22.gif " יולי תמיר " הייתה מורה בצפון תל אביב


----------



## יוסי מאש (22/6/07)

מדינה בפשיטת רגל. 
איפה היא תהיה בעוד 10 או 15 שנים? לא, וזה זה לא אתם שחושבים שהיא לא תהיה יותר, פשוט כולם אבל כולם חשבים ככה! זה מה שקורה כשנלחמים בתורה!


----------



## asaphxiix (22/6/07)

תראו כמה אתם פוחדים... 
אתם יודעים שבסוף דרך החשיבה הנפסדת והמפגרת שלכם, שלה ולקב"ה כבר מזמן אין דבר וחצי דבר - אין לה זכות קיום, ודינה לעבור מן העולם, תוך 50 עד 100 שנה לא ישארו כמעט אנשים חשוכים כמוכם, אמן.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (22/6/07)

החינוך החילוני מאבד את הערכים ../images/Emo70.gif  *כל   בתי   הספר    החילונים    עובדים    בשביל     כסף     ובשביל      פירסומות        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        , התלמידים     זה     רק     "      בית    חרושת     לציונים       "       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




           ...........................*


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

אנחנו מפחדים? 
החילוניים מפחדים מהדתיים פן ישתלטו עליהם, וכן מפחדים הדתיים מן החילוניים. כולם מפחדים ומפחידים. אך באמת אין ממה לפחד. נשמה אלוקית אחת פועמת בכולם.


----------



## asaphxiix (22/6/07)

התפייטת  
אולי תמשיך בקו הזה ותדביק גם את אחיך הדתיים, ויבוא שלום על ישראל


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

זה עצוב, לא שמח בכלל.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (22/6/07)

../images/Emo98.gif יוסי מאש ../images/Emo70.gif אתה שאלת איפה היא תהיה ../images/Emo35.gif  *אז   ככה      
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


























     ..................... כל   חבר    כנסת   מקבל     "   פנסיה    לכל    החיים     עד    המוות     "*


----------



## צופית1האחת (22/6/07)

ממש- 
ההיפך הם ראו שהם צעדו למרות הכל והלך יפה אז זה יתן להם לגיטימציה לשנה הבאה


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (22/6/07)

נו , זה ברור , עד שהם יצעדו כמו בחוץ לארץ


----------



## פלמוני777 (23/6/07)

האם רק לישעיה הנביא מותר לילך עירום 
ויחף 3 שנים ? ומה בדבר מחנה הנודיסטים בניות ברמה לגברים בלבד ? שאפילו 3 פלוגות והמלך בראשם הרגישו מוזרים בבגדיהם.


----------



## שונא ציונים (21/6/07)

החרדים 
מ2 סיבות א. החסרי צלם צעדו פחות משעה והתבטל ההפנינג ב. לדעתי זה השפיע לטובה על הנוער החרדי! אני שונא ציונים רק בגלל המצעד זה מרחיק את הציבור הדתי והחרדי מהחילונים מרחק רב הציבור החרדי חש תיעוב וניכור לחילונים שהם עם של זימה שחוץ מזימה וטינופת וקיא וצואה אין להם מה למכור ומרחיק גם את הדתיים לאומים מהמדינה הזאת המורדת בה` ובתורתו ואת זה אין אחד היום שמכחיש את זה.


----------



## מיין פייערל (22/6/07)

אחי 
זה הרס את הנוער החרדי, כל ההתעסקות סביב הנושא המזוהם הזה.


----------



## שונא ציונים (22/6/07)

המטרה העיקרית 
והיא שאנחנו חשים יותר סלידה מהעולם המזוהם החילוני ומחשיבים אותו כגויי גמור זה הושג! אין לנו טיפת הזדהות עם המדינה הזאת זה הושג! וכפי שכתב הגאון מוילנא לא יבוא המשיח עד שיפרדו הערב רב מעם ישראל וזה מה שמתרחש היום שהם לא חלק מעם ישראל והם ישתמדו בין הגוים בהמשך הדורות ולא ישאר מהם זכר בעם ישראל! בעוד שפעם לא ראו הבדל בין ערב רב לישראל והם היו מקלקלים מבפנים היום לעומת זאת הם הפכו לעם נפרד מזוהם משלהם.


----------



## יוסי מאש (22/6/07)

קאקסט פון מויל! 
און פישסט פון קאפ!


----------



## הרשל גרינשפן (22/6/07)

סלח לי, מר שונא ציונים היקר 
בתור אחד שגולש באינטערנעאט ל"ע רחמנא ליצלן, אל תזבל את המוח עם עקרונות ואידיאלים - לזה יקרא מוסר כפול. לצד תפוז שוכנים אתרים רבים המפיצים רעיונות פעדופיליע, זוהמה ותועבה ואתה נותן לגיטימציה לתכנים אלו ומורה את פי רבותיך - סורר. ובקשר לטענתך על היות הקהילה ההומו-לסבית ערב רב. ידוע לי על בחור הומוסקסואל שאילן היחוסין שלו מגיע עד רש"י, הייתכן כי רש"י הינו ערב-רב? אגב, סב אביו היה רב קהילה בפולין - היתכן שמדובר בשושלת ערב-רב? אם כך, יכול מאוד להיות שגם אתה, מר שונא ציונים, ערב-רב? (האם משתמע מכך שיתכן ואתה גם הומוסקסואל?)


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

הבעיה היחידה היא 
שרש"י היא אדם חכם יהודי כשר, ואילו אותו סוטה קילקל את שורשו. הסטייה הנפשית הזו היא גם אצל משפחתו? הוריו?


----------



## הרשל גרינשפן (22/6/07)

אני מניח שההורים שלו סטרייטים 
על אף שאין לי מושג כי לא ניסיתי להתחיל עם אבא שלו..... בכל מקרה ישנם שתי אופציות : או שרש"י היה ערב-רב או שההומו הוא יהודי. ערב-רב פשוט לא יכול להיות מוגדר לפי נטייה מינית - אפילו היהדות מכירה בעובדה שיש הומוסקסאולים יהודים.


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

היהדות מקיאה את הסוטים 
זה סטייה מדרך הישר ומהדרך הנורמלית.


----------



## שונא ציונים (22/6/07)

שמע 
אין אחד שיכול לדעת בודאות שהוא מרש``י ולא אמרתי לך שכל הפושעים הם ערב רב אבל מנהיגיהם הם ערב רב האנטי דתיים זה ערב רב


----------



## שונא ציונים (22/6/07)

ועוד דבר 
בין אם הם ערב רב בין אם לא אבל כפי שאמר ר` אלחנן שאדם שעושה שיטה מהחטאים שלו עליו נאמר ``כי בשרירות ליבי אלך`` לא יאבה ה` סלוח לו`` ומחה ה`` את שמו מתחת השמים וזה יהיה הסוף של אותם אנשים שלא ישאר מהם זכר


----------



## שונא ציונים (22/6/07)

לצד תפוז 
נכון אבל אני לא גולש במבואות המטונפות אלא רק בפורום הקדוש הזה ואני לא אומר שאני בסדר אבל לפחות זה לא בפרהסיא ולא מתוך כוונה להכעיס ח``ו


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (22/6/07)

איך זה שהיו דתיים במצעד הגאוה ../images/Emo35.gif  *משרד    החינוך    שמח     שהיו    דתיים    בתוך    כל     הבלאגן     הזה       .*


----------



## טלית נודדת (22/6/07)

יש הומואים דתיים 
ויש לסביות דתיות כי יש הומואים ולסביות בכל מגזר, אפילו במאה שערים, בבני ברק, בישיבות ובבתי הכנסת. נטייה מינית לא קשורה לאמונה או לחוסר אמונה.


----------



## צופית1האחת (22/6/07)

נראה לי הוא סתם שם את 
הכיפה להראות שיש גם דתיים


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

הכיפה לא אומרת כלום 
אני לא רוצה להגיד אילו אנשים עם כיפה (וגם כאלו עם חצאית) אני מכיר שהם מביישים את הכיפה שעליהם.


----------



## טלית נודדת (23/6/07)

דווקא לא 
אני מכירה מספר הומואים דתיים ששומרים מצוות.


----------



## שונא ציונים (22/6/07)

לא היו דתיים אלא שבבניקים


----------



## מטרושקה בת (24/6/07)

איזה שטויות 
ברגע שבחור חרדי יש לו נטיה להיות הומו זה לא משפיע עליו לירחק אפוך הוא בסוף יחזור בשאלה, כי הוא ידעה בבירור שאין לו מה לחפס במגזר החרדי, אז זה לא פיספוס גדול? בחוץ הוא יגיב כמו כולם אבל בתוך תוכו הוא כבר בצד שלהם, אז איזה חירוק ואיזה הפרדה??


----------



## מטרושקה בת (24/6/07)

רואים איך זה משפיע טוב עליכם 
פשוט מושגים חדשים, חוץ מזה תראה איזה יתבטות יש כאן אחד לשני (לפעמים) מזה שיודע שקיים דבר כזה הומו סקסואל. שימו לב!


----------



## שאבעס גוי (22/6/07)

אדרבה 
צריך לשמוח ע``כ שהם מתרחקים מאיתנו. ב. זה שלא היה הפנינג זה לא בגלל החרדים. זה אפילו למרות שהחרדים השתוללו עכ``ז כוחות הכיבוי לא נתנו אישור.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (22/6/07)

איך תסביר את זה שהיו שם גם " דתיים " ../images/Emo35.gif  *יושב    ראש     "    הבית     הפתוח      "      היא     הגברת      "      נועה     סתת     " שיש    לה     2      הורים     שומרי     מסורת         . והיו    גם     דתיים     בתוך      מצעד     הגאוה         ........................................*


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

היא לא נחשבת דתיה 
האמת היא שספק אם היא נחשבת יהודייה, אבל ממשיכים להחזיק אותה כאן אז כנראה שכן. ישראל אע"פ שחטא ישראל הוא.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (22/6/07)

אבל יש גם לסביות חרדיות רחמנא לצלן


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

הן לא חרדיות 
הן חולות בנפש והן סוטות. חרדייה היא מי ששומרת על התורה והמצוות. היא לא חרדיה ולא דתיה והיא חולה בנפשה. לצערי.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (22/6/07)

הראו בטלויזיה " לסביות חרדיות במאה שערים "


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

הן מזויפות


----------



## טלית נודדת (22/6/07)

הדחקה היא דרך התמודדות 
של מי שלא מסוגל להתמודד עם המציאות.


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

מחלת נפש 
היא מחלה של אנשים שלא מטפלים בעצמם ומתעלמים ממחלתם.


----------



## טלית נודדת (23/6/07)

זו הגדרה חדשה למחלת נפש 
אתה מוזמן להציע את ההגדרה למוסדות בריאות הנפש השונים.


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

ואולי גם אתה מזוייף? 
ללא תוכן


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

אולי 
אבל הנושא כאן הוא הלסביות החרדיות, אז אם אתה לא אחת כזאת או שאינך מכיר אחת כזאת אנא ממך הרשה לשאר למצוא מתחת לאדמה את הסוטות.


----------



## toxic2004 (21/6/07)

ברור שהסוטים 
במערכה הזו הם נצחו. חולים.


----------



## שאבעס גוי (22/6/07)

בכל מקרה אנחנו הפסדנו 
גם אם הוא היה מתבטל, בעצם העלאת הנושא הם כבר ניצחו.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (22/6/07)

הבית הפתוח מחפש להרויח כסף  *הבית   הפתוח    מקבל    את    הכסף    של      מצעדי     גאוה        
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

ברור שהם ניצחו ובגדול, הם גם צעדו,, 
וגם קיבלו פרסום בחינם, ובעצם מה לא?


----------



## צופית1האחת (22/6/07)

אני לפי דעתי 
ההומואים ניצחו כי הם צעדו בסוף והחרדים לפי דעתי התקפלו עוד הפעם


----------



## אבן 11 (22/6/07)

החרדים אכן התקפלו. 
אני יודע במלחמה כמו במלחמה. או שאתה תוקף עם כל הכח (דהיינו להוציא למעלה מחצי מיליון איש) ואז המצעד היה מבוטל. או שאתה פשוט "בורח" מכל העסק הזה. החרדים החליטו להלחם ממש מעט, ומכאן התבוסה המוחצת.


----------



## צופית1האחת (22/6/07)

בא נגיד שלא התאמצו כל כך 
כמו שהשדרן רדיו אמר אם היינו רוצים אז הם לא היו צועדים אבל הם סתם דיברו אז דבר מעט ועשה הרבה הם סתם עשו רעש


----------



## מיין פייערל (22/6/07)

את החרדים זה בכלל לא עניין 
חוץ מפלג קטן של העדה החרדית, שום אדמו"ר או מנהיג , לא התייחס לנושא ברצינות, ואפילו בד"צ העדה החרדית, לא היה בתחילה שש ושמח להכנס למאבק, ללא ההתגייסות הסוחפת של ר` משה שטרנבוך שליט"א


----------



## bluestar 777 (22/6/07)

הרשעים לצערי הרב, ניצחו אותנו בגדול 
לא מעט בזכות חלק מההנהגה אצלנו. אילו היינו פותחים חזית אחידה, בכוחנו היה לבלום אותם. הבעיה היא במצטדקים למיניהם. מעתה ואילך נידונו כל מאבקינו לכשלון חרוץ. הסוטים הוכיחו שאיננו כפי שהיינו, אין קו אדום, אין ערך ששוה להילחם עליו, אין לנו את התעוזה להיקהל ולעמוד על נפשינו. הבושה והכשלון הם שלנו, אנו גרמנו להם לנצח אותנו.


----------



## צופית1האחת (22/6/07)

חשבתי שהם יתאחדו -כולם


----------



## מיין פייערל (22/6/07)

מדוע חב"ד? 
לא התייחסו לנושא ברצינות? דווקא להם יש כוח בשטח


----------



## ילקוט10 (22/6/07)

הסוטים לצערי אבל אנחנו ניצחנו לפעם 
הבאה, הם ידעו לא להתעסק איתנו (הגאים באמת)


----------



## צופית1האחת (22/6/07)

לא מסכימה איתך


----------



## יוסי מאש (22/6/07)

הפסדנו! ולא לסוטים, אלא לעצמינו! 
ירינו לעצמנו ברגל, בכך שיצאנו למאבק תהיה ברור מראש שלא מנצח בו. ואם כבר מאבקים, אז זה מאבק? לשרוף פחים? לחנוק את עצמך? את מי דפקנו? אני מקווה שבשנה הבאה לא יהיה בכלל מצעד, אבל אם יהיה (וכנראה שיהיה) אז לא צריך מלכתחילה לעשות בבלאגן. לא לחזור על טעויות.


----------



## asaphxiix (22/6/07)

חוצפה שיש לכם 
העיר הזאת לא שלכם, וגם המדינה הזאת לא שלכם! ואם הייתם מוציאים חצי מיליון איש, על אלפי אנשים ואלפי שוטרים, והייתה שפיכות דמים, ומלחמת אחים, אז מה? גם אם עם ישראל התעצבן מהפרובוקציה כביכול (למרות שהמצעד שצעד היה מהוגן כולו, לא הייתה שום זימה במצעד, כלל, מלבד דרישת זכויות לגיטימיות), לא היו מניחים לכם לערער את מוסדות השלטון במדינה, חופש הביטוי חשוב יותר מרגשות התיעוב והשנאה השולטים בכם. עדיין יש פה מספיק אנשים שלמדו בשיעור אזרחות מהי דמוקרטיע (רובכם ודאי חושב שמדובר בסה"כ על כך שפעם בארבע שנים הולכים להצביע בבחירות, אבל זה לא רק זה, זה הרבה יותר), ומוכנים להגן עליה, כשם שמגינים על המדינה מפני הערבים! אז הא לכם, כי שכרכם בהפסדכם, הדמוקרטיע היא זאת שגורמת לעם לסבול את דעותיכם החשוכות. יותר מששמר עליה ישראל שמרה היא עליו!


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

בעעע 
גועל נפש. העיר היא של הסוטים וחולי הנפש? המדינה שלהם? מדוע הם עושים בה כרצונם? המצעד לא פרובוקטיבי? לא??? והייתי ממליץ לך לקרוא את הבלוג הזה. כל מילה בסלע. מסכם את כל הנושא מול מצעד חולי הנפש. http://www.tapuz.co.il/blog/ViewEntry.asp?EntryId=1017742


----------



## asaphxiix (22/6/07)

לא, המצעד לא היה פרובוקטיבי 
אני הייתי שם, בתוכו, ואני יכול להגיד לך שעל אף שהיה קצת חם, אף אחד שם לא חשב להוריד חולצה אפילו. לא היה שום אלמנט פורנוגרפי/תוכן זימתי במצעד (מי שהיה שם נחשף לפחות זימה ממי שרואה טלויזיה בשישי בערב, לצורך העניין). זה מצער מאוד שאתה או אתם חושבים שכל דעה שנוגדת את הדעה שלכם היא פרובוקטיבית, זה מצער גם שאתה חושב שאני אתחיל לקרוא את בלוג השנאה המטופש הזה ולענות לך, כאילו שזה ישנה את דעתך. הויכוח הוא לא על אם זה בסדר להיות הומו ולצאת מהארון (כאילו שמישהו מבקש את רשותך או את רשות כותב/ת הבלוג). כאן בדיוק הויכוח - על זה שמותר לנו, להפגין בעד "מחלתנו" ונגד אנשים כמוך בחוצות העיר ירושלים. לא עשינו שום דבר רע לאף אחד  - וזכותנו לצעוד כמו כולם. על זה הויכוח. וזה שאנחנו מקדמים אורח חיים מסוים שהוא לא לרוחך - זאת בעיה שלך, שמור את זה בפנים ותתפוצץ. אין לך זכות להגיד לאף אחד על מה להפגין ואיפה. לא הפריעו לך - אל תפריע לאחרים.


----------



## הרשל גרינשפן (22/6/07)

עזוב אותך אסף 
אתה מדבר עם אנשים שהחשיבה שלהם תקועה איפשהו באיזור ימי הביניים. משפט כמו "לא הפריעו לך - אל תפריעו לאחרים" לא אומר לאדם שמאמין ברצח עם (מחה תמחה את זכר עמלק) כלום. האמות מוסר שלהם מעוותות ומבוססות על ספר שחלק מעיקריו היא הוצאה להורג של הומוסקסואלים, סקילת מחללי שבת, וחיסול אוכלוסיה אזרחית על ילדיה וזקניה במסגרת כיבוש הארץ. אני מתפלל בשבילכם שתחלימו מהמחלות שלכם, ומצפה לראות אתכם, בסיעתא דשמיא,  צועדים איתנו בשנה הבאה בירושלים הבנויה.


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

אנחנו נצעד אתכם 
כשנועה סתת תשב בעזרת הנשים בבית הכנסת עם כיסוי ראש ותתפלל. עד אז אתם סה"כ כמה בודדים, כמה אחדים, חבל שמייחסים לכם חשיבות, וחבל שאתם עולים לסדר היום לדעתי היו צריכיםלהוריד אתכם כ"כ עמוק מתחת לחדשות ואפילו לא להזכיר אתכם אחרי תחזית מזג האויר. וחיסול אוכלסייה אזרחית? אני מתפלל ומייחל שיימחקו כל אויבנו ושונאנו ובתוכם תומכיהם ואוהביהם.


----------



## הרשל גרינשפן (22/6/07)

איכשהו תמיד יוצא שאני מסכים איתך טוקסיק 
אתם יצאתם מופסדים מזה שעשיתם מהמצעד את כל הטררם הזה, כי בסופו של דבר, אם לא הייתם מוחים, המצעד היה זניח, עובר בשקט ולא היה מפריע לרגשותיו של אף אחד. אתם בחרתם להפגע מזה אישית. גם אני כמוך מייחל לאובדנם של כל אוייבינו מבית ומחוץ ובתוכם תומכיהם ואוהביהם, לא שאני ממש מצליח להבין איך זה קשור לילדים, תינוקות ואזרחים חפים מפשע.


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

אני מסכים איתך, אבל 
אני לא יצאתי מופסד בכלל. אתה צאריך להפנות את המסר עבור הרבנים שקראו לצאת ולהפגין וקילקלו את הנוער שלהם. אני נגד ההפגנות מהתחלתן.


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

אה,, והילדים לא חפים מפשע 
מה מלמדים אותם בבתי הספר? (חוץ מהלימודים האזרחיים)


----------



## הרשל גרינשפן (22/6/07)

אם כך, טוקסיק, אז גם את ילדיהם של הנרקומנים 
וסוחרי הסמים בלוד יש להוציא להורג. הרי אפשר לומר ש-95% מהם ילכו בדרך ההורים שלהם ויפגעו בי ובך. אבל בבסיס האמונה שלי, שאגב הולכת חזק עם היהדות, אדם לא פושע עד שהוא פשע ולכן לא מענישים אדם על היותו פושע פוטנציאלי, אלא עושים הכל בשביל להחזיר אותו לדרך המוטב. הילדים האלה (בשני המקרים) הם קורבנות בדיוק כמוני וכמוך.


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

לא נכון. הם יכולים לתקן עצמם 
אה, ומה עם הקם להרגך השכם להורגו? ומה עם הילדים שנשלחים אל בסיסי צהל כשמטענים על גופם? ומה עם הילדים שמתלמדים בבית הספר שנאת העם הידוי ואכן הולכים אח"כ ומבצעים את אשר למדו. ואתה יודע מה, סוחרי סמים וילדיהם (אם למדים מהם) צריך לשלוח יחד עם הערבים לגיהני גיהנום.


----------



## הרשל גרינשפן (22/6/07)

אז אם ככה, גם ילדים שנאנסו צריך להוציא להורג 
יותר מדי מקרים של ילדים שנאנסו וגדלו להיות אנסים.


----------



## יוסי מאש (22/6/07)

טוקסיק. אני איתך. 
אתה מוביל את קו מחשבתי. בהצלחה.


----------



## asaphxiix (22/6/07)

מבטיח שלך שלנועה סתת (וגם לי) 
לא תהיה בעיה לבוא לבית הכנסת שלכם עם כיסוי ראש ולהתפלל, כדי להפסיק את מחול השטנה שלכם.


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

אני מחכה שהיא תבוא. 
ואני מבטיח שאני בא לצעוד בשנה הבאה איתכם ולהניף את הדגל הצבעוני.


----------



## טלית נודדת (22/6/07)

ה"כמה אחדים" זה 10% מכל אוכלוסייה 
ספור את המשתתפים בפעם הבאה שאתה בבית הכנסת. 1 מכל 10 אינו "ישר" כמו שאתה רוצה לחשוב שהוא.


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

אשמח לשמוע מאיפה הנתונים האלה 
ומוזר לי איך מתוך 10 אחוז מהאוכלוסיה הגיעו לירושלים אתמול סה"כ 2000 סוטים?


----------



## טלית נודדת (23/6/07)

אני שמחה ששאלת 
בשנות הארבעים ערך חוקר בשם אלפרד קינסי מחקר ענק (הכיל מעל 12 אלף משתתפים) בנוגע למין ולמשיכה מינית. זהו המחקר המקיף ביותר שנערך עד היום בנוגע לנושאים אלו (דוח קינסי). מן המחקר עלה כי כ-10% הגדירו את עצמם כהומוסקסואלים. מחקרים נוספים שהכילו פחות משתתפים הגיעו לתוצאות דומות ושונות, תלוי בכלי המחקר בהם השתמשו ובהגדרות שניתנו למשתתפים. על שמו של קינסי מתקיים גם "סולם קינסי" אשר מתאר את המשיכה המינית (וכיום מתייחסים גם למשיכה הפסיכולוגית) כרצף הנע בין משיכה בלעדית למין השני, עובר במשיכה לשני המינים במידות משתנות, ועד למשיכה בלעדית לאותו המין. אני לא יודעת מדוע הגיעו לירושלים "רק" 3500 (לפי הערכות המשטרה) צועדים. למצעד בת"א מגיעים בכל שנה כ-15 אלף (לפעמים יותר), למצעד בחיפה הגיעו השנה כ-400 איש ולמצעד באילת כ-1000 איש. כיוון שיש הומוסקסואליות בכל המגזרים ובכל הארץ סביר כי (א) יש אנשים שהמצעדים רחוקים להם ואין להם איך להגיע  (ב) יש אנשים שלא מעניין אותם לצעוד במצעדים שכאלו. (ג) יש אנשים שלא יצאו מהארון ובסביבתם לא יודעים על נטיותיהם ולכן הם לא מגיעים למצעדים. (ד) יש כאלו שלא רק שלא יצאו מהארון אלא שפוחדים להזדהות עם המצעד שמא יחשדו בהם וינדו אותם מהמשפחה ומהקהילה. ויש עוד סיבות רבות אחרות.


----------



## איצי נ (22/6/07)

דמגוגיה במיטבה! 
לפני שאתה מטיף על דמוקרטיה, היה מן הראוי שתבין את המילה הזאת.. דמוקרטיה הרבה לפני שהיא ``חוק`` היא ``ערך`` ערך שאומר שכל האנשים שווים, ויש לכבד את השני באשר הוא. אנשים שבאים לצעוד בתוך ירושלים, תוך דריסה ברגל גסה ובמתכוון רגשות של רוב מוחלט של תושבי העיר הזאת, וביותר את רגשותיהם של כמעט עם שלם, בעצם גם של מליוני נוצרים ומוסלמים.. בעיר שהיא יותר מכל ``סמל`` לעברו ולקדושתו של העם היהודי לדורותיו, אנשים כאלה אין בינם לדמוקרטיה דבר וחצי דבר, המצעד יצא לדרך לא מפני שבג``ץ צודק יותר, אלא מפני שהוא חזק יותר, מאחוריו עומדים גדודים של קלגסים אשר כפי שהסתבר היו חזקים על נשים ותינוקות ישנים.. לנו אין משטרה, לנו יש צדק! למזלנו עדיין המחשבות והדעות הן בלתי נשלטות.. כן, אנחנו המיעוט הנרדף שזכויותיו רגשותיו ודעותיו, נרמסים כבר שנים בשם דמוקרטיה כוחנית ומעוותת.. האם בג``ץ היה מאשר מצעד כזה על הר הבית?! האם אתה היית מאשר, מצעד של התנועה האיסלמית ב``הר הרצל`` ביום הזכרון?! כאשר חרדי בודד נתפס ע``י צבא שלם של עיתונאים הפרוסים מראש, צועד ח``ו בשעת ``הצפירה`` כל המדינה רועשת מ``הפגיעה הנוראית ברגשות הציבור``, רגשותינו מעולם לא היו חשובות לכם, וזאת מפני שאתם לא דמוקרטים באמת. הדמוקרטיה במדינה נעצרת היכן שנוח לקומץ שמאלנים הזויים שהכח נמצא בידם.. ברשותך, הייתי רוצה להעיר את עיניך, גם פעם בארבע שנים אין פה דמוקרטיה. יש כאן משחק של כאילו.. אנשים שהצביעו למר שרון כדי שאדון מצנע לא יגרש אותם מבתיהם, קיבלו בדיוק את הדבר שממנו חששו ובמידה רבה יותר של אכזריות, וזאת מדי האדם שהיה אמור להגן עליהם, ו``הדמוקרטים הגדולים`` שתקו.. תזכיר לנו, על איזו דמוקרטיה אתה מדבר?!


----------



## הרשל גרינשפן (22/6/07)

דמגוגיה? יפה אמרת ידידי 
"דמוקרטיה הרבה לפני שהיא ``חוק`` היא ``ערך`` ערך שאומר שכל האנשים שווים, ויש לכבד את השני באשר הוא" - מילים כדורבנות איצי יקר. השאלה המתבקשת היא במה מצעד הגאווה מטמא את ירושלים יותר מכל חטא אחר שנעשה פה? התשובה היא פשוטה - זוהי שנאה על בסיס נטיה מינית שבאה במסווה של בסיס דתי. שונאי הומוסקסואלים, שחורים, יהודים ועוד תמיד היו בהיסטוריה ואנחנו נילחם בהם עד חורמה בין ירצו ובין לא. המצעד בירושלים הוא החשוב ביותר, המלחמה בקו-קלוקס-קלאן בגירסא החרדית צריכה להעירך במקום שבו הם מנסים להפיץ את תורת השנאה השטנית שלהם. מדוע אתה חושב ברוב חוצפתך שיש לכם, לחרדים, זכות לבקש דבר או חצי דבר מהמדינה. הפחים שאתם שורפים - אני שילמתי עליהם!, הכסף שזורם לישיבות שלכם - אני שילמתי עליהם! הקיצבאות ל12 הילדים שלך - אני שילמתי עליהם! אז אם על הכבוד אתם מקבלים מאיתנו די והותר ובמדינה מתוקנת אחרת היו מזמן מייבשים אתכם - ואז, כמו בגולה, הייתם מפסיקים לעשוק ונאלצים לעבוד ולתרום משהו למשק ולחברה הישראלית. על דבר אחד אנחנו מסכימים איצי, אין דמוקרטיה במדינה הזאת.


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

לא קראת את הבלוג נכון?


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

מה חשוב כ"כ במצעד הסוטים? 
מדוע שלא תערכו אותו בעזה? מאיפה אתה קובע שלכל חרדי יש 12 ילדים? אני מכיר משפחה תל אביבית שיש לה 18 ילדים, האמא פוחדת לצאת לרחוב איתם כדי שלא יציקו לה על כמות הילדים בעוד היא חילונייה. לידיעתך הרבה גברים חרדים עובדים והיום כמעט רוב הנשים החרדיות והדתיות עובדות. אז במקום לשפוך שנאה חוסר ידע, כדאי שתבדוק את העובדות לפני שאתה מפיץ דברים מוטעים כאן.


----------



## הרשל גרינשפן (22/6/07)

גם פה אתה צודק 
גם בעזה לא היה מזיק איזה מצעד גאווה כזה. אבל אנחנו דואגים קודם כל לבעיות שיש לנו בבית. אני לא קובע שלכל חרדי יש 12 ילדים ואם זה משתמע מהדברים שלי אז לא זו היתה כוונתי. הכוונה היתה שלחרדים יש יותר ילדים מלחילונים ואני צריך לממן אותם. מקרה המשפחה התל-אביבית באמת נשמע זוועה - היא לא משקפת את המציאות בעולם החילוני. ההגדרה שלך לחרדים זה חובש מגבעת ובעל זקן ופאות, לעומת זאת, ההגדרה שלי לחרדים היא מי שמאמין באורח החיים שניהלו החרדים במשך כל שנות קיומה של המדינה. חוסר ידע? אתה מנסה לסתור את הדברים שלי באמצעות הצגה של טענה חסרת בסיס. מה שאותי מעניין זה שאני משלם ארנונה גם על חשבון שכני במאה שערים.


----------



## איצי נ (22/6/07)

אכן דמגוגיה אמרתי, לא ידעתי עד כמה 
כמו דמגוג טוב, אתה לא בוחל בשום אמצעי, כשנגמרות הטענות לגופו של עניין, חוזרים להכללוכת גזעניות ממוחזרות.. תן לי להבהיר לך, לא קיבלתי ממך אגורה מעולם. אני עובד לפרנסתי וכך גם אשתי, משלם מיסים כמו כל אזרח. כמוני רוב הציבור החרדי, גם אלה שבחרו מתוך תחושת שליחות ללמוד, עושים זאת מתוך החלטה על רמת חיים נמוכה, כאשר בד``כ האשה עובדת, ואם חסר, יש תורמים פרטיים (חרדים, שעובדים ומתפרנסים טוב ממך), המדינה אינה מחזיקה בהם. ההיפך, כספי המיסים שלי נשדדים ע``י, ארועי ``תרבות`` ביזארים, סרטים, הצגות, תערוכות, שאפי` לא מכסים את עצמם. כספי המיסים שלי, מבוזבזים על בתי סוהר, וכפרי גמילה למסוממים, פרי מערכת חינוך שלא נתנה להם סיכוי.. כספי המיסים שלי, נשאבו אל מערכת קיבוצים כושלת של חבורת אוכלי חינם. כספי המיסים שלי נגזלו, ע``י אונברסיטאות שמתוקצבות בסכומי עתק שבוגריהם יעשו אח``כ מליונים בחו``ל.. הילדים שלי הי``ו ישלתבו ויתרמו למשק הרבה יותר מהכלב או החתול שלך.. ולגופו של עניין; אין לי ספק שרוב הציבור הכללי שונא הומואים, אמנם הם מפחדים להגיד את זה בגלל מסע סתימת הפיות שלכם. אדרבה, סטיותך המיניות אינם נושא שהחברה החרדית מתעסקת בו, צעדתם בת``א ואיש לא הפריע לכם, ההיפך הוא הנכון, בחרתם לצעוד בירושלים שרוב תושביה מתנגדים למצעד, דוקא מתוך רצון לפגוע, לחלל, מתוך שינאה תהומית לכל מה שקדוש בעיני האחר.. כמו שאמרת, אין לי ספק שתלחמו בנו הלאה, בכל הכח, אבל לעולם לא תנצחו אותנו, גם לוא יערך המצעד ברחבת הכותל המערבי ח``ו, (כפי הנראה בג``ץ היה מאשר גם את זה, ומסתתר מאחורי שקר הדמוקרטיה המדומה..) גם אז לא יהיה זה נצחון אלא הפסד צורב של חבורת עלובים שנעזרים באלות וגז מדמיע.. לא תנצחו אותנו מפני שאין בעולם נשק שיוכל לגבור, על הרוח, על תחושת צדק, ועל אמונה. שרדנו במשך אלפי שנים שונאים גדולים וחזקים ממכם, כך יהיה גם הלאה למורת רוחם של כל סוטי תבל..


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

רוב הציבור לא מסתיר את דברו 
רוב הציבור אכן הראה שהוא מתעב את הסוטים, ורוב הציבור נגד המצעד המיותר ודומיו. ואני איתך בכל מילה ומילה מדבריך. יישר כח.


----------



## איצי נ (22/6/07)

התכוונתי לחילונים.. 
באופן אישי ברור לנו שהם מתעבים המומאים, רק שהם לא מעיזים להגיד את זה בגלל אוירת העליהום שהם הצליחו ליצור ע``י הקליקות שבאמת שולטות במדינה.. אין לך מה להודות לי, כל מה שכתבתי זאת אמת פשוטה ידועה לכל...


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

מדובר על החילונים 
רובם של החילונים נגד המצעד והם אומרים את זה בסקרים.


----------



## איצי נ (22/6/07)

אוקיי, טוב לדעת. 
אם כי בתקשורת הם מפחדים.. ללא ספק שהאימה של כל אמא, זה שהבן שלה יהיה הומו..


----------



## הרשל גרינשפן (22/6/07)

איך תמיד אתם מתעקשים 
לעשות השלכה מהפרט אל הכלל זה מדהים. כל הכבוד שאתה עובד ומשלם מסים, אבל אתה ממש לא מייצג את המגזר שאותו אתה מנסה לייצג. ועכשיו לעניין : כמובן שבמדינה דמוקרטית המסים לא נקבעים ע"י קפריזה של אדם אחד או אחר, אלא על ידי הדעה הרווחת, הקונצזנוס. אפילו שרוב אזרחי מדינת ישראל מאמינים באלוהים, הם לא רואים ב"שיר המעלות ממעמקים קראתיך ה'.." תחליף לשירות צבאי. ומי צריך לממן את הישיבות הללו? אותם אזרחים שבשמחה היו מעבירים את הכסף למשרד החינוך (בי"ס שמתאימים לרוב הציבור בישראל)  או לבטחון, אבל איכשהו הכסף ממשיך לזרום אליכם והכל בגלל מניפולציות פוליטיות סוג אא של הנציגים שלכם בכנסת. לעומת זאת, על שאר הדברים שהזכרת יש קונצזנוס וזה ההבדל (וגם אם הוכחת שלא צריך להקצות כסף לאף אחד מהדברים שהזכרת, עדיין לא נתת לי סיבה אחת למה אני, כחילוני גמור, צריך לממן את המתיבתא שלכם). ולעניין המצעד: "רוב הציבור הכללי שונא הומואים" - הייתי אומר מסתייג ולא שונא, אבל לדאבוני אתה צודק. וזוהי ב-ד-י-ו-ק הסיבה שבגללה עלינו (כל שוחרי השוויון והדמוקרטיה) להלחם בתופעה המכוערת הזו ולעקור אותה מהשורש. גם עד שנות ה-50 בארה"ב הייתה גזענות איומה כנגד שחורים ואע"פ כן, אף אדם שפוי היום לא חושב שמאבקם היה לא דמוקרטי או לא מוסרי, אותו כנ"ל לגבי "הליגה נגד אנטישמיות" בשנות ה-30 בצרפת. "בחרתם לצעוד בירושלים שרוב תושביה מתנגדים למצעד" - נכון מאוד - קלעת בול. אני אחזור על המשפט הזה כמה פעמים שתרצה - כדי לבער את הנגע צריך לטפל באיזור הנגוע - המאבק העיקש של החרדים רק מוכיח את הרלוונטיות והצורך בקיומו דווקא בירושלים. ביום שהמצעד יעבור בקבלה מוחלטת מצד שונאי ההומוסקסואלים למיניהם, וחברי הקהילה ההומו-לסבית יקבלו את זכותם החוקית המוחלטת, המצעד מיצה את תפקידו. לצערי אנחנו עדיין רחוקים מזה אבל אני בטוח שבסופו של דבר נראה ישועות ונחמות. "שרדנו במשך אלפי שנים שונאים גדולים וחזקים ממכם, כך יהיה גם הלאה למורת רוחם של כל סוטי תבל.." - ידידי היקר, עם זה אין שום בעיה כולנו תקווה שתמשיכו לשרוד - Make Love Not War!


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

../images/Emo45.gif


----------



## asaphxiix (22/6/07)

דמגוגיה - לדבר לא לעניין, כמוך. 
תגיד, למה שמישהו יכבד אותכם? גם דמוקרטיה מורכבת מבני אדם. גם ההומואים הם בני אדם. חשבת פעם, מה הקהילה שלכם עשתה כדי שהקהילה ההומוסקסואלית תכבד אותכם בכלל? למה שאנחנו נכבד אנשים שלא מסוגלים להתייחס אלינו בצורה אחרת מ'סוטים', 'חולי נפש', 'בהמות', 'רשעים'? למה שמישהו במדינה יכבד אותכם בכלל, אתם לא מכבדים אף אחד חוץ מעצמכם, אתם שונאים את כולם וצוחקים על כולם. למה שמישהו יתחשב בכם ובעיה"ק "שלכם"? אתה מטורף? למה זה צריך לעניין אותי שירושלים היא סמל בשבילך? למה אני צריך לכבד את זה אם אתה לא מכבד את זה שמצעד הגאווה הוא סמל בשבילי (ובשביל עוד הרבה אנשים)? אז ידידי, בוא נניח את הכבוד בצד, כי הוא פשוט לא שייך לעניין. אין לדמוקרטיה ולכבוד דבר וחצי דבר. זו הדמגוגיה. כבוד זה דבר הדדי. מה שכן כדאי לדבר עליו, זה זכויות. זה עקרונות נזק. דיונים משפטיים, ששופטי בג"צ השנואים עליך כל כך אמונים עליהם. זה חוק! בדמוקרטיה הרוב (שכביכול "שונא" הומואים ואת מצעד הגאווה) חייב (לא צריך, לא רשאי, לא ראוי - חייב) להתחשב במיעוט, ובזכותו להפגין, לצעוק, למחות, לדבר, לכתוב, ולעשות ככל העולה על רוחו (כל עוד אין פגיעה פיזית או פגיעה אחרת שנחשבת כנזק מהותי יותר מזכות הדיבור, ולא, פגיעה ברגשות דתיים או בלחץ מוסרי כבד כביכול אינן נחשבות לנזק מהותי שחשוב יותר מזכות הדיבור, על פי שום קנה מידה, אמת מוסר או חוק!!!). זוהי הדמוקרטיה ידידי, ולא הקישקוש שכתבת על ההתנתקות או על הזכות לא לעמוד בצפירה (מצדי, שלא יעמוד). לא סתם אין אף חוק שמכריח מישהו לעמוד בצפירה. ואם היה, היה הוא לא דמוקרטי בעיניי. ולגבי המוסלמים, אם אתה אינך מסוגל להבדיל בין המוסלמים לביננו היהודים, אני לא מתכוון לעזור לך בזה. עדיף שתלך לחיות איתם, נשמע שאתה והם תוכלו להסתדר.


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

ירושלים הוקמה לפני הסטיות של הצועדים.


----------



## איצי נ (22/6/07)

יש לך בעיה בהבנת הנקרא? 
מעולם לא ציפיתי ממך לכבוד, ברור מאליו שהערך הזה לא קיים אצל אנשים מסוגך.. רק אל תבוא להטיף לאחרים על ``חוצפה`` על ``דמוקרטיה`` שאתה נושא את שמה לשאו.. לא ידעתי ש``צביעות`` יש לה קשר ישיר לסטיה מינית, מסתבר שכן, ברוב חוצפתך אתה מתבכיין על כיוניי גנאי שמטיחים בכך, ובו בזמן אתה נעמד על רגליך האחוריות כדי לפגוע, ולעורר פרובוקציה.. מה חשבת שנזרוק עליכם פרחים?! ושוב חוסר הבנת הנקרא, מעולם לא אמרתי שלעמוד בצפירה זה חוק, הבאתי את זה רק כדוגמא לצביעות שלכם, והנה עוד אחד, לא הצלחתי להבין איפה בדבריי מצאת שאני מסתדר עם מוסלמים.. דוקא הבג``ץ האהוב עליך הוא מגינם הגדול, על חשבון ביטחון היהודים במדינה.. כשם שהוא מגינך על חשבון רגשות הרוב היהודי במדינה.. אבל אם העלת את הנושא, בהחלט אם אצטרך להיות באיי בודד, אעדיף מוסלמי על פניך, מסיבות מובנות..


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

קרא את הבלוג ואז אשמח לשמוע תגובתך 
קשה לך לקרוא את האמת?


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

"לא עשינו שום דבר רע לאף אחד" 
עצם הסטיה זה כבר הרע. אני ממליץ לך בכל זאת לקרוא את הבלוג. http://www.tapuz.co.il/blog/ViewEntry.asp?EntryId=1017742


----------



## asaphxiix (22/6/07)

קראתי. 
הרוב שם זה שקרים, תלונות קנטרניות וחסרות הצדקה. אין שם שום דבר שראוי לתגובה.


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

במילים אחרות 
אין לך מה לומר? אפילו להכחיש דבר אחד ממה שהכותב כתב? ז"א שהוא עד כדי כך צודק? אוקיי תודה. זה בדיוק מה שחיפשתי. עכשיו אעשה צילום מסך כדי להראות לכולם שבעצם אין לכם תשובות לכלום וחבל.


----------



## asaphxiix (22/6/07)

ומה לך יש להגיד? 
שירושלים הוקמה לפני הסטיות של הצועדים? זה הכל? יופי, גם אני עושה צילום מסך ולשנינו יש צילומי מסך. במה זה עוזר למישהו? אתה עדיין חולה במחלת השנאה והבורות, ואני עדיין חולה במחלת האהבה לאנשים באשר הם. וזה ההבדל העיקרי ביני לבינך. ולעניין - יש דברים שראויים להתייחסות ויש דברים שאינם. אני לא יכול לרוץ ברחבי האינטרנט ולהכחיש את השקרים של כולם. שיחשבו מה שהם רוצים, שיכתבו בבלוגים מה שהם רוצים. מספיק שאני נמצא פה ומדבר איתך.


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

מאיפה החלטת שאני שונא את האנשים האלו? 
אני מתעב אותם לא שונא. אתה שונא יהודים חרדיים ששומרים על המסורת היהודית? אני שונא אנשים שבאים לטמא את הארץ הקדושה שלנו (לשיטתך). ואין לך אפילו מילה אחת לסתור את דבריו של הכותב? להוכיח שהמצעד לא פרובוקטיבי ומיותר? להוכיח שיש בו צורך ולהוכיח שיש תועלת בהגברת המחלוקת בקרב העם היהודי?


----------



## asaphxiix (22/6/07)

בוא לא נשתמש במלה שנאה 
ונסכם שאנחנו לא שונאים אף אחד. אבל איך שהחרדים שומרים על המסורת היהודית, כן, זה מפריע לי מאוד, מפני שהם מאיימים על אורח החיים שלי. אם לא היו מאיימים עליו, לא הייתי צריך לצעוד מצעדי מחאה, אבל הייתי צועד מצעדי שמחה, וזה לא היה מפריע לאף אחד. והייתי צועד איך שבא לי בתל אביב, וכשאני בא לירושלים, הייתי צועד בצורה שמרנית יותר, כדי להתחשב בסובבים אותי, אבל במידה מוגבלת. המתנגדים למצעד צריכים להחליט - האם הם מתנגדים למצעד בגלל אופי פרובוקטיבי כביכול? או שמא, בגלל המסר שהוא מעביר, שנותן לגיטימציה לכל אורח חיים שאדם בוחר לעצמו, (ובזכות שלו לבטא את אורח החיים הזה, בכל צורה שעומדת לרשותו). אם התשובה היא האפשרות הראשונה, הרי שבמצעד בירושלים, לא הייתה כל זימתיות (כפי שכבר אמרתי). ולכן הטיעון הזה נופל. ואם היא השניה (או שתיהן) - אז זה נושא אמיתי ושנוי במחלוקת שאפשר לדבר עליו (אבל לא לסתום לאף אחד את הפה). מצעד הגאווה הותר כחלק מחופש הביטוי, וחופש הביטוי חשוב יותר מרגשות הדת שלכם, או מההתנגדות המוסרית כביכול של אנשים שאינם דתיים. אלה טענותיי, טוקסיק, כנגד הפוסט שהבאת. תענה לעניין, אל תטיף לי מוסר שלא אומר לי כלום.


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

במקום למגד את תופעת הסטייה 
וההפרעה הנפשית אפילו משרד הגיחוך של ישרעאל מממן שיעורי הכרת הסוטים בבתי הספר. במקום למגר את התופעה, הם מלמדים עוד נוער שלם להיות סוטים-הומואים-לסביות-חולי נפש.


----------



## asaphxiix (22/6/07)

הם לא מלמדים איך להפוך 
הם מלמדים איך להתמודד. לא ממגרים כי זה לא לעניין למגר, הבינו את זה כבר מזמן. זה לא עובד פשוט. אי אפשר להפוך הומואים לסטרייטים, או סטרייטים להומואים. הדבר היחיד שמלמדים (וצריך ללמד) זה איך לחיות כמו בני אדם, ולהיות בשלום עם עצמך ולא במלחמה. וזה שזה חטא בעיניכם, או שפעם זה היה נחשב לא נורמלי, או לא מוסרי, זה סתם שטויות.


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

וגם, 
אשמח אם תגיד לי על מה הגאווה הכל כך רבה? על זה שהם סוטים מדרך הנורמל? על זה שהם מראים את סטייתם ברבים? הנורמל הוא איש + אשה. אפילו החיות מתנהגים כך. (יותר טוב מהחולים) ועוד משהו. הם בכלל לא צריכים את המצעד, האמת היא שהמצעד ממש מיותר להם, כל מה שהם רוצים זה את האלימות של החרדים, את המאבק, ההפגנות, הבלאגן, הרצחיות (כן הם מחכים שיהיה רצח) וזה מה שנותן להם את התענוג, "ניצחנו". הבעיה מתחילה בזה שהחרדים נותנים להם את הכוח שהם זקוקים לו. וזו טעות. "שווי זכויות"? למה לא להפגין הפגנה פשוטה בכיכר רבין שתסוקר על הטמבלוויזיה ותראה לעם ולכנסת את הדרישות שלהם? כל המטרה שלהם היא ליצור את הפרובוקציות, את הבלאגן, ההתלהטות שלהם והעקשנות החיוורת לערוך את המצעד דווקא בירושלים מראה על סטייתם הנפשית ועל חולי הקיים בהם. שיהיה לכולם רפואה שלמה בע"ה ושיחזרו אל הדרך הישרה ואל הנורמל.


----------



## טלית נודדת (22/6/07)

יש גם אצל החיות הומוסקסואליות 
אלוהים ברא הומוסקסואליות אצל חיות ואצל אנשים, ואם הוא ברא אותם הייתה לו סיבה טובה לכך. תוכל לקרוא על כך כאן: http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D7%94%D7%95%D7%9E%D7%95%D7%A1%D7%A7%D7%A1%D7%95%D7%90%D7%9C%D7%99%D7%95%D7%AA_%D7%91%D7%91%D7%A2%D7%9C%D7%99_%D7%97%D7%99%D7%99%D7%9D וגם פה: http://www.igy.co.il/content/article.php?id=QA000120


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

מוזר משהו...  *ע"פ המחקרים והתצפיות השונות, נראה כי קיום מערכות יחסים הומוסקסואליות בטבע היא עובדה קיימת ולא מדובר בשום אופן בתופעה המייחדת את המין האנושי בלבד. אז בפעם הבאה שמישהו מתווכח איתכם שהומוסקסואליות היא איננה התנהגות טבעית, אתם מוזמנים לנפנף מולו בדוגמאות הנ"ל ולהיות מרוצים מעצמכם.* האם יש להם הוכחות מדעיות נטו בלי התפלספויות? האם המחקרים ניתנים לאימות?


----------



## טלית נודדת (23/6/07)

יש ספר שלם שקיבץ את כל המחקרים 
שבהם נמצא ההומוסקסואליות בבעלי חיים. שמו של הספר: Bruce Bagemihl. (1999). Biological exuberance : animal homosexuality and natural diversity. New York : St. Martin's Press. בספר מתוארים מעל 400 מיני בעלי חיים בהם נמצאה התנהגות הומוסקסואלית, כל מין של בע"ח כזה מגובה ביותר ממחקר אחד שבו נמצאה ההתנהגות הזו לגביו. כל ההתנהגויות שמתוארות בספר מתבססות על מחקרים שנעשו בבעלי חיים בטבע. בין המינים: עופות, יונקים, יונקים ימיים, פרימטיים וקופים ואפילו חרקים. וכן, קראתי כבר בפעם הראשונה שהצבת את הקישור. המצעד בת"א אכן יותר פרובוקטיבי מאשר המצעד בשאר הערים. מאידך, הוא אינו שונה מהותית ממצעד האהבה שמתקיים בעיר בכל שנה (מצעד האהבה הוא מצעד שנועד לחגוג את היכולת לאהוב. יש בו מוזיקה, משאיות ומצעד ענק). יתר על כן, במצעד האהבה יש הרבה יותר אנשים בלבוש מינימלי מאשר במצעד הגאווה. במצעד הגאווה נוטים לצלם את האנשים הפרובוקטיבים. בפועל, מתוך 15 אלף משתתפים בו יש כמה עשרות שמתלבשים בפרובוקטיביות ולא הם מרכז המצעד. למצעד הגאווה מספר מטרות. הניראות היא מטרה אחת. כיוון שפעמים רבות הומוסקסואליות עדיין נחשבת טאבו יש הרבה אנשים שמרגישים שהם בעלי הנטייה היחידים בעולם. תחושה זו גורמת לכך ששיעור ההתאבדות של נוער הומוסקסואלי גדול פי 3 משיעור ההתאבדות של כלל בני הנוער! הנערים והנערות האלו נמצאים במצוקה וגם עבורם המצעד: להראות להם שהם לא היחידים ושניתן לחיות עם הנטייה. מעבר לכך, אנשי קהילות אחרות שהוזכרו לא מופלים על בסיס יומיומי בשל מי שהם.


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

קראת את זה? 
http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/Viewmsg.asp?forum=1701&msgid=100907062


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

אופס סורי, את זה: 
http://www.tapuz.co.il/blog/ViewEntry.asp?EntryId=1017742


----------



## עובדת בית חולים (22/6/07)

הינה כל הכתיבה הנכונה שלו בכתבה אחת: 
פורסם ב20 ביוני 2007, 18:04 אני מניח שאת מה שאני אכתוב פה, לא כולכם תאהבו אז אתם רשאים לדלג הלאה או לחילופין לקרוא ולזכור שבמדינה דמוקרטית - זכותי להביע את דעתי גם אם היא לא מתאימה למישהו. מחר ( ביום חמישי ) או ביום שישי, אני לא זוכר בדיוק. אמור להתקיים מצעד תמוהה תחת הכותרת - "מצעד הגאווה". אני קורא לו תמוהה כי זה נראה לי קצת מוזר שמישהו עורך מצעד רק בכדי להצהיר על נטיותיו המיניות. אתה אוהב גברים? את חושקת בנשים? סבבה. אבל למה כל העולם צריך לדעת מיזה? אני לא רואה את קהילת הבדס"מ יוצאת במצעדים המוניים לבושים בבגדי עור שחורים וחמושים באזיקים, שוטים או מה שלא יהיה. ואיך ממצעד אחד פתאום זה נהיה כמה מצעדים בערים שונות? למה זה מעניין אותי שהם הומואים? מדובר בקבוצה קטנה שעושה רושם שמחפשת פרובוקציות יותר מאשר שיוויון זכויות. הפגנה בעד שיוויון זכויות זה יופי אבל למה להפוך את זה למצעד קלוקל, פרובוקטיבי, מוחצן שחלקו כולל גם אלמנטים פורנוגרפיים שלא הייתי מרשה לילדי לראות לפני גיל 18? אותה קבוצה צעקנית, עושה רעש הרבה מעבר לגודל הטיבעי שלה ותוקפת בחריפות כל מי שיוצא נגדה. ( זוכרים את מקרה מאיר אריאל? שאמר עליהם מה שאמר? זכותו. זו מדינה דמוקרטית. רק שהתגובה שלהם היתה לא דמוקרטית בעליל וגבלה באלימות ) . כולם מפחדים להביע את דעתם וממהרים להצטייד להם בהומו מחמד על מנת שיוכלו לומר ש"כמה מחברי הטובים הם הומואים אז אי אפשר לחשוד בי שאני נגדם". ה"יציאה מהארון" הפכה לפריצת הדלת בבעיטה ודריסה גסה הישר אל תוך הסלון שלנו. למה אותם ידוענים שהתוודו שהם הומואים היו חייבים לעשות את זה קבל עם ועידה בתוכניות טלביזיה מרובות רייטינג? מה זה מעניין אותי? למה זה נהיה כזה אישיו? החלטת לא להסתיר את זה? זה עסק שלך עם משפחתיך חבריך ושאר הקרובים אליך . אותי זה לא מעניין. הגדיל לעשות במאי הומו שרואיין בעיתון לפני מספר שנים ותקף בחריפות איש תרבות אחר שלא מצהיר על נטיותיו בפומבי למרות כל השמועות בנידון. למה הוא צריך הצהיר בפומבי? שיארח במיטתו את מי שהוא רוצה. זה לא קשור כהוא זה לתרבות שהוא מייצר ( והוא מייצר דברים טובים. תאמינו לי. כולכם צורכים את מה שהוא מייצר והמבין יבין ) אני שייך לרוב הדומם. אותו רוב שמזועזע שהמצעד הזנותי הזה ( כן. זנותי. להסתובב חצי ערום או ערום לגמרי ולהתנשק עם כל מי שעובר לידך - זה זנותי ) מתרחש בעיר הבירה שלנו. איפה ההתחשבות במיעוט? אני שייך לרוב הדומם שחלקו מפחד להביע את דעתו בגלוי כי מיד יותקף על ידי כל אותם צבועים שמנסים לעשות רווח פוליטי מכל דבר על כך שהוא "חשוך" "פרימיטיבי" וכו. ממתי הסימן לקידמה זה הומוסקסואליזם? ולא שהחברה הזו תורמת משהוא לעם היושב בציון. אולי כאנשים פרטיים כל אחד בתחומו אבל כחברה? כלום. דנה אינטרנשיונל שמהווה מודל לחיקוי בקרב הטרנסקסואלים הוא דבר פטאטי ועלוב. חלול ונטול כל בינה שבראיון לרשת ה CNN הצהיר שהוא מעריץ את... לא פחות ולא יותר - אדולף היטלר! וואו. איזו קידמה. איזו פתיחות. בראיון אחר, לא מזמן, הוא הצהיר שהוא היה רוצה לפגוש את אברום בורג לאור הראיון המביש שהאחרון נתן לעיתון "הארץ" שבו אמר שהיהדות היא פצצת זמן מתקתקת כלשונו והמליץ לכולנו להשיג דרכון זר. מצא מין את מינו. זה מה שיש להם להציע? למה הם חושבים שבמצעדים חסרי בגדים ונוטפי פורנו ( ממש ) הם ישיגו משהו? האם בהפגנה של נשים עגונות לדוגמא כדאי להמליץ להן לצעוד ערומות אל מול קרית הממשלה בואכה הכנסת? בקיצור הומאים ולסביות יקרים, לא מעניין אותי מה אתם ואת מי אתם אוהבים. לא מזיז לי איפה אתם מבלים ועם מי אתם במיטה. צאו לי מהפריים, צאו לי מהחיים ותחזרו לגודל הטיבעי שלכם. מיעוט מבוטל שטוען להתחשבות אבל לא מתחשב במיעוטים של אחרים. יאללה נמאסתם.


----------



## עובדת בית חולים (22/6/07)

והינה הווידוי שלו מה הוא היה חושב בעבר: 
לפני שנתיים עוד הייתי רווק הולל. בפתיחת כל שיחה עם בחורה חדשה שפגשתי - הודעתי מראש שאין לי שום כוונה לפתח מערכת יחסים רצינית. הכי רחוק שאני מסתכל זה על הבוקר שאחרי. ואז פגשתי אותה. זה קרה במקרה. היא נפלה בירידה מהאוטובוס. עזרתי לה. היא היתה בהריון בדרך להיות אם חד הורית. נשארנו בקשר שהלך והעמיק אבל לא לכיוון הרומנטי. כשהיא ילדה - הלכתי איתה (כי האבא אי שם ברחבי ארה"ב אפילו לא יודע). עד שנפצעתי בפעילות מבצעית במילואים והייתי מחוסר הכרה כמה ימים. כשהתעוררתי הבנו שנינו שהאהבה לפעמים נמצאת כל כך קרוב שאנחנו לא רואים. ומאז אנחנו יחד. וכיף לנו. ואני מצידי לומד להתאים את עצמי לחיים זוגיים עם מחויבות של משפחה (ילדים וכו`) ולמען האמת - זה מה זה מתאים לי העסק הזה. (בנתיים נולדה לנו נסיכה משלנו והצטרפו אלינו עוד שתי בנות , 1.5 ו 6, של חברים טובים שלנו שמתו אחד אחרי השני, כל אחד מסיבותיו הוא, ואנחנו אימצנו את הבנות באופן רישמי).


----------



## מיין פייערל (22/6/07)

הניצחון של אילן פרנקו/tapuzforum/images/emo196.gif


----------



## עובדת בית חולים (22/6/07)

כל מילה נכונה!!! תאור אמיתי למצב הכואב!!!


----------



## מגדים (22/6/07)

אין לך מושג עד כמה שזה נכון הוא 
הצליח למרוח את הגאב``ד עד שבוע לפני המצעד. זה התוצאה אבל כולי תקוה שהצילומים וההסרטות יהיו לרועץ למשטרה...


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (22/6/07)

../images/Emo42.gif " הנה בא יום בוער כתנור " ../images/Emo42.gif  *הקדוש   ברוך   הוא   הבטיח   כבר   בתורה   שיהיה    יום    "   חם    יותר    מן    הרגיל    "*


----------



## קוקה קולה עם מלברו (22/6/07)

זה ההסבר לכל הילדים 
במכתב של "הנצחון של פרנקו" במילין האלה בדיוק אפשר להסביר לכל ילד על המצעד  בצורה שכל ילד חרדי יבין


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (22/6/07)

../images/Emo197.gif יהודי יקר ../images/Emo70.gif אני מבטיח לך הבטחה ../images/Emo70.gif  *בעוד   כמה   שנים   שיהיו   הרבה   מצעדי  גאוה   בירושלים   , זה   יתחיל  לקבל    "    לגיטימציה   אצל   האנשים   הפשוטים     "     ואז   כל   האנשים   הנורמלים    יתרגלו   אליהם   וברגע    שזה    יקרה     
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





     ............. אז   בית   המשפט   העליון    יחליט    שהם    יכולים   ללכת    "    ערומים    ברחוב    " בדיוק    כמו     בארופה     וגם     אמריקה      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 משרד   התיירות   מאוד   רוצה   להביא   לכאן     "     גויים    ערומים    "     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

אני מאד מקווה שזה לא יקרה 
ואני די אופטימי שהם ייעלמו כלעומת שבאו. הסטייה תיעלם מן הארץ.


----------



## פרנץ ונילה 222 (22/6/07)

איצי אתה צודק מאד, מדהים. 
כל מילה שלך במקום וחבל סתם להוסיף..... אבל במילה אחת אין דמוקרטיה כאן הכל מנוהל בידי העשירון העליון!


----------



## יונדאי גטס (22/6/07)

המודיע צדק. עכ"פ על פי תפיסת עולמה 
של המטומטמת ממרצ צביה גרינפלד המכנה עצמה חרדית.. היא טוענת שלדעתה הרעש סביב המצעד כן לא וכו´ סיפק לכל הילדים והילדות החרדים את המושג הזה. וכאשר הם יגדלו וגם להם יהיה (סטיות של תאוות מצרים) הם ידעו שהם לא היחידים בעולם (לך תסביר לה שיש הרבה משוגעים ויש גם מלא אבל פשוט מלא מקום בגהינום) והם לא מוזרים ויהיה להם למי לפנות. לא כמוה שלא היה לה כשהיא גילתה שהיא נמשכת לבנות. אז מה אתם אומרים מי צדק? המודיע או יתד? אני כשלעצמי טוען שברעיון המודיע צודק אבל לא כאן. כי זה חילול ה´ ועל זה חייבים למחות! בלי חשבונות.


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

אני חושב שכולם צודקים, 
כי זה מחלוקת לשם שמים.


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

הבלוג דבש נגד צועדי מצעד הסטייה /קריאה וקישור  * לפני שאדביק את הטקסט רק אזהיר את אלו שלא מעוניינים לקרוא אנא צאו מהודעה זו, הההודעה מכילה כמה מילים "לא יפות" ויותר מידי "פתוחות" אבל חובה להביא את זה לידיעת הסוטים, ולשים להם את זה מול העיניים. כי זו האמת. והם מתחמקים ממנה. הם מלעיטים שנאה נגד ציבור שלם, כשאת עצמם הם עדיין לא בדקו. אז שוב, לגולשים המקפידים אנא אל תקראו בלוג זה. תודה* ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- "משהו שאתם לא תאהבו לקרוא" אני מניח שאת מה שאני אכתוב פה, לא כולכם תאהבו אז אתם רשאים לדלג הלאה או לחילופין לקרוא ולזכור שבמדינה דמוקרטית - זכותי להביע את דעתי גם אם היא לא מתאימה למישהו. מחר ( ביום חמישי ) או ביום שישי, אני לא זוכר בדיוק. אמור להתקיים מצעד תמוהה תחת הכותרת - "מצעד הגאווה". אני קורא לו תמוהה כי זה נראה לי קצת מוזר שמישהו עורך מצעד רק בכדי להצהיר על נטיותיו המיניות. אתה אוהב גברים? את חושקת בנשים? סבבה. אבל למה כל העולם צריך לדעת מיזה? אני לא רואה את קהילת הבדס"מ יוצאת במצעדים המוניים לבושים בבגדי עור שחורים וחמושים באזיקים, שוטים או מה שלא יהיה. ואיך ממצעד אחד פתאום זה נהיה כמה מצעדים בערים שונות? למה זה מעניין אותי שהם הומואים? מדובר בקבוצה קטנה שעושה רושם שמחפשת פרובוקציות יותר מאשר שיוויון זכויות. הפגנה בעד שיוויון זכויות זה יופי אבל למה להפוך את זה למצעד קלוקל, פרובוקטיבי, מוחצן שחלקו כולל גם אלמנטים פורנוגרפיים שלא הייתי מרשה לילדי לראות לפני גיל 18? אותה קבוצה צעקנית, עושה רעש הרבה מעבר לגודל הטיבעי שלה ותוקפת בחריפות כל מי שיוצא נגדה. ( זוכרים את מקרה מאיר אריאל? שאמר עליהם מה שאמר? זכותו. זו מדינה דמוקרטית. רק שהתגובה שלהם היתה לא דמוקרטית בעליל וגבלה באלימות ) . כולם מפחדים להביע את דעתם וממהרים להצטייד להם בהומו מחמד על מנת שיוכלו לומר ש"כמה מחברי הטובים הם הומואים אז אי אפשר לחשוד בי שאני נגדם". ה"יציאה מהארון" הפכה לפריצת הדלת בבעיטה ודריסה גסה הישר אל תוך הסלון שלנו. למה אותם ידוענים שהתוודו שהם הומואים היו חייבים לעשות את זה קבל עם ועידה בתוכניות טלביזיה מרובות רייטינג? מה זה מעניין אותי? למה זה נהיה כזה אישיו? החלטת לא להסתיר את זה? זה עסק שלך עם משפחתיך חבריך ושאר הקרובים אליך . אותי זה לא מעניין. הגדיל לעשות במאי הומו שרואיין בעיתון לפני מספר שנים ותקף בחריפות איש תרבות אחר שלא מצהיר על נטיותיו בפומבי למרות כל השמועות בנידון. למה הוא צריך הצהיר בפומבי? שיארח במיטתו את מי שהוא רוצה. זה לא קשור כהוא זה לתרבות שהוא מייצר ( והוא מייצר דברים טובים. תאמינו לי. כולכם צורכים את מה שהוא מייצר והמבין יבין ) אני שייך לרוב הדומם. אותו רוב שמזועזע שהמצעד הזנותי הזה ( כן. זנותי. להסתובב חצי ערום או ערום לגמרי ולהתנשק עם כל מי שעובר לידך - זה זנותי ) מתרחש בעיר הבירה שלנו. איפה ההתחשבות במיעוט? אני שייך לרוב הדומם שחלקו מפחד להביע את דעתו בגלוי כי מיד יותקף על ידי כל אותם צבועים שמנסים לעשות רווח פוליטי מכל דבר על כך שהוא "חשוך" "פרימיטיבי" וכו. ממתי הסימן לקידמה זה הומוסקסואליזם? ולא שהחברה הזו תורמת משהוא לעם היושב בציון. אולי כאנשים פרטיים כל אחד בתחומו אבל כחברה? כלום. דנה אינטרנשיונל שמהווה מודל לחיקוי בקרב הטרנסקסואלים הוא דבר פטאטי ועלוב. חלול ונטול כל בינה שבראיון לרשת ה CNN הצהיר שהוא מעריץ את... לא פחות ולא יותר - אדולף היטלר! וואו. איזו קידמה. איזו פתיחות. בראיון אחר, לא מזמן, הוא הצהיר שהוא היה רוצה לפגוש את אברום בורג לאור הראיון המביש שהאחרון נתן לעיתון "הארץ" שבו אמר שהיהדות היא פצצת זמן מתקתקת כלשונו והמליץ לכולנו להשיג דרכון זר. מצא מין את מינו. זה מה שיש להם להציע? למה הם חושבים שבמצעדים חסרי בגדים ונוטפי פורנו ( ממש ) הם ישיגו משהו? האם בהפגנה של נשים עגונות לדוגמא כדאי להמליץ להן לצעוד ערומות אל מול קרית הממשלה בואכה הכנסת? בקיצור הומאים ולסביות יקרים, לא מעניין אותי מה אתם ואת מי אתם אוהבים. לא מזיז לי איפה אתם מבלים ועם מי אתם במיטה. צאו לי מהפריים, צאו לי מהחיים ותחזרו לגודל הטיבעי שלכם. מיעוט מבוטל שטוען להתחשבות אבל לא מתחשב במיעוטים של אחרים. יאללה נמאסתם. http://www.tapuz.co.il/blog/ViewEntry.asp?EntryId=1017742


----------



## איצי נ (22/6/07)

כל מילה זהב!


----------



## יוסי מאש (22/6/07)

אולי בא מוריד את הנושא הדבילי 
הזה מסדר היום. הם לא שווים את היחס הזה. חולי נפש, גדולי הפסיכיאטרים בעולם הודו שזה בעיה נפשית, בדיוק כמו שפיגור בא מתאים מתים במח ככה גם אצלם יש תאי מח מתים, או לחילופין תאים ערים מידי לא משנה מה, אבל זו איזושהי בעיה מוחית. וכשם שלא מעלה לכאן דיונים על ילדים ומבוגרים תיסמונת דאון כך באו נניח לחולים האלו ונתפלל לרפואה שלימה עבורם.


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

אמן, מהפה שלך להקב"ה 
שישלח להם רפואה שלימה מהירה רואת הנפש ורפואת הגוף.


----------



## פרנץ ונילה 222 (22/6/07)

זה נכון מאד, אבל למה באמת לא יוצאים 
נגדם? איפה כל הכיפות הסרוגות? איפה חברי כנסת? איפה כל השלטון שהוא נגד? ממש מקומם כי לחילונים אולי יותר נכון להגיד השמאלנים מותר הכל! אצלנו זה כפיה......


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

אם יצאו חברי הכנסת 
מיד יתקילו אותם הסוטים בשאלות ויסיתו נגדם כשם שהם מסיתים נגד החרדים (ובכלל נגד היהודים). אין בשלטון מישהו נגד - סוטים גם שם יש.


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

סקר: מי הפסיד במערכה על מצעד הגאווה 
האם אנחנו הפסדנו? האם הצועדים הפסידו? האם הרבנים הפסידו? או האם כל הציבור הפסיד, בעסקים ובפקקים ומה לא?


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

הציבור החרדי הפסיד בגדול 
כי בסופו של דבר היה מצעד,


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

וגם שהנוער החרדי נחשף לטינופת של 
מצעד התועבה, שהנזק יותר גדול מכל הרווח שהרווחנו כביכול...


----------



## יוסי מאש (22/6/07)

מאיפה אתה באת לנו פתאום?? 
יש שישרור שלם בנושא..


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

איפה השרשור? יש שרשור מי הרוויח אבל 
לא מי הפסיד, ואני מדגיש את הכיוון השני.


----------



## יוסי מאש (22/6/07)

שיהיה.. 
כולנו הפסדנו. הכוונה לעם ישראל.


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

הצועדים החוטאים הפסידו 
כי ביטלו להם את ההפנינג בסוף התהלוכה


----------



## צופית1האחת (22/6/07)

הם לא הפסידו בגלל 
שהם בסוף צעדו לא משנה כל התוספות בצד הרי היה הויכוח אם הם יצעדו או לא ובסוף הם ניצחו


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

אבל את ההפנינג הם כן הפסידו 
אז זה השאיר להם טעם מר בפה


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

כי תלו את הדגלים שלהם ברגע האחרון 
והורידו אותם ברגע הראשון.


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

המשטרה הפסידה בגדול 
כי הם הביאו אלפי שוטרים לעשות סדר, וזה עלה להם מיליונים של שקלים.


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

וכן כי הרסו להם ניידות 
וגם התקלקלו להם המכתזיות


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

כי הם לא נתנו לשוטרים לנוח 
והם גם לא ישנו בכל הלילות, והלכו להם כל התוכניות


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

עירית ירושלים הפסידה בגדול 
ששרפו לה הרבה מאוד פחים בשווי מאוד יקר


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

כי עשו לה הרבה נזקים נוספים 
כגון שהפכו את הרכב של המהנדס, והשחיתו להם הרבה דברים נוספים בעיר


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

הקנאים הפסידו בגדול 
בדעת הקהל, כי הציבור סולד מהאלימות שלהם, וגם, כי הם לא הצליחו במערכה


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

וגם כי הם צריכים לשלם הרבה כסף 
לעורכי דין, כדי לטפל בכל העצורים, בשחרורים, ובמשפטים.


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

התושבים הפסידו בגדול 
את הבריאות שלהם, כי נכנס להם הרבה עשן,


----------



## asaphxiix (22/6/07)

אז מי ניצח, בעצם?


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

לזה יש סקר אחר 
אני מתייחס רק להפסדים כרגע


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

והם גם הפסידו מהמכתזית 
שהרסה להם חלונות, והציפה את הדירות במים, עם נזקים אדירים


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

כי הם לא יכלו לישון בלילה 
עקב כל הבלאגנים והצעקות, וגם עקב הסקרנות, כמובן


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

והשוטרים גם כן פרצו להם לבתים 
והיכו אותם במכות


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

וגם כי לא היה להם תחבורה בכל האיזור 
ואז הם פשוט נתקעו בתוך הבלאגן


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

מפעל הפיס הפסיד בגדול 
כי שרפו כליל את הדוכן של מפעל הפיס במאה שערים


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

וזה פגע מאוד במפעל הפיס 
כי במאה שערים מהמרים בגדול, מכל הבחינות


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

הרבנים הפסידו בגדול 
כיוון שהציבור שהיגיע לעצרות מחאה היה דליל מאוד, והרבנים מאבדים את המילה שלהם בציבור.


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

וכן מפני שהיו הרבה מאוד ויכוחים בין 
הרבנים, אם לעשות מחאה או לא לעשות מחאות


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

אגד הפסידה בגדול 
כי הציבור לא נסע איתם, רק נסעו עם מוניות, או שפשוט לא נסעו.


----------



## צופית1האחת (22/6/07)

אז ממך יוצא שכולם הפסידו כל הצדדים


----------



## asaphxiix (22/6/07)

אני חושב שהיא קצת צודקת 
ככה זה כשמנהלים מלחמות. אף אחד לא מנצח באמת.


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

נכון מאוד, במלחמה כולם מפסידים 
כי לכל אחד יש נזקים, והפסדים.


----------



## דן הנרקומן (22/6/07)

זה לא השאלה מי הפסיד השאלה מי הרויח 
הרבנים הרויחו שהמצעד היה בצמצום. החרדים הרויחו שבמקום 5000 צועדים היה רק 750 (זה מידע מאחד מהבכירים במשטרה) הקהילה ההומולסבית הרויחה שהיה מצעד ומי שלדעתי באמת הפסיד זה העיר ירושלים שנטמאה ותנוקות של בית רבן שקבלו מושגים


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

זה שהמצעד היה מצומצם לא היה בגלל 
הרבנים בכלל, אלא רק בגלל עיצומי הכבאים בלבד.


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

זה לא היה בגלל הכבאים 
זה בגלל שהם מעטים, הם כמה בודדים, כמה חולים בודדים, הם עושים רושם של קהילה עצומה, אבל הם סה"כ קבוצה קטנה ועלובה שצריכה טיפול נפשי בדחיפות כדי למנוע את התפשטות המחלה.


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

הבג``צ לא אישר להם את ההפנינג רק 
בגלל זה שאין כבאים ולא משום דבר אחר, וסתם שתדע, שאנחנו הפסדנו פה בגדול כי אנחנו עשינו לקבוצה הקטנה הזו יחסי ציבור שאף אחד אחר לא היה מצליח לעשות את זה אפילו בתשלום מלא.


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

אם זה אני מסכים. 
במקום לשבת בבית ושהסוטים יצעדו בלי סיקור תקשורתי הגדילו להם את הפרסומת אפילו בלי 1.90.


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

היו 2000 סוטים.


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

מה זה משנה כמה הם היו 
הם היו משלמים לנו כדי שנעשה להם עוד פעם את היחצנו``ת שעשינו לקומץ האנשים הקטן הזה.


----------



## דן הנרקומן (22/6/07)

השאלה פה מי הרויח 
הציבור החרדי הרויח שהיה במצעד רק 750 צועדים והצועדים הרויחו שהיה משהו הרבנים הרויחו שזה היה על שטח של 200 מטרים


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

במלחמה כזו יש רק מפסידים. 
תעריך את הנזקים של כל צד, ותראה שזה נכון.


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

עוד בלוג והפעם אותו תפוז דאגו לשים בעמוד ראשי 
החלטתי לא ללכת. הרגשתי שזה מוקדם מדי בשבילי. רק לפני כמה חודשים סיפרתי למשפחה.. עוד לא כולם יודעים... רציתי לחכות עוד שנה. בצהריים ישבתי לי בחדרי והחלון היה פתוח. מהרוח שנשבה אפשר היה לחוש את המתח באוויר. הרחובות התרוקנו מרכבים, והשוטרים נפרסו לאורכם. הרגשתי שיש תכונה באוויר, שקונפליקט מרחף על העיר. ידעתי שאני חלק מאותו קונפליקט ואינני יכול לשבת בבית ולהתעלם. החלטתי ללכת ולצפות מרחוק בצועדים. ירדתי לרחוב, באוויר היתה תחושה מעורבת של חג ושל פחד. ככל שהתקרבתי לאיזור גן העצמאות, כמות השוטרים הלכה וגדלה. מרחוק ראיתי כבר את הבלונים הצבעוניים ושמעתי את הרחש של האלפים שעומדים וממתינים לתחילת התהלוכה. עצור! עצר אותי שוטר. "לאיפה אתה הולך?". נבהלתי. "אני הולך למצעד" עניתי בשקט. התקרב שוטר נוסף ושניהם הביטו על הכיפה שלי. "אתה מה?" המחשבות במוחי רצו. עזוב אותך, תלך הביתה, הרי במילא אתה לא מתכוון לצעוד. מה פתאום שאלך? גם את הזכות להביט מונעים ממני? "אני הולך למצעד!" עניתי בביטחון. המפקד של השוטרים התקרב אליי והביט גם הוא בכיפה שעל ראשי. "אתה לא הולך לשום מקום, תעמוד בצד בבקשה!" לא ידעתי אם לצחוק או לבכות. "אבל אני רוצה לצעוד" נפלטו לי מהפה המילים. המפקד חייך חיוך מזלזל. "אני החלטתי שאתה לא יכול להיכנס לשטח הזה." בצד עמדו חרדים וצעקו צעקות לא ברורות על שואה ותועבה. "זה בגלל שיש לך כיפה" אמר לי אחד האנשים שעמדו לצידי. "הרי אין הומואים שהם דתיים, אז הם מפחדים שבאת כדי לחבל במצעד". הבטתי בו חצי מחוייך חצי מבועת. "תוריד את הכיפה" הוא זרק לי. " מה הבעיה? תוריד את הכיפה ותיכנס." ירושלים 2007, על מנת להיכנס לרחוב דוד המלך, כדי להשתתף בהפגנה של מיעוט שמטרתה להגן על הדמוקרטיה בארץ, אני צריך להוריד את סימן ההיכר שלי כאדם דתי?? באותו רגע גמלה בליבי ההחלטה. שאני אצעד את המסלול הזה מתחילתו ועד סופו, ויהי מה! התקשרתי לחבר שהיה קשור למארגנים וביקשתי שיבוא להכניס אותי. "חשבתי שאמרת שאתה עוד לא מוכן" הוא אמר לי בפלאפון. "זה עבר לי" עניתי. הוא הגיע. "הוא איתי." אמר לשוטרים ומשך אותי פנימה. הרגשתי את העיניים של השוטרים ההמומים נדבקים לי על הגב עד לסוף המסלול. אני בפנים. בין אלפי אנשים מחייכים. אוהבים. מקבלים. מין בועה כזאת של עולם אחר. טוב יותר. שלם יותר. מכיל יותר. יהודי יותר. כל המתח שהיה לי התפוגג. הרגשתי בבית. צעדתי לאיטי עם חיוך. צלצול. אמא. לענות או לא לענות? אם אענה היא תבין שאני במצעד ותדאג שמא שידקרו אותי. לא עניתי. המשכתי לצעוד ליד זוגות חד מיניים עם ילדים. ליד סטרייטים שבאו לתמוך. ליד הומואים ולסביות דתיים נוספים. כל ישראל חברים. נגמר. המצעד נגמר לי מהר מידי. קצת מידי. לא ממוצה. רציתי עוד. חשתי שמחתי גדולה שבסוף צעדתי. תראו מה זה, אדם יוצא מביתו ולא יודע לאן רגליו יוליכוהו. ברוך ה`, שנה הבאה שוב. יצאתי מתחום המצעד ונסעתי לת"א. "אמא, תשמעי קטע,שוטרים עצרו אותי." היא לא צחקה.      אם הוא דתי - אני צנצנת. הוא כופר בתורה בקב"ה ובמשה עבדו. http://hydepark.hevre.co.il/topic.asp?topic_id=1098913


----------



## יוסי מאש (22/6/07)

לא הבנתי? את השורות האחרונות.. 
``אם הוא דתי אני צנצנת`` הוא כותב או אתה?


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

אני כתבתי 
אחרי שהעתקתי את הבלוג. הוא לא דתי, ואין לי מושג מי עומד מאחורי הבלוג הזה מה שבטוח הוא עושה הרבה יח"צ לטימטום ולבורות. בעיקר לטימטום, נחלתו האישית.


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

אגב, 
איך הומו "דתי" מכובד כזה כותב בלשון כה ספרותית? נשמע שהאדם הזה סופר יותר מהומו.


----------



## יוסי מאש (22/6/07)

לא בהכרח.... 
אבל עצם היותו הומו.. הוא כבר לא דתי היות והוא חוטא במודע (מזיד) אין לו גם תקנה. אז דתי הוא היה! והכיפה זה סתם סמל בדיוק כמו כובע שמש..


----------



## toxic2004 (22/6/07)

אכן


----------



## יוסי מאש (21/6/07)

שב ואל תעשה עדיף. 
ושתזכה לגדלם לתורה ומעשים טובים.


----------



## toxic2004 (21/6/07)

../images/Emo45.gif מסכים בהחלט 
אני בטוח במאה אחוזים שההפגנות רק משרתות את הסוטים. הם מחכים לבלאגן, הם לא רוצים לצעוד, הם רוצים את האלימות, הם רוצים את השסע בעם את המחלוקת. ואת זה מספקים להם המפגינים בשפע. לכן, לדעתי, עדיף לשבת בבית ולקרוא תהילים וזה יציל את המצב הרבה יותר מאשר לזרוק אבנים על השוטרים ולשפוך שמן בכבישים.


----------



## יוסי מאש (21/6/07)

אז יאלה.... 
בא נפתח עמדתה, נקרא לה ``איחוד דעות`` (ע``ר) חח


----------



## toxic2004 (21/6/07)

האמת היא שלא צריך עמותה 
צריך רק לעורר את השכל בראשם של אלו שהוא אינו פעיל.


----------



## פרנץ ונילה 222 (21/6/07)

אולי נכון זה לא מקום לילדים 
אבל חייבים איך שהוא לצאת נגד המצעד אז אנשים מבוגרים צריכים לצאת או יש דרך אחרת לפעול?


----------



## רוני512 (21/6/07)

כל מי שהפגין אתמול בלילה 
והפריע לישון לכל השכונה, ועכשיו כמובן אתם ישנים, מה יצא לכם מזה? רק הפרעתם לישון.


----------



## קוקה קולה עם מלברו (21/6/07)

אבל קיים מצות מחאה שיצא מפה קדשו 
של מרן כ"ק הגאב"ד שליט"א הגאון רבי יצחק טוביה וייס שליט"א ושל הגאון הגדול הראב"ד שליט"א הגאון רבי משה שטרנבוך שליט"א "התוארים" של קול החרדי...


----------



## מיין פייערל (21/6/07)

י-ם: המשטרה הכינה מאות מקומות לינה 
במשטרת /tapuzforum/images/emo196.gifירושלים הכינו מאות מקומות לינה למפגינים שינסו להפר את הסדר. המפגינים יהנו מתנאי בית המעצר במגרש הרוסים בירושלים הנודע ברמת השירותים הגבוהה הניתנים במקום ובאדיבות המוכרת של דיילי המתקן. [קובי רוזן]


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (21/6/07)

שמעתי ש-השירותים שמה זה כמו בית מלון 5 כוכבים  *יש    שמה    שירותים     של     הצבא     הבריטי      מלפני     70      שנה*


----------



## ילקוט10 (21/6/07)

שרשור:תמונות הפגנות ראשי. 
כאן תכניסו תמונות ורק תמונות. מההפגנות שהיו ושיהיה! ‏תודה ותהנו!


----------



## ילקוט10 (21/6/07)

תמונה


----------



## מיין פייערל (21/6/07)

ירושלים בוערת: כמחאה נגד המצעד


----------



## מיין פייערל (21/6/07)

עוד תמונה היישר מהשטח 
צילום 6330 NOKIA


----------



## מיין פייערל (21/6/07)

פחים בוערים בשכונת גאולה 
צילום 6330 NOKIA


----------



## מיין פייערל (21/6/07)

עוד תמונה מהאש באיזור גאולה 
צילום 6330 NOKIA


----------



## קומנדו ברסלב (21/6/07)

תמונה


----------



## ילקוט10 (22/6/07)

תודה על התמונות ששלחתם תשלחו עוד.


----------



## קרימיקה (21/6/07)

שריפה ברמת בית שמש נגד המאבק 
נגד מצעד התועבה


----------



## פרנץ ונילה 222 (21/6/07)

טפשים 
מה זה יעזור שזה בבית שמש? צריכיים לבוא לעשות את זה בירושלים.


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (21/6/07)

בשעה 3.00 הפגנה בשרי ישראל בירושלים


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (21/6/07)

הבג``ץ אמור להחליט אם יהיה מצעד 
כיוון שלא הוחלט מאיפה יהיו כבאיות לאבטחת המצעד.


----------



## ילקוט10 (21/6/07)

יש הפגנות עכשיו בבני ברק? 
מה הולך בקוקה קולה? שמעתי יש שם הפגנה.


----------



## toxic2004 (21/6/07)

המשטרה מתעקשת לערוך את המצעד: 
המשטרה לבג"ץ: כן למצעד, לא להפנינג אפשר לאבטח את המצעד, אך ההפנינג הוא באחריות עיריית ירושלים - כך טוענת המשטרה בתשובתה לבג"ץ, אותה הגישה אחר הצהריים. המדינה הגישה את התשובה בעקבות שתי עתירות שהוגשו נגדה ונגד המשטרה. האחת, של פעילי ימין קיצוני, שדרשה לבטל את המצעד בירושלים בשל היעדרן של כבאיות. השנייה, של אנשי הבית הפתוח המארגן את מצעד הגאווה, שדרשה כי המשטרה תביא כבאיות משלה כדי לאבטח את המצעד. בתשובת המדינה לבג"ץ טוענת המשטרה כי היא יכולה להשתמש במכונות להתזת מים (מכת"זיות) על הציר שבו הצועדים צפויים לצעוד, ברחוב דוד המלך. עם זאת טוענים במשטרה כי לגבי העצרת בגן הפעמון הנושא הזה באחריות עיריית ירושלים. בתוך כך, פנה הבית הפתוח לוועדת החריגים של הסתדרות הפקידים בבקשה להורות לכבאים לעבוד במהלך המצעד, ולאפשר את צאתו לדרך. תפקידה של ועדת החריגים לדון במקרים מיוחדים שבהם הנסיבות מצדיקות סטייה מהשביתה. ועדת החריגים החליטה כי במקום מצעד הגאווה לא תוצב כבאית, עם זאת הודיעה כי תתגבר את תחנות הכיבוי בגבעת מרדכי ובגבעת המטוס בירושלים, הסמוכים למקום המצעד. כמו כן הוחלט שלכל אירוע ייצאו הכבאים באופן מיידי. לפני שישה ימים הפסיקו כ-1,500 כבאים את אבטחת האירועים ואת הנפקת הרשיונות לעסקים בכל רחבי הארץ, במסגרת העיצומים בהם הם נוקטים בגיבוי ההסתדרות. במסגרת עיצומים אלו הודיעו כי לא ינפיקו רישיון עסק ל"מצעד הגאווה" ואף לא יאבטחו את האירוע. על-פי החוק, רישיון העסק והאבטחה הם תנאי הכרחי לקיומו של האירוע. יו"ר הארגון הארצי של שירותי הכבאות, יואב גדסי, אמר אתמול: "אנחנו מאוד רוצים שהאירוע יתקיים אולם עד עתה, במשך שישה ימים, לא חל שום שינוי בהתייחסות אלינו". חבר מועצת עיריית ירושלים, סער נתנאל, ממנהיגי הקהילה הומו-לסבית, הביע ביטחון כי המצעד ייערך בעיר - אם לא היום, אז במועד מוקדם ככל שניתן: "אני בטוח שמשטרת ישראל תמצא פיתרון לבעיית הכבאיות. זהו אינטרס ראשון במעלה של המשטרה שהמצעד יתקיים ויסתיים היום. אם לא כך יקרה, הרי שמצעד הגאווה יתקיים במועד הקרוב ביותר האפשרי. בעיית כיבוי האש לא תמנע ממצעד הגאווה והסובלנות להתקיים בירושלים". בינתיים, גם ללא הכבאים, החלה ההיערכות לקראת המצעד כבר בשעות הבוקר. 45 אמבולנסים, 11 ניידות טיפול נמרץ, 200 חובשים, 13 אופנועים, שלושה טרקטורונים ותחנת ארוע רב-נפגעים - זוהי פריסת כוחות מד"א ירושלים לקראת הערב. ממד"א נמסר כי ציבור הנהגים בבירה מתבקש להקנות תשומת לב מיוחדת במהלך הנסיעה בצירים, ולפנות אותם במקרה שאמבולנסים כ-7,000 שוטרים ואנשי מג"ב, בפיקודו של מפקד מחוז ירושלים ניצב אילן פרנקו, יאבטחו את מצעד הגאווה. הכוחות יחולקו לתת-מפקדות, שעל כל אחת מהן יפקד מפקד מרחב. חדר פיקוד יוקם במלון "ענבל" בעיר, אליו יוזרמו הדיווחים במשך כל היום. המצעד אמור לצאת בשעה 17:00 מצומת הרחובות דוד המלך ומשה הס. הצועדים ילכו לאורך רחוב דוד המלך עד לגן הפעמון, שם תיערך עצרת, שאמורה להסתיים ב-20:00.


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (21/6/07)

בינתים מה שנראה שיהיה מצעד אך ללא 
ההפנינג בסוף הצעדה


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (21/6/07)

כרגע יש הפגנות במקומות אלו: 
בבית שמש ברח` נהר הירדן, בי-ם, בכיכר השבת, שבטי ישראל, שרי ישראל, והר נוף.


----------



## יונדאי גטס (21/6/07)

המדינה אמרה שהיא יכולה להשתמש 
במכוניות שמשפריצות מים במקום כבאיות. השאלה למה שנה שעברה היה שביתה ובגלל זה לא היה משחקי כדורגל עם קהל? כנראה שזה יותר חשוב להם המצעד אפילו יותר מכדורגל.


----------



## הפרסר (21/6/07)

תגידו יהיה דם? 
יהיה פצועים מכות ודם פשוט שאני רוצה לדעת אם שווה לבוא למצעד או להישאר במזגן


----------



## יוסי מאש (21/6/07)

תעשה טובה. 
לי, לך, לנו, להם, לכוווווווווולם, תשאר במזגן.


----------



## פרנץ ונילה 222 (21/6/07)

נכון, 
אם אתה בא בשביל זה אז באמת תשאר בבית.


----------



## ילקוט10 (21/6/07)

יש לך צד ללכת למצעד? אז תלך! בושה!!


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (21/6/07)

נערות שהפגינו בשרי ישראל הוכו ע``י 
שוטרים


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (21/6/07)

נעצר מפגין עם מטען קטן ברח` יפו י-ם 
מדובר בבחור צעיר משכונת מאה שערים


----------



## צופית1האחת (21/6/07)

מה קורה עם המצעד אם יתקים מתי ו 
עידכון יותר פרטי בבקשה ואיפה אפשר לראות -לצפות?


----------



## אiסנת FBI (21/6/07)

מה יצא עם ההפגנה בשערי העיר? 
אם בכלל התקים בסוף. אמרו שהרב שטרנבוך יגיע לשם. ומה קורה עם המצעד? איפה הענינים אוחזים ??


----------



## פרנץ ונילה 222 (21/6/07)

חברי`ה 
תביאו דיווחים מהשטח הבוער ......


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (21/6/07)

../images/Emo34.gif עוד רבע שעה ../images/Emo34.gif


----------



## העולם החרדי (21/6/07)

י-ם: על כביש בר אילן נשפך כמויות גדולות שמן 
ירושלים: על כביש בר אילן נשפך כמויות גדולות של שמן והכביש נחסם כמו כן כל האיזורים מסביב לשכונת מאה שערים חסומים לתנועה עקב פחי אשפה בוערים. (קובי רוזן)


----------



## ילקוט10 (21/6/07)

המצעד מתקיים ואנחנו שותקים???


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (21/6/07)

המצעד התחיל וההפינג בוטל 
ההפגנות בעיצומן בכל חלקי העיר


----------



## ילקוט10 (21/6/07)

חדשות ynet : המצעד הסתיים. 
בושה!!!


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (21/6/07)

../images/Emo34.gif שנה הבאה יהיה עוד פעם ../images/Emo34.gif  *הם   רוצים   לעשות   שנה    הבאה   "   מצעד    גאוה   "    הרבה   יותר   גדול   עם     "    גויים    "    שהם    יביאו     מחוץ    לארץ       .*


----------



## הפרסר (21/6/07)

נכשלתם!!! 
לא עשו כלום המצעד קרה אם באמת רוצים היה אפשר לפוצץ להם תצורה


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (21/6/07)

../images/Emo23.gif חרדים אני אוהב אותכם ../images/Emo140.gif  *חבל    שלא    הצלחתם    לעשות    פיגוע      
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## מיין פייערל (21/6/07)

דווקא ניסו 
ב"ה שלא הצליחו


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

עשרים אנשים נעצרו במהלך ההפגנות 
נגד המצעד.


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (22/6/07)

מישהו יודע אם יש עוד הפגנות? או 
או שכבר נגמר הכל?


----------



## toxic2004 (21/6/07)

זה למי שעדין לא ראה


----------



## פרנץ ונילה 222 (21/6/07)

אוף 
למה אני לא יכולה לראות את זה? כתוב לי שזה לא תומך אבל יש לי דור 3 אז למה?


----------



## toxic2004 (21/6/07)

איזה מכשיר? 
http://www.1800550.net/video/arab_get_shut.html


----------



## פרנץ ונילה 222 (21/6/07)

יש לי דור 3 LG. זה לא נתמך?


----------



## toxic2004 (21/6/07)

הדפדפן שלך קורא קבצי HTML.? 
ניסית את הלינק הישיר?


----------



## פרנץ ונילה 222 (21/6/07)

חחחח אתה מדבר סינית 
תסביר לי מה זה הקובץ הזה? מה זה לינק ישיר? אני מצליחה להכנס לאתר אבל לא מצליחה הרבה דברים שם.


----------



## מיין פייערל (21/6/07)

אתה מוזמן 
לארגן משהו יותר עדכני, לטובת אלפי הגולשים


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (20/6/07)

בית המשפט העליון לא יעזור לשום דתיים ../images/Emo70.gif  *בית  המשפט   העליון   לא    יעזור   לכם   גם   אם  תגישו   1000   תביעות     . כי    השופטים    של     בג"צ    הם    משוחדים     בכסף       .*


----------



## dafosh (20/6/07)

יש לי שאלה.. 
למה רק בהפגנה שהחרידים מוחאים השוטרים באים לדכא אותם,אך בהפגנות אחרות לא רק שהשוטרים לא מדכאים אלא הם שומרים עליהם, מפני פיגועים שלא יפגעו וכו`,במדינה מותר למחאות נגד דבר שהוא נגד האידיאולוגיה שלך אז למה פה הם באים ותחילים להשתולל ולהרביץ ללא סיבה? הרי מותר להפגין(אם זה לא מסכן את ביטחות המדינה או התושבים)


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (20/6/07)

../images/Emo196.gif השוטרים שומרים על הערבים ../images/Emo198.gif  *שיש    הפגנה    באום    אל    פאחם     של       200,000      מפגינים     נגד     ישראל     ושיש    איזה     "     שייח'     מוסלמי     "     שהוא     צועק       :     "     מוות     ליהודים     " אז     יש      גם        200       שוטרים      שהם       שומרים       עליהם       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
































*


----------



## ילקוט10 (19/6/07)

מה השאלה?!? בטח רוצים תמונות.


----------



## יוסי מאש (19/6/07)

איפה זה? איפה שברסלב?


----------



## פרנץ ונילה 222 (19/6/07)

אפשר להכנס לאתר הזה גם דרך הסלולרי?


----------



## יוסי מאש (19/6/07)

אני מסלולארי 
אז כנראה שאפשר


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (19/6/07)

כמובן, אפשר גם ממחשב?


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (19/6/07)

כמובן, אפשר גם ממחשב?


----------



## יוסי מאש (19/6/07)

מלווין?


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (19/6/07)

וגם מ,,1800550 
אני צודק?


----------



## toxic2004 (19/6/07)

סה"כ באיזור ה20


----------



## קרימיקה (19/6/07)

בי``ם יש שני ילדים בעצורים


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (19/6/07)

התחילה מילחמה במחסום ארז  *במחסום    ארז    על    יד     עזה     מיתנהל    קרב    יריות    בין     צה"ל     לבין     החמאס       .*


----------



## גשר המיתרים (19/6/07)

יש עצורים גם בב``ב. 
עשרות יסמניקים מפתרלים לאורך הרחובות.


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (19/6/07)

בב"ב נהג אוטובוס דיווח כי נזרקו לעברו אבנים 
נהג אוטובוס דיוח למשטרה כי ברח' רבי עקיבא פינת השומר מס' צעירים זרקו אבנים לעבר השמשה הקידמית של האוטובוס וכתוצאה מכך השמשה נופצה,כוח משטרה מצמצם למקום.    קמונת החדשות "מוקד הצלה ארצי"              http://www.tapuz.co.il/Communa/userCommuna.asp?Communaid=23742                                                                                                                                                          עידכונים ראשוניים ברשת.


----------



## ננח נחמ נחמן מאומן (19/6/07)

זה הודעה שנשמעת לא מהציבור שלנו 
ודי לחכימה ברמיזה


----------



## קומנדו ברסלב (19/6/07)

אלו רכבים שראיתי מסתובבים ועוצרים


----------



## נוקיה original (19/6/07)

לא יכול להיות מאזדה 626 שמסתיים ב16


----------



## נוקיה original (19/6/07)

סורי התכוונתי ל14 
תחילת מודל 2006 מסתיימת ב14 ומאזדה 626 הופסקה לייצור ב2002


----------



## סוס5655 (19/6/07)

ישך עוד קודים כאלו? 
זה נשמע די מעניין


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (19/6/07)

פרקליטות המדינה הביעה מחאה נגד החרדים  *פרקליטות   המדינה   הודיעה   כי    "    הפגנות   החרדים     "     הם    סכנה    לקיום     הדמוקרטיה      .*


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (19/6/07)

../images/Emo197.gif חרדים אני אוהב אותכם ../images/Emo23.gif תמשיכו ככה


----------



## יוסי מאש (19/6/07)

מכות רצח עכשיו בבית שמש.


----------



## הערשי (19/6/07)

במבט אמרו שיש הפגנות הערב...


----------



## נתנאלוש17 (19/6/07)

ערב טוב 
עברתי מרח השומר פינת עזרא בבני ברק והיה שם רכב משטרתי גדול והרבה אנשים מסביב היה באיזור גם ריח של שריפה אבל לא ראיתי אש המשך ערב טוב


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (18/6/07)

../images/Emo24.gif אוהב אותך " משה פייגלין " ../images/Emo24.gif  *






    "   מצעד    הגאוה    "    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      זה     יריקה    של      העשירים       על    האנשים    שהם     מאמינים     בבורא      עולם         .*


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (19/6/07)

../images/Emo34.gif אם תיתנו להם לעשות מצעדי זוהמה שכאלה  *אז    בעוד    כמה    שנים     הם    גם     ילכו    ערומים    ברחובות      ירושלים      .*


----------



## asaphxiix (19/6/07)

הרבנים קוראים לשפיכות דמים 
דמם בראשם. הקב"ה מעדיף זימה על שפיכת דמם של יהודים.


----------



## toxic2004 (19/6/07)

פששש 
יש לך שיחות עם אלוקים? שאני אדע אולי תוכל להעביר לו כמה דברים ממני. נשמע שאתה מבין את דרכיו ומחשבותיו של הקב"ה.


----------



## asaphxiix (21/6/07)

לא פחות משאתה מבין


----------



## toxic2004 (21/6/07)

אני לא טענתי מעולם 
שאני מבין את דבריו של אלוקים, לעומתך שנראה שאתה מבין את מהלכיו ויודע את מחשבותיו.


----------



## toxic2004 (18/6/07)

לא ראית? 
הם הוציאו "פשקוויל" מטעה. אפשר לחשוב כאילו מישהו מהוועדות נגד המצעד הוציא את זה, אולם למעשה הסוטים מ"הבית הפתוח" הוציאו את הדף והפיצו אותו בלוחות המודעות בעיר.


----------



## הפרסר (18/6/07)

ראיתי את זה שבוע שעבר בת``א


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (19/6/07)

אתה מיתכוון לזה ../images/Emo35.gif ../images/Emo26.gif .....


----------



## asaphxiix (18/6/07)

אדיר!!! 
גאוני. כל הכבוד לבית הפתוח


----------



## קוקה קולה עם מלברו (18/6/07)

הכתב בערוץ 2 ראה אלימות חסרת תקדים 
של המשטרה ורק הפורום של החרדים רואה הפוך


----------



## הדרך לאוטו (18/6/07)

צודק וטועה 
היו אכן אבנים גדולות ומסוכנות, והיתה גם אלימות ברוטאלית נגד חפים מפשע.


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (18/6/07)

ירושלים: נעצר בחור שכוונתו היתה לזרוק בקת"ב. 
ברחוב שמואל הנביא פינת אוהלי יוסף, נעצר בחור כבן 15 שבכוונתו היתה ליידות בקת"ב לעבר שוטרים,הנ"ל נעצר ע"י כוחות המשטרה.    קמונת החדשות"מוקד הצלה ארצי"-עידכונים ראשוניים ברשת.              http://www.tapuz.co.il/Communa/userCommuna.asp?Communaid=23742


----------



## הMפצח (18/6/07)

אם להומואים מותר לעשות הפגנות... 
אז גם לחרדים מותר. המלצה שלי :  תשכבו ותקשרו עצמכם על מסלול  המצעד.


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (18/6/07)

זה רעיון מיוחד, איך בדיוק עושים 
את זה?


----------



## חרדי חכם (18/6/07)

כעת. . . 
הם אומרים סליחות. בנוסח ספרדי


----------



## חרדי חכם (18/6/07)

עכשיו 
אחלה תקיעות שופר


----------



## אדיי אדיי (18/6/07)

עכשו שומעים תקיעת שופר בבתי אונגרים


----------



## צופית1האחת (18/6/07)

יש שם אקשן?


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (18/6/07)

אנשי המיצעד מיתעתפים בציצית ../images/Emo197.gif  *הנה    עכשיו     הבנות      שלהם     מניחות     תפילין      בתחנה     מרכזית         ..........................*


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (18/6/07)

שנה שעברה פרצה מילחמה בתאריך י"ז תמוז  *אולי  גם  השנה   תיפרוץ   מילחמה   עם  סוריה   באותו   תאריך    י"ז    תמוז*


----------



## צופית1האחת (18/6/07)

תגובה 
לפי דעתי כולם צריכים ללכת לכותל ולשאת תפילה זה יותר יעזור


----------



## toxic2004 (18/6/07)

אין ספק זה לא יותר יעזור 
אלא זה הדבר היחיד שיעזור. שום הפגנה לא תמנע את מצעד הטימטום.


----------



## צופית1האחת (18/6/07)

מה לא יותר יעזור?


----------



## toxic2004 (18/6/07)

התפילה, 
היא לא תעזור יותר, היא בעצם הדבר היחיד שיעזור. רק תפילה לא הפגנות ולא נאצים.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (18/6/07)

../images/Emo34.gif מצעד הגאוה יהיה מימול חומות ירושלים  *המשטרה   החליטה   שהם   יצעדו    ליד    חומות    העיר   העתיקה       .*


----------



## קוקה קולה עם מלברו (18/6/07)

שיעשו את זה בתוך חומת העיר 
ליד הרובע המוסלמי


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (18/6/07)

../images/Emo9.gif לא חייבים ........ ............  *עוד   100    מטר   והם   נימצאים   בכפר    השילוח    עם    כל    הערבים     
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## ילקוט10 (18/6/07)

סמוך למאפית הצבי מתחילים להרגיש...


----------



## ילקוט10 (18/6/07)

פלייר על שמשת מכונית!


----------



## עוד לין1 (18/6/07)

תכניסו הרבה תמונות מההפגנות! 
תודה


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (18/6/07)

../images/Emo30.gif בירושלים ניתלה " פשקויל חילוני "


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (17/6/07)

הערב בשעה 7.30 הפגנה בבר אילן בי-ם 
וההכנות של כל הצדדים בשיאן.


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (17/6/07)

כנראה שיהיו מהומות בתום ההפגנה 
בכל מיני מקומות בעיר, וזה עקב התסיסות וההתלהטות בציבור החרדי.


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (17/6/07)

צפויים להשתתף עשרות אלפי איש 
וגדולי הרבנים חתמו להגיע למחאה, ביניהם הרב עובדיה יוסף ועוד הרבה רבנים.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (17/6/07)

השבוע תהיה " הפגנת נגד " בצפון תל אביב


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (17/6/07)

י-ם: האקשן התחיל בשכונת שמואל הנביא 
כעת הצתה של פח ברחוב שמואל הנביא. ליד ישיבת `דושינסקי` כוחות כיבוי ומשטרה במקום. הרחוב נסגר לתנועה


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (17/6/07)

../images/Emo34.gif מתאים להם ללכת ערומים ב- אילת


----------



## toxic2004 (17/6/07)

שילכו לעזאזל לא לאילת 
חולי נפש סוטים שכתמותם.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (17/6/07)

גם ככה יש להם בארץ חופים שהם מיתרחצים ערומים


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (17/6/07)

הם רוצים להיתגרות בכל העולם בכוונה  *לפני  כמה  שנים  הם  עשו  מצעד  גאוה  בבאר  שבע  והם  רוצים  לעשות מצעדי  גאוה בכל  הארץ   .*


----------



## toxic2004 (17/6/07)

הם אנשים כ"כ מסכנים 
צריך לרחם עליהם, הם חולים.


----------



## HOTCHASSID (17/6/07)

חברה ליידיגייער'ס 
תחזרו ללמוד אולי בזכות הלימוד יתבטל המצעד על הקנאים נאמר מהאדמו"ר מרופשיץ זי"ע "פרום"= פ'יעל (הרבה) ר' ישעות ו' יניג (מעט) מ' צות


----------



## HOTCHASSID (17/6/07)

עצור! שים לב 
רוב המודעות נדפסו אצל דפוס "מרום"


----------



## toxic2004 (17/6/07)

נו אז?


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (18/6/07)

בוא תעשה פירסומת לדפוס ישראל קלצ'קין


----------



## toxic2004 (17/6/07)

בדיוק, הפגנות לא יעזרו בכלום 
אם הם יתפללו לקב"ה וילמדו, השם ידאג להשיב את הרעה הזו, הפגנות רק יוצרות קיטרוג.


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (17/6/07)

י-ם: ראש העיר מתנגד למצעד הגאווה 
ירושלים: ראש העיר לופליאנסיקי יודיע היום כי הוא מתנגד למצער הגאווה בישיבה דחופה בעניין מצעד הגאווה תביע היום הנהלת עיריית ירושלים התנגדות לקיומו של המצעד. חברי העיריה אף מבקשים לאסור את קיום המצעד בגנים עירונים שבחזקת העייריה. (קובי רוזן) [בחדרי חרדים]


----------



## HOTCHASSID (17/6/07)

שמעתי בשם יו"ר ארגון הידברות" 
שבשנתיים האחרונות נוצרו הרבה קשרים טובים בין החרדים והחילונים  והמחאות נגד אלעל ומצעד הגאווה הורסים הכל


----------



## HOTCHASSID (17/6/07)

חוץ מזה 
איפה כל האדמורי"ם? למה הם לא מביאים את דעתם בענין זה?


----------



## toxic2004 (17/6/07)

הם לומדים 
או שלא..


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (17/6/07)

הקנאים סבורים שכדאי להקריב את הכל 
על מזבח המחאה.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (17/6/07)

אתה רוצה להביא לכאן את ארופה ../images/Emo35.gif  *






     בכל    מצעדי   הגאוה    של    ארופה    יש    אנשים    ערומים     ברחוב     .*


----------



## חסידשערר (18/6/07)

אפשר לדעת אולי מי זה היו``ר הזה?


----------



## toxic2004 (18/6/07)

הרב זמיר כהן


----------



## העולם החרדי (17/6/07)

הערב: הפגנה נגד "מצעד הגאווה" בירושלים 
הערב: הפגנה נגד "מצעד הגאווה" בירושלים רחובות רבים בירושלים ייחסמו לתנועה החל מהשעה שש בערב. כוחות ההצלה נערכים במתכונת מתוגברת. חוגים רבים המתנגדים למחאה לא יטלו בה חלק כתב בחדרי חרדים אלפים צפויים להשתתף הערב (א) בהפגנה נגד מצעד הגאווה בירושלים. את ההפגנה מארגן "הוועד לביטול מצעד התועבה". עקב ההפגנה ייסגרו לתנועה החל מהשעה שש בערב הרחובות הבאים: רחוב בר אילן, רחוב שמואל הנביא (מגבעת משה ועד רחוב יחזקאל), רחוב חטיבת הראל (מארץ חפץ ועד לסנדריה) ורחוב ירמיהו (מצפניה ועד שמגר). המשטרה מבקשת להימנע מלהגיע לאזור ברכב פרטי. מארגני ההפגנה הודיעו כי הם מצפים להשתתפות של מאות אלפים, אולם משטרת ירושלים מעריכה כי מספר המשתתפים יהיה של אלפים בודדים. במד"א ובארגון 'איחוד הצלה' הושלמו ההכנות לקראת האבטחה הרפואית של ההפגנה הגדולה. מארגני ההפגנה החרדית פנו למד"א בירושלים ולראשי 'איחוד הצלה' בבקשה לאבטח את האירוע בכוחות גדולים. "אמבולנסים ונטני"ם של מד"א, למעלה מעשרה אופנועים שלנו, בגיבויים של עשרות חובשים ופראמדיקים, ייתנו מענה מהיר ומקצועי לכל מקרה חירום, אם יקרה חלילה באזור", אומרים בהנהלת 'איחוד הצלה'. ההערכות של ארגוני ההצלה הן כי למעלה ממאה אלף איש ישתתפו בהפגנה הגדולה. סביב המחאה נגד מצעד הגאווה קיימות חילוקי דעות, וחוגים רבים הסבורים כי ההפגנות נגד המצעד תורמות לו תשומת לב תקשורתית שאינה רצויה לנוער החרדי - לא יקחו בו חלק.


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (17/6/07)

המתנגדים למחאה עקב החשיפה התקשורתית 
מאוד מאוד צודקים, כי זה מה שקורה בשטח.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (17/6/07)

../images/Emo34.gif " אנשי תיקשורת יצעדו במצעד הגאוה "  *וזה   גם   בטוח    שהם    "   אוכלי    נבלות    ו-טרפות    "     במיסעדות    של     תל    אביב       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (17/6/07)

נא לדווח; האם כבר התחילו? 
כמה אנשים נמצאים? והאם יש אקשן?


----------



## העולם החרדי (17/6/07)

עדכון 
http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/Viewmsg.asp?id=1701&msgid=100644267


----------



## איצי נ (17/6/07)

עדכון מההפגנה. 
נכון לשעה זו כמה אלפים בודדים מתקהלים ברח` `בר-אילן` פינת `אלי הכהן` ברקע הכרוז הקריא פסוקי תהילים, ועכשיו יש נאום באידיש. זהו. אין בלאגן ואין אקשן. אני כשלעצמי מעדיף שגם לא יהיה. (ניסתי לצרף תמונות שצילמתי מהסלולרי, אבל זה כבד מדי. אם מישהו יתן פיתרון איך להתגבר על זה אשמח לצרף תמונות)


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (18/6/07)

../images/Emo10.gif חשבתי שתעשו הפגנה גדולה ../images/Emo31.gif


----------



## חרדי חכם (17/6/07)

מי לד` אלי ! 
פסק הלכה


----------



## חרדי חכם (17/6/07)

קריאת הרב לפקוביץ


----------



## חיים לבחור (17/6/07)

עכשיו התחילו הפגנה בעזרא השומר 
יש סיורים של המשטרה ליד גשר גבעת שמואל לראות אם מתחילים הפגנה.


----------



## שאבעס גוי (17/6/07)

זה גם הכנה דרבה 
הכנה משבת לחול זה עוד איסור


----------



## דלת פתוחה (17/6/07)

ברור שזה חילול שבת!!! 
והאמת שחבל שכתבתי את זה...


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (17/6/07)

אבל זה קידוש השם 
וקידוש השם דוחה את השבת, ואת כל התורה, כידוע ליודעי ח``ן.


----------



## כרוב מר ביער (17/6/07)

מה??? 
לחלל שבת זה קידוש ד מאיפה ההמצאה הזאת שקידוש ד דוחה שבת?


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (17/6/07)

לפי הפוסקים שפסקו שלזרוק אבנים זה 
קידוש השם, אז הם גם פסקו שמותר לחלל על זה את השבת, עיין במקורות


----------



## כרוב מר ביער (17/6/07)

יאלה יאלה בלי שטויות


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (14/6/07)

קישור להודעה 
http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/Viewmsg.asp?id=1701&msgid=100452569


----------



## יוסי מאש (15/6/07)

קטעים..


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (14/6/07)

מרזל ובן גביר עתרו לבג``צ נגד המצעד 
מרזל ובן גביר עתרו לבג``צ נגד קיום מצעד הגאווה בי-ם כדי למנוע את מצעד הגאווה. בעתירה הם טוענים לפי פסקי דין העבר של בג``צ, אין לאפשר קיום של מצעד כאשר יש ודאות קרובה שתתפתח אלימות. ``לא ייתכן שאנשי הבית הפתוח יקבלו אישור לצעוד בי-ם, בעוד שהמשטרה מונעת מפעילי ימין את הכניסה לסכנין ולאום-אל-פחם בשם עיקרון שמירת הסדר הציבורי``. [קובי רוזן]


----------



## asaphxiix (14/6/07)

זה יפה 
מצד אחד מאיימים באלימות, מצד שני דואגים לסדר הציבורי כדי שלא תהיה אלימות. זה גם יפה וגם מעניין. ובכלל לא צבוע.


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (14/6/07)

האם הערב יש הפגנה על מצעד הגאוה? 
בירושלים, או בב``ב?


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (14/6/07)

עדכון: 
באיזור ירושלים יתקיימו מידי ערב הפגנות, עד להחלטת המשטרה לביטול המצעד בירושלים.


----------



## שאבעס גוי (14/6/07)

למה את שואלת? 
כדי לעזור למשטרה להתארגן? אה?


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (14/6/07)

כי אני רוצה להשתתף, ולראות את זה.


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (14/6/07)

איפה יהיה הערב ההפגנה? 
באיזה מקום?


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (14/6/07)

אולי יהיה רק התארגות ספונטנית, 
אם בכלל


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (15/6/07)

כנראה שהיום כבר לא יהיה שום דבר.


----------



## חרדי חכם (14/6/07)

י-ם: יום ראשון הקרוב. הפגנה המונית 
מטעם הגאב``ד והבד``ץ העדה החרדית : תתקיים ביום ראשון בשעה 7 וחצי בערב/tapuzforum/images/emo29.gif. הפגנה המונית נגד מצעד התועבה./tapuzforum/images/emo34.gif ברחוב בר אילן בירושלים. צפו לאקשן/tapuzforum/images/emo202.gif


----------



## מגדים (14/6/07)

שרשור חדש על הפגנות מצעד התועבה לערב זה 
למען בסדר הטוב ולמען הגולשים בסלולארי... נא לעדכן בשרשור זה. תודה על ההתחשבות.


----------



## מגדים (14/6/07)

המון שוטרים וכמה פרשים נמצאים בהיכון 
ביציאה מבני ברק ליד תחנת הדלק והלו תימן... המשטרה ערוכה מראש ולא לוקחת סיכון...


----------



## חרדי חכם (14/6/07)

בירושלים 
ההפגנה תהיה ביום ראשון


----------



## חרדי חכם (15/6/07)

קיבלתי עדכון 
שעקב החשש שיהיו עצורים בשבת, לכן ההפגנות יחזרו מיום ראשון ואילך


----------



## מגדים (15/6/07)

מה קורה כעת בבני ברק 
ובשאר רחבי הארץ בעניין המדובר ביותר....


----------



## חרדי חכם (15/6/07)

עדכון: הגיזרה מתחילה להיתחמם 
באיזור הרחובות שבטי ישראל- מאה שערים, המונים מתחילים להתקבץ, וכבר הובער פח באמצע הכביש


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (15/6/07)

ב``ב: מאות מתפרעים במחאה על המצעד 
מאות מתפרעים בבני ברק במחאה על מצעד הגאווה ‏/tapuzforum/images/emo41.gif כמה מאות חרדים/tapuzforum/images/emo197.gif מפגינים נגד מצעד הגאווה/tapuzforum/images/emo34.gif בצומת הרחובות השומר ועזרא בבני ברק. המפגינים משליכים אבנים לעבר השוטרים ומבעירים פחי אשפה. מוקדם יותר הציתו חרדים בירושלים פחי אשפה וחסמו כביש, גם כן במחאה על קיום המצעד בשבוע הבא. (אבי כהן)


----------



## חמותי ואני ובעלי (15/6/07)

שמעון פרס בתור נשיא מנסה לעשות שלום 
בין הקהילה הגאה לבין הקהילה המוחה


----------



## צופית1האחת (17/6/07)

אם הוא רוצה שלום שיבטל את המצעד


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (15/6/07)

מאות חרדים מפגינים במאה שערים כעת 
מאות חרדים מפגינים במאה שערים כעת. כוחות מג``ב ומשטרה במקום. . בינתיים אין עצורים הערב


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (15/6/07)

י-ם: קטין נעצר בהפגנה נגד המצעד 
י-ם: קטין נעצר בהפגנה נגד המצעד. כוחות מג``ב עצרו לפני כמה דקות. קטין, שיובל לחקירה ב`מגרש הרוסים` הנ``ל נעצר בעת ההפגנה שמתרחשת כעת, באיזור רחובות `שבטי ישראל - מאה שערים` בירושלים


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (15/6/07)

מצעד הגאוה יעבור מול חומות ירושלים  *משטרת   ירושלים    החליטה    כי    המצעד   יעבור   ברחוב   דוד    המלך    עד    לגן    הפעמון       .*


----------



## 1800550 (15/6/07)

י-ם: עוד שני עצורים בהפגנה 
ניצב פרנקו מאיים כעת ברמקול, שמי שיישאר באיזור ההפגנה ייעצר, ללא רחמים. כעת בינתיים 3 עצורים מתחילת הערב


----------



## עוד לין1 (15/6/07)

זה יעזור 
אולי ל5 דקות


----------



## נסיכה קסומה 00 (15/6/07)

לא !! שימשיכו להפגין שיבטלו ת'מצעד הזה !!!!!!


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (15/6/07)

../images/Emo46.gif אתמול חולקו פליירים בירושלים 1


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (15/6/07)

../images/Emo46.gif חולקו עוד פליירים בירושלים 2


----------



## white star (15/6/07)

../images/Emo54.gif מדהימה כמות השנאה שלכם 
כמה בכיתם על שינוי, אתם שונאים כפול 10 מהם. חשבתי שזה רק המנהיגות שלכם, אבל אתם גרועים בדיוק כמוהם. אולי אני סוטה בעינכם, אבל אתם בעצמכם עוברים על אחת האימרות הכי חשובות "ואהבת לרעך כמוך". תתביישו.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (15/6/07)

../images/Emo197.gif המקובל הירושלמי הרב בן ציון מוצפי  *בנאום     דרשה     בבית    כנסת     בירושלים     לפני    שנה       אמר      הרב     בן    ציון      מוצפי       : "     מי      שהוא     אוהב     הכי     הרבה     בעלי    חיים     הוא    גם     שונא     בני     אדם       "        
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "    מי     שהוא    אוהב    את   המין     שלו    בלבד     הוא     גם     שונא     את     המין      השני      "      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## toxic2004 (21/6/07)

הנה עוד מלאך, שכבר קובע לי 
על מה אני עובר ועל מה לא. תודה על ה****** ***


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (14/6/07)

../images/Emo34.gif מחר יהיה " מצעד גאוה " ב- חיפה


----------



## חרדי חכם (14/6/07)

מתריעין אף בשבת 
הבד"צ פרסם מודעות ברחבי ירושלים, שבבתי כנסת לפני קריאת התורה. ימחו נגד המצעד, מי מארגן את המודעה בנושא?


----------



## dafosh (15/6/07)

אממ.. 
למה ש``ס לא מתערבת?למה היא לא פותחת את הפה ועושה עם זה משהו? הם יודעים לדאוג רק לאינטרסים שלהם..יש להם כח למנוע את גילוי העריות בפרסיה הזה הם ביזיון לעם היהודי!!


----------



## חרדי חכם (15/6/07)

צריך 
שאיזה עסקן יכנס לרב עובדיה, כי אם לא, ש``ס לא תעשה כלום בנידון: בינתיים כעת המחאה רק של האשכנזים


----------



## איצי נ (15/6/07)

מה עשתה אגו``י בנידון? 
לפי מה שראיתי עד עכשיו רק ``בד``צ העדה החרדית`` בתמונה.


----------



## חרדי חכם (15/6/07)

צודק 
אבל עדיין. ש"ס שולטת, ויוכיחו המהלכים האחרונים. לעומת אגודת ישראל, שאף פעם לא עושה כלום


----------



## ילקוט10 (15/6/07)

יש עדיין הפגנות בעזרא בבני ברק?


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (15/6/07)

ב``ב: מאות מתפרעים במחאה על המצעד 
מאות מתפרעים בבני ברק במחאה על מצעד הגאווה ‏/tapuzforum/images/emo41.gif כמה מאות חרדים/tapuzforum/images/emo197.gif מפגינים נגד מצעד הגאווה/tapuzforum/images/emo34.gif בצומת הרחובות השומר ועזרא בבני ברק. המפגינים משליכים אבנים לעבר השוטרים ומבעירים פחי אשפה. מוקדם יותר הציתו חרדים בירושלים פחי אשפה וחסמו כביש, גם כן במחאה על קיום המצעד בשבוע הבא. (אבי כהן)


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (15/6/07)

../images/Emo34.gif מצעד הגאוה יעבור ברחוב דוד המלך  *המשטרה   החליטה    כי     "    מצעד    הגאוה    "    יעבור    ברחוב    דוד     המלך*


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (15/6/07)

../images/Emo34.gif הבית הפתוח פירסם הודעה ../images/Emo34.gif


----------



## חמותי ואני ובעלי (15/6/07)

הקפצה 
סתם איזה צחוקים שהנושא הזה פשוט מטריד את כולם ומענין את כולם.זה פשוט דוחה לדבר ע"ז


----------



## חרדי חכם (15/6/07)

לידיעתך 
אלוקים שונא זימה !!


----------



## סיר חע (15/6/07)

../images/Emo204.gif  *חיה, ותן לחיות.*


----------



## חרדי חכם (15/6/07)

לכן 
שיתנו לנו לחיות, ולא יבואו לפגוע ברגשותינו ע"י צעדה בחוצות עירנו.


----------



## סיר חע (16/6/07)

לכן,  *עליכם לכבד אותם.* לדעתי שנאה היא *חטא גדול יותר |הדגשמאשר אהבת גברים, או אהבת נשים.* עליכם לקבל את העובדה, שזהו, בדיוק, לא זה, *זה לא "חוצות עירנו", זה לא רק שלכם.*


----------



## לא נייטרלי (15/6/07)

שלום לכולם ../images/Emo43.gif 
לקראת מצעד הגאווה פרסמתי טור חדש בבלוכ שלי. אתם מוזמנים להכנס, לקרוא ולהגיב. שתהיה שבת שלום!


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (15/6/07)

../images/Emo34.gif בעוד כמה שנים הם גם ילכו ערומים ברחוב


----------



## חרדי חכם (15/6/07)

בחו"ל זה קיים 
בישראל בינתיים ב"ה החוק הציוני אוסר זאת, אבל הכל יכול לקרות, אבל כבר הקב"ה אמר `לי נקם ושילם" ואלוקים שונא זימה !!


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (15/6/07)

רק שהם ינסו לצעוד במיזרח ירושלים ../images/Emo70.gif


----------



## עובדת בית חולים (21/6/07)

בחו"ל הייתה הפגנה כבר לא זוכרת על מה 
והראו איך המטורפים שם הולכים כמו חיות!!! מפני כבוד הפורום והגולשים בו לא הבאתי את הכתבה... כשישראל יורדים יורדים עד לתהום ואם הם הולכים כבר כך אז כנראה שהתהום עוד יותר עמוקה ואת זה המטורפים כאן בארץ רוצים לעשות!!! שילכו להם לכל הרוחות ויתנו לנו לחיות את החיים שלנו בשקט!!!


----------



## צופית1האחת (15/6/07)

העולם החרדי 
לפי דעתי כולם צריכים ללכת כמה הרבה שילכו יהיה יותר טוב


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (15/6/07)

סקר; האם זריקת אבנים ושריפת פחים 
בהפגנות, זה קידוש ה`, או חילול ה`,? והאם אתם בעד זה, או נגד זה.? מה דעתכם?


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (15/6/07)

כנראה, שכמה שהאבן יותר גדול כך 
הקידוש ה` יותר גדול, מה דעתכם?


----------



## כרוב מר ביער (15/6/07)

חילול ד` 
בגלל נוער שוליים פוחז ועוד כמה צעירים חולי אקשן חושבים שכל החרדים הם חיות אדם זורקי אבנים ושורפי פחים. א. אין שום רב שאמר לזרוק אבנים. ב. שורפי הפחים עוצרים את התנועה בתוך האוכלסייה החרדית ודופקים את עצמם ולכן לפעמים המשטרה לא מתערבת על חסימת כיכר השבת או משהו דומה הם אומרים תדפקו את עצמכם ולכן גם אם מישהו ירד לדוגמה לבר אילן או בזבוטינסקי בבני ברק כמו במצעד הקודם תוך שניה יתנפלו עליו כמה יסמניקים


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (15/6/07)

יש משהו במה שאתה אומר 
נמתין ונראה מה הדעה של כולם.


----------



## עובדת בית חולים (17/6/07)

וחוץ מזה שזה גזל הרבים!!! כי אחרי זה השכנים 
צריכים לשלם כסף עבור פח חדש!!! מצוות מחאה הבאה בעבירת גזל!!! ושלא לדבר על החילול ה' שבא בעקבות המעשים הנילוזים האלה של פוחזים!!! הגורמים לכך שהחילונים חושבים שהרבנים וכל החרדים הם זורקי אבנים ושורפי פחים!!!


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (17/6/07)

יש עם מי לדבר? 
הרי מדובר בשבבניקים, שלא מעניין אותם שום דבר.


----------



## חרדי חכם (15/6/07)

כשבאמת יש סיבה למחאה 
אז זה שיא ה`קידוש ה``


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (15/6/07)

יש עוד רבנים שתומכים בזה? 
כי זה מצווה לפרסם את דעתם של הרבנים שתומכים בזה, כדי שכולם ידעו...


----------



## גשר המיתרים (15/6/07)

חילול ה` גדול, אני נגד זה. 
ולפי דעתי צודקת המשטרה וצריכה להכות בהם, מישהו יכול להסביר לי מה עשו להם הפחים ? לדעתי ראש העיר לא צריך לממן להם פחים חדשים.


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (17/6/07)

צריכים לגייס כמה תורמים לפחים 
כדי שיהיה אפשרות לשרוף בלי נקיפות מצפון.


----------



## עובדת בית חולים (17/6/07)

אם כבר שיתרמו לדברים שחייבים לתרום במקום לספק 
את יצרם של החרבנים למיניהם!!! שיקלקלו את הדבים של עצמם ואף אחד לא צריך לשלם על החורבנות האלה גם לא התורמים!!! במקום זה שיתרמו לדברים נחוצים הרבה יותר!!!


----------



## עובדת בית חולים (17/6/07)

מה אשמים השכנים שהפרחחים שרפו להם את הפחים 
שאתה מדבר ככה??? לא ראש העיר מממן את הפחים החדשים!!! השכנים הם שממנים את הפחים החדשים!!! גזל הרבים!!!


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (17/6/07)

אז אלו שסבורים שצריכים לשרוף פחים 
הם חייבים קודם כל להביא נדבנים שישלמו את הפחים, ואז הם יוכלו לשרוף בשקט, ליד הבית שלהם, כמובן.


----------



## גשר המיתרים (17/6/07)

מי שרוצה לשרוף פחים 
אז שישרוף את עצמו, זה עדיף .


----------



## ציקי 07 (17/6/07)

‏??


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (17/6/07)

אני מתנדנד עדיין, 
בגלל שלא כולם ענו עדיין לסקר, ואני חייב לקבל את ההחלטה הגורלית...


----------



## מטרושקה בת (17/6/07)

ברור שזה חילול ה` 
אין ספק, כי מה זה נותן ומוסיף לקידוש ה`, אף חילוני או גוי לא יחשוב : יו איך הוא מתנהג כל כך יפה, זה העם הקדוש באמת! לא לא ולא זה אף פעם לא קרה ולא יקרה.


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (17/6/07)

יש משהו במה שאת אומרת, 
ללא תוכן


----------



## אנדי222 (17/6/07)

למחות כן. אבנים וכ`ו זה חילול ה` 
ואסור. חוץ מזה זה גם לא עוזר להיפך (כמובן שחילול ה` לבד מספיקשיהיה אסור. רק זה בנוסף) ד``א מה זה אהבה פתוחה


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (17/6/07)

יש לך חשיבה נכונה. 
ואהבה פתוחה, ז``א שאני פתוח לאהוב כל אחד, אם הוא ימצא חן בעיני.


----------



## 1800550 (17/6/07)

בחור מישיבת ``חברון`` נעצר בירושלים 
משטרת ירושלים עצרה בחור מישיבת חברון שאיים על מארגני מצעד הגאווה ..:... הבחור חשוד כי התקשר מספר פעמים במהלך התקופה האחרונה למארגני מצעד הגאווה, ואיים לפגוע בהם. בחקירתו לאחר מעצרו טען כי לא היה לו כוונות לפגוע פהם פיזית אלא רק להפחידם. הבחור שוחרר למעצר בית ונאסר עליו להתקרב לאיזור קיום המצעד. [קובי רוזן]


----------



## העולם החרדי (17/6/07)

../images/Emo41.gifמוצ"ש: ומצעד הגאווה../images/Emo34.gif 
איחוד שרשורים בנידון. שבוע טוב ומוצלח לכל הגולשים. תמשיכו לקיים מצוות מחאה


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (17/6/07)

י-ם: בחור הוכה מכות רצח ונעצר 
בהפגנה שמתרחשת כעת באיזור רחובות `שבטי ישראל` - `מאה שערים` נעצר אחד המפגינים. הנ``ל הוכה מכות רצח ע``י שוטרי מג``ב, ולאחר מכן נעצר. מהמפגינים נמסר, שתאוות הרצח של השוטרים. לא תמנע מהם לקיים את מצוות המחאה. יצויין. שמחר תתקיים הפגנה המונית ברחוב `בר אילן` בירושלים. החל מהשעה 7‎:30‎ בערב. בהשתתפות אלפי איש


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (17/6/07)

ירושלים: המשטרה עצרה ארבעה צעירים 
ירושלים: המשטרה עצרה ארבעה צעירים שחסמו כבישים על רקע מצעד הגאווה ...:... הצעירים נעצרו ברחוב יחזקאל בעת שהעלו באש מיכלי אשפה, בכמה מקומות באיזור יש עימותים בין מפגינים ולבין שוטרים. [קובי רוזן]


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (17/6/07)

‏ י-ם: המשטרה עצרה שבעה חרדים/tapuzforum/images/emo41.gif 
י-ם: 7 חרדים נעצרו בחשד שהתפרעו במחאה על קיום מצעד הגאווה: משטרת ירושלים עצרה שבעה חרדים, שלושה מהם קטינים, בחשד שיידו אבנים לעברם והבעירו פח אשפה במחאה על הכוונה לקיים את מצעד הגאווה בבירה השבוע. השבעה הועברו להמשך חקירה. (אפרת וייס) nrg


----------



## מטרושקה בת (17/6/07)

הפגנה נגד מצעד הגאוה- תוצאה 
חסיפה מהירה יותר לצעירים החרדים לעולם ההומו לסבי, האם אם מוכנים למחיר הזה ?


----------



## ננח נחמ נחמן מאומן (17/6/07)

למה אין שירשורים מהמוצש האחרון


----------



## צופית1האחת (17/6/07)

מצעד התועבה 
אני מקוה שה" ישמע את תפיךתנו ויפקשש להם את המצעד


----------



## יוסי מאש (17/6/07)

שיבטל.. אינשאללה.! 
אמן. בלי אלימות.


----------



## toxic2004 (17/6/07)

שיבטל אמן 
מקסימום חברם מאירן כבר ידאג לפקשש להם את המצעד.


----------



## עובדת בית חולים (17/6/07)

קרע רוע גזר דיננו מהמצעד הארור הזה! 
המוסר דין לשמים עונשו רע ומר!!! אז ממליצה לך להבא להזהר בזה מאוד מאוד מאוד!!!


----------



## צופית1האחת (17/6/07)

מחאת מצעד התועבה 
אז מה  נראה לכם יהיה אקשן ביום חמישי במצעד?


----------



## קומנדו ברסלב (17/6/07)

היום אחה``צ נאום עצרת וזעקה בבר אילן 
נגד מצעד התועבה. שם ידברו הרב שטרנבוך, הגאב``ד, הרב מוצפי ועוד ועוד


----------



## צופית1האחת (17/6/07)

תגובה להפגנת המחאה-המצעד 
דרך אגב כבר התחילו ההקדמות למצעד-הקטיושות בקרית -שמונה ה" מזהיר ומסמן לנו מה הולך לקרות אם יהיה המצעד


----------



## toxic2004 (17/6/07)

בדיוק. 
עכשיו זה רק הדוגמית למה שיהיה אם ח"ו הסוטים יצעדו.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (17/6/07)

העיקר אנשי התיקשורת אוכלים טוב במיסעדה  *אם   היו   נופלים   קטיושות    ליד   הבית    שלהם    בצפון    תל   אביב      , אז    אוליי    היו     חושבים     אחרת        ........................................................*


----------



## toxic2004 (17/6/07)

אל תהיה אופטימי.


----------



## צופית1האחת (18/6/07)

גם לא


----------



## הפרסר (17/6/07)

וואלה את עובדת אצל אלוקים 
כזה מהר כבר את יודעת מה הוא החליט כנראה את מקורבת אפשר פרוטקציה?


----------



## צופית1האחת (18/6/07)

על מי אתה מדבר?


----------



## נסיכה קסומה 00 (17/6/07)

צודקת זה קשור


----------



## 1800550 (18/6/07)

/tapuzforum/images/emo34.gifהכל על מצעד התועבה/tapuzforum/images/emo34.gif 
קטגוריה מיוחדת לסיקור מצעד התועבה, כולל שירים נגד המצעד, עדכונים מרחבי הארץ, ותמונות מהשטח. גלישה נעימה לכולם


----------



## 1800550 (18/6/07)

עדכון: 
עודכן, בקטגוריה, קטע וידיאו להורדה/צפייה. מהפגנה נגד המצעד בת``א.


----------



## toxic2004 (18/6/07)

כמה אחוזים נגד המצעד? אה? כל מי שהתווכח כנס 
וקרא בעצמך. עברית. 64% מהציבור הישראלי מתנגדים לקיום מצעד הקהילה ההומו-לסבית בירושלים. כך עולה (א', 17.6.07) מסקר שערך השבוע מכון גיאוקרטוגרפיה, בראשות פרופ' אבי דגני. המשיבים נימקו את התנגדותם למצעד בטענה כי "גם אם יינתנו רישיונות לקיום מצעדי גאווה הומו-לסביים בתל אביב או בערים אחרות, אין לאפשר מצעד דומה בירושלים, בגלל קדושת העיר בעיני רבים בארץ ובעולם, ובשל הרגישות של יותר ממחצית מתושבי העיר שהינם דתיים". מצעד הגאווה שאמור להתקיים ביום חמישי הקרוב בירושלים, עורר את זעמם של תושבי העיר, שהודיעו כי יקיימו בעיר עצרת ענק למחות נגד הכוונה. בסקרים דומים שנעשו בירושלים בעבר, עולה כי חלק לא מבוטל מתושבי העיר שאינם מגדירים עצמם דתיים, מביעים התנגדות לקיום מצעד אשר פוגע ברגשות תושבים בעיר. בתוך כך, בשעות הצהריים הבעירו חרדים פח אשפה ברחוב שמואל הנביא בירושלים במחאה על הכוונה לקיים את מצעד הגאווה בעיר. כתוצאה מכך, נשרפו כליל עץ ועמוד טלפון שהיו בסמוך. לא היו נפגעים באירוע. איפה כל אלו שהתווכחו כאן שהרוב מעוניין במצעד חולי הנפש?


----------



## toxic2004 (18/6/07)

תראו מה זה לוקחים 7000 שוטרים בשביל לאבטח 
את הסוטים. 7000 שוטרים. המדינה התחרפה לגמרי. במשחקי כדורגל שמגיעים הרבה יותר ממצעד סוטי וחולי הנפש לא מאבטחים את המשחק יותר מ2000 שוטרים. 7000 שוטרים עבור היצורים הפריקים האלו. פעילי הימין הקיצוני, ברוך מרזל ואיתמר בן גביר, עתרו היום (חמישי) לבג"צ נגד הכוונה לקיים את מצעד הגאווה בירושלים. לדבריהם, יש לבטל המצעד, מאחר שיש סבירות גבוהה לתקריות אלימות. אתמול אישרה המשטרה את קיום המצעד, הצפוי להיערך ביום חמישי הבא. החרדים בעיר הצהירו כי ימשיכו להפגין נגד ההחלטה. בן-גביר מתעמת עם משתתפי מצעד הגאווה בת"א. הפעם בלי כפפות (צילום: ענת כהן) בן-גביר מתעמת עם משתתפי מצעד הגאווה בת"א. הפעם בלי כפפות (צילום: ענת כהן) בעתירה של בן גביר ומרזל, טענו כי המשטרה אישרה קיום "אירוע פרובוקטיבי", בעוד שבשנה שעברה הוחלט על קיום מצעד "מצומצם וצנוע". בתוך כך, אמרו כי יגיעו בערב להגיש את העתירה ל"בית הפתוח" בירושלים, המארגן את המצעד, "עם כפפות, כדי לא להידבק". מפקד מחוז ירושלים של המשטרה, אילן פרנקו, הודיע אתמול על אישור קיום המצעד, בתום דיונים עם אנשי "הבית הפתוח", רבני העדה החרדית ובד"ץ. המצעד יצא מרחוב דוד המלך לעבר גן הפעמון, שם תתקיים עצרת. את המצעד יאבטחו כ-7,000 שוטרים. בעקבות ההחלטה, הפגינו מאות חרדים בשכונת מאה שערים בעיר, שרפו פחים ויידו אבנים לעבר כוחות משטרה. אחד השוטרים שהגיעו למקום נפצע באורח קל וארבעה מפגינים נעצרו. בכרוזים שהופצו בתחילת השבוע ברחבי ירושלים, הודיעו רבני בד"ץ העדה החרדית כי הטילו קללה על מארגני ומשתתפי מצעד הגאווה. בפשקווילים מטעם הרבנים, הזהירו את "כל הנוגעים בדבר", כי "יחושו בנפשם מקללה אשר תבוא עליהם ורעה תרדפם, לא יינקו מעוונם, מדיני שמים, בגופם בנפשם ובממונם". (אתר השמאל נענע)


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (18/6/07)

ירושלים ורודה ../images/Emo34.gif הומואים יוצאים מ-הארון


----------



## toxic2004 (18/6/07)

../images/Emo208.gif 
אני לא מוותר, זה צריך להיות בעמוד הראשי. לכל החילונים שמתקיפים.


----------



## toxic2004 (18/6/07)

מפגינים שם במקום לתת למשטרה לטפל 
באויב האמיתי שלנו - הערבים. הג'ינגל העברי של חמאס גויס למלחמה בפתח זירת הקרבות בין חמאס לפתח עברה בימים האחרונים גם לכלי התקשורת הפלסטיניים, כאשר בתחנות הרדיו המקומיות של חמאס החליטו לעשות שימוש בג'ינגל בעברית, המפאר את "מסורת" הפיגועים. ג'ינגל חמאס בעברית תחנות רדיו מקומיות של חמאס, השמיעו הבוקר שירי מלחמה, ואחד השירים היה בעברית: "הו הו הא הא. חמאס חמאס חמאס, העיניים שלי חמאס. הורסות המרכבה. בכל דקה פיגוע (בפ' רפה), חיילים מֶפּחדים. בשקים שחורים, חתיכות בשר יהודים... רוצים ראש שרון". הג'ינגל הזה מצביע על כך שבחמאס החליטו כנראה לאמץ את מדיניות ההסברה של חיזבאללה, שמשדר מדי פעם קליפים וג'ינגלים בעברית. העימות הקשה שפרץ בימים האחרונים בין חמאס לפתח זלג לתקשורת הפלסטינית, כאשר כל צד משמיע את שיריו והמנוניו כדי להרפיח רוח קרב בתומכיו. כלי התקשורת היו גם זירה לעימות ממשי בין הצדדים, כאשר חמושים מהפתח ניסו להשתלט על תחנת גדודי עז א-דין אל-קסאם של חמאס. באחד המקרים אף הצליחו לשבש את שידורי התחנה. בעימות ליד משרדי התחנה בעזה, הצליחו אנשי חמאס להדוף את חמושי הפתח ואף גנבו להם שישה ג'יפים משוריינים.


----------



## קומנדו ברסלב (18/6/07)

על כבישי בני ברק שמן זית 
זהירות סכנת החלקה


----------



## toxic2004 (18/6/07)

מצעד השנאה 
ההתעקשות שלהם לעשות את המצעד בירושלים דווקא כדי להרגיז ציבור של חרדים ודתיים הוא מה שיגרום בע"ה לביטול המצעד. נקווה שיבינו שהתמיכה בהם אם הייתה כזאת יורדת פלאים לאחרונה.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (18/6/07)

המשטרה עוד החליטה שזה יהיה " מימול החומות "


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (18/6/07)

מי יודע מה קורה בשמואל הנביא? 
שומעים קולות של ההפגנה ומשטרה, יש למישהו פרטים?


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (18/6/07)

זה נראה שיש עכשיו הפגנה ליד 
ישיבת דושינסקי, 10 אחוז.


----------



## קומנדו ברסלב (18/6/07)

אני פה. 
כמה עשרות חברה בפרט אמריקאים מיידים אבנים על שני הג`יפים. כעת הציתו כ6 פחים ודירדרו אותם לצומת זעוויל וכן חבר`ה משתוללים בסימטאות בית ישראל.


----------



## העולם החרדי (18/6/07)

יום א' - כישלון להפגנה נגד "מצעד התועבה": 
כישלון להפגנה נגד "מצעד התועבה": רק אלפים הגיעו אנשי "הוועד לביטול מצעד התועבה" ציפו למאות אלפי משתתפים, אולם להפגנה הגיעו אלפים בודדים בלבד. חוגים רבים, המסתייגים מפעולות המחאה, נעדרו. המוחים המתוסכלים הפיצו פשקווילים נגד האדמו"ר מגור כתב בחדרי חרדים ‏ כישלון להפגנה נגד "מצעד התועבה": היענות נמוכה הייתה הערב לקריאה לבוא ולמחות נגד הכוונה לקיים "מצעד תועבה" בירושלים ביום חמישי הקרוב. אלפים בודדים בלבד הגיעו להפגנה שאירגן "הוועד לביטול מצעד התועבה". זאת לאחר שמארגני ההפגנה ציפו למאות אלפי משתתפים. סביב המחאה נגד מצעד התועבה קיימות חילוקי דעות, וחוגים רבים סבורים כי ההפגנות נגד המצעד תורמות לו תשומת לב תקשורתית שאינה רצויה לנוער החרדי. ברחובות ירושלים הופצו פשקווילים נגד האדמו"ר מגור, משום שהוא מתנגד למחאה. עקב ההפגנה הערב נסגרו לתנועה רחובות רבים בעיר, ובהם רחוב בר אילן, רחוב שמואל הנביא (מגבעת משה ועד רחוב יחזקאל), רחוב חטיבת הראל (מארץ חפץ ועד לסנדריה) ורחוב ירמיהו (מצפניה ועד שמגר). עוד לפני ההפגנה, הבעירו מפגינים פחי אשפה ברחוב שמואל הנביא וברחוב הנגר, בשכונת מאה שערים. בלילות האחרונים הבעירו מפגינים עגלות אשפה בשכונות החרדיות ויידו אבנים לעבר שוטרים. אחר הצהריים לכדה המשטרה בשכונת גבעת שאול ארבעה ילדים כבני 10 שיידו אבנים לעבר מכוניות. הילדים הוזהרו והורחקו מהמקום. בתוך כך נודע, כי המשטרה עשויה לדרוש את דחיית מצעד התועבה, עקב המצב הביטחוני. גורמי המשטרה אומרים כי ייתכן שלאור המצב, יהיה צורך בפרישת כוחות באופן שונה מהצפוי, ולא ניתן יהיה לגייס את 7 ,000 השוטרים הנדרשים לאבטחת המצעד. בחדרי חרדים


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (18/6/07)

כשלון גדול למארגני ההפגנה, 
מכיוון שהקהל שהשתתף בהפגנה היה נמוך מאוד ביחס לציפיות של המארגנים


----------



## toxic2004 (18/6/07)

מכיוון 
שהקהל הגיע למטרה אחת : אקשן. ואת זה המארגנים לא סיפקו כראוי.


----------



## פינזוסט (18/6/07)

עדויות על אלימות השוטרים אמש 
ברשת ב העלו לשידור את כתב קול ישראל ואת צלם מעריב שהעידו על האלימות של אופנועני היס"מ אתמול ברחוב בר אילן.


----------



## הפרסר (18/6/07)

זה יודע שעל האופנועים 
נמצאים כל בהמות היקום האנשים הכי מטורפים במשטרה והכי אכזריים אחריהם היס``מ אבל אני דיברתי אתמול על מה שאני ראיתי


----------



## פרנץ ונילה 222 (19/6/07)

למה אין הפקת לקחים לחרדים? 
כל שנה יש את אותו סיפור השוטרים מכים החרדים תמיד קורבן לעזעזל אולי שמישהו יקח את היוזמה לידיים ויפתח מין כתבים יותר נכון צלמים לשטח הבוער ולצלם את האמת. ככה שגם בטלויזיה יהיה הוכחות שלא תמיד החרדים מכים אלא גם השוטרים מכים ובעיקר הם.........


----------



## פינזוסט (19/6/07)

יש מספיק צילומים ווידאו 
אין מי שירכז את הכל ויגיש תביעה או בג"צ. חוצמזה שקשה לדעת מי השוטר המכה כי הם לא עונדים תגים.


----------



## toxic2004 (19/6/07)

זיהוי פנים 
מצלמים את הפנים. למרות שאאל"ט חוקית אסור, צילמתי (וכולם ג"כ ) בחסימות הכבישים את השוטרים. פשוט לעמוד להם עם מסרטה מול הפרצוף ולצלם.


----------



## פרנץ ונילה 222 (19/6/07)

זה הבעיה. 
שצריך מישהו לקום ולעשות מתאים למשי זהב לעשות את זה.


----------



## העולם החרדי (19/6/07)

המחאה נגד מצעד התועבה../images/Emo34.gif: יום ב' 
שרשור מרכז של האירועים אתמול, המשך גלישה נעימה


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (19/6/07)

שרשור ראשי; להפגנות במשך יום ג` 
נא לעדכן מה שקורה בשטח, אקשן, שוטרים, עצורים, וכו`,


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (19/6/07)

מה המצב כרגע ברחוב סלונים?


----------



## רדיו לשם שמים (19/6/07)

כרגע ממש נורא חם שם...שמש קיץ..ארטיק קרח|גזוז


----------



## רדיו לשם שמים (19/6/07)

מצעד הטומאה:מחלוקת בין לופוליאהקי ליועמ"ש של 
עיריית ירושלים. *ראש העיר י"ם הודיע לבג"ץ כי הוא והנהלת העירייה רואים במצעד התגרות הפוגעת במרקם העדין של תושבי העיר, ולכן יש לבטלו. לעומתו הודיע היועמ"ש של העירייה שיש לפעול על-פי החלטת בית-המשפט שסיפקה עקרונות לקיום המצעד. והבטיח כי העירייה תפעל על-פי ההחלטות בעניין זה, קח דווח בקול-ישראל. * (וואלה חדשות)


----------



## רדיו לשם שמים (19/6/07)

*לופוליאנסקי ------


----------



## אזרחית ישראל (20/6/07)

די לאלימות ולהסתה! לא למדתם כלום? 
לא למדתם כלום? תתביישו לכם! על שינאת חינם חרבה ירושלים.


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (19/6/07)

ברח` הפסגה בבית וגן, הציתו פח, 
ודרדרו אותו לרח` הרצל


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (19/6/07)

מה המצב בבית וגן? 
נא לעדכן.


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (19/6/07)

ברח` קצנלבויגן בהר נוף יידו אבנים 
לעבר מסוף אגד, וגם הבעירו שם צמיגים.


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (19/6/07)

מה המצב בהר נוף וגבעת שאול? 
נא לעדכן.


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (19/6/07)

מחר יתקיים מצעד הבהמות בירושלים 
במסלול של מעצד הגאווה, ע``י תנועת קוממיות ופעילי חזית לאומית,


----------



## רדיו לשם שמים (19/6/07)

י"ם ידווי אבנים לעבר סניף אגד בהר-נוף 
והבערת צמיג במקום. רח, הרצל חסום ע"י פח אשפה.


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (19/6/07)

כבר דווח בשרשור הראשי ב 15.55 
אז בבקשה, לשרשר בשרשור הראשי


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (19/6/07)

מחר המשפט של טורצין מדפוס מרום 
אז כנראה שיפגינו היום ומחר גם בשביל זה


----------



## רדיו לשם שמים (19/6/07)

המשטרה חילצה מהנדס בניין ממאה שערים 
מהנדס מבנים מסוכנים שבא לתת צו לפינוי בית-בשכונה. קהל-קודש תקפו את המהנדס והפכו את רכבו. כוח משטרה חילץ אותו, לא היו נפגעים האירוע.


----------



## כרוב מר ביער (19/6/07)

קהל קדוש? חוליגנים מושחתים!


----------



## כרוב מר ביער (19/6/07)

קהל קדוש? חוליגנים מושחתים!


----------



## הפרסר (19/6/07)

חולי נפש באים להציל אותם 
שהבנין לא יקרוס על התושבים אחרי זה שיקרוס יגידו מזניחים אותנו המדינה נגדנו התרענו על זה חאלס עם ראש בקיר


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (19/6/07)

המשטרה חילצה את המהנדס של העיריה 
ממאה שערים


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (19/6/07)

הדיון בבג``ץ נגד מצעד הגאווה נמשך 
הדיון בבג``ץ נגד קיום מצעד הגאווה נמשך: ``נעשו שינויים גדולים בנתיב המצעד`` אושר לצועדים לצעוד רק חצי קילומטר מרחוב דוד המלך עד לגן הפעמון ולאחר מכן אושרה עצרת במתחם סגור שתימשך שעה אחת בלבד. כך אמר בדיון מפקד מחוז ירושלים ניצב אילן פרנקו, שהסביר לבג``ץ כי האישור שהמשטרה נתנה למצעד הגאווה מחרתיים הוא פשרה על פי הנוסחה שקבע בית המשפט לאזן בין חופש הביטוי מחד גיסא לבין הצורך לשמור על הסדר הציבורי מאידך גיסא. [קובי רוזן]


----------



## חדש ישן 1 (20/6/07)

הערב בציין אזייגער 
הפגנת זעם נגד הפוגרום אתמול תצא מביהמד סאטמר רחוב יואל צפו לאקשן לא רגיל


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (20/6/07)

תרגום לעברית 
הערב בשעה 10 בערב, תצא הפגנה מבית הכנסת סאטמר, ברחוב יואל בירושלים


----------



## בחור ישיבה חסידי (20/6/07)

הפגנות 
מישהו יודע איפה יש הפגנות?


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (20/6/07)

מה המצב כרגע בהפגנות? 
ככר השבת סגור לתנועה, מה עוד?


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (20/6/07)

מה קורה עם ההפגנה בסאטמר? 
מי מעדכן מהשטח?


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (20/6/07)

מפגינים יידו אבנים ונפצים בשבטי 
ישראל בירושלים, משטרה במקום.


----------



## בחור ישיבה חסידי (20/6/07)

הפגנה סוערת במא``ש


----------



## מיין פייערל (20/6/07)

‏ י-ם: רק כעת המשטרה פינתה את הרכב 
ירושלים: רק כעת הגיעה המשטרה בכוחות גדולים והוציאה את הרכב ההפוך ממאה שערים המשטרה הגיעה בכוחות גדולים לאבטח את הגורר של העירייה כדי לפנות את הרכב של מהנדס מטעם העירייה שתושביה הזועמים של מאה שערים הפכו על ראשו, במשך היום נעשה מטעם המשטרה מספר ניסיונות להוציא את הרכב מהרחוב, אך נתקלו במטחי אבנים עד שנאלצו לעזוב, כעת לקראת לילה הצליחו להוציא את הרכב מהאיזור. [קובי רוזן]


----------



## ילקוט10 (20/6/07)

איפה התמונות?


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (20/6/07)

עצור אחד בהפגנה בשבטי ישראל 
בינתים


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (20/6/07)

עד עכשיו עדיין לא סיימו את ההפגנות 
בשמואל הנביא ליד זווהיל, מלא פחים בוערים, וכוחות משטרה עדיין נמצאים במקום.


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (20/6/07)

ירושלים: ארבעה שוטרים נפצעו הלילה 
ירושלים: ארבעה שוטרים/tapuzforum/images/emo196.gif נפצעו הלילה בהפגנות נגד מצעד הגאווה /tapuzforum/images/emo34.gif שבעה מהם נעצרו בחשד שיידו אבנים על שוטרים במסגרת המחאה נגד קיום מצעד הגאווה. שלושה שוטרים נזקקו לקבלת טיפול רפואי/tapuzforum/images/emo101.gif. [קובי רוזן]


----------



## יוסי מאש (19/6/07)

תמונות מרח סלונים 
לא הכי ברור, אבל זה מה יש.


----------



## יוסי מאש (19/6/07)

ללא נושא


----------



## יוסי מאש (19/6/07)

‏2


----------



## יוסי מאש (20/6/07)

הקפצה /tapuzforum/images/emo208.gif 
קפוץ....


----------



## העולם החרדי (19/6/07)

לופוליאנסקי: המשטרה נוהגת באלימות בלתי סבירה 
לופוליאנסקי מאשים: המשטרה נוהגת באלימות בלתי סבירה שוטרים רכובים על אופנועים מכים באלות את המפגינים נגד מצעד התועבה. זרנוקי מים השחיתו דירות של תושבי שכונת מאה שערים. ראש עירית ירושלים לשוטרים: תרסנו את עצמכם אלי פישר ‏ ראש עיריית ירושלים, אורי לופוליאנסקי, יוצא כנגד ההתנהלות האלימה של השוטרים בהפגנות נגד מצעד התועבה. לופוליאנסקי קרא למפקדי משטרת הבירה: הפסיקו את האלימות מצד השוטרים כנגד תושבי ירושלים. לאור ריבוי תלונות על אלימות מצד שוטרים כלפי המוחים על הכוונה לפגוע בקדשי העיר ועוברי אורח, ולאור תלונות שנבדקו על ידי ראש העיר ירושלים, המעידות על שימוש מופרז באמצעים לפיזור הפגנות ופגיעה בתושבי השכונות החרדיות באמצעות התזת זרנוקי מים לתוך דירותיהם, קרא היום הרב אורי לופוליאנסקי למפקדי משטרת הבירה, לרסן את פעילותם ולהפסיק את האלימות כלפי התושבים. ראש העיר אמר כי מדובר בפעילות שאינה סבירה, הגורמת לנזק בגופם בנפשם ובממונם של תושבי העיר. לעירית ירושלים הגיעו תלונות רבות על התנהלות אלימה ולא מוצדקת של שוטרים, כמו הכאה של עוברי אורח באמצעות אלות תוך רכיבה על אופנועים. בנוסף, עשרות דיירים מאזור מאה שערים שכלל לא השתתפו בהפגנות, טענו כי השוטרים הסבו נזק רב לרכושם, ללא כל הצדקה. על פי הטענות, עשתה המשטרה בימים האחרונים שימוש בזרנוקי מים בעוצמה חזקה ביותר, והפנתה אותם באופן יזום לעבר בתים באזור שלא היה להם כל קשר להפגנות. בעקבות כך נגרם נזק כבד לרכוש כאשר חלונות הבתים נופצו, הבתים עצמם נמלאו מים והרהיטים נהרסו כליל. ראש העיר ציין כי מלבד הנזק ברכוש יש בדבר סכנת חיים של ממש, בעיקר עבור קשישים וילדים הנמצאים בבתים. "הכוונה לפגוע בקדשי העיר", אמר לופוליאנסקי "באה בעיקר מצד כאלו אשר אינם תושבי העיר, המבקשים לעורר פרובוקציות מיותרות. לא יתכן כי בנוסף לפגיעה החמורה בקדשי העיר וברגשות התושבים, יפגעו השוטרים גם בגופם ובממונם של תושבים ללא כל הצדקה". בחדרי חרדים


----------



## העולם החרדי (20/6/07)

העדה"ח עומדת לרכז תביעות נזיקין נגד המשטרה 
העדה החרדית עומדת לרכז תביעות נזיקין נגד המשטרה משאית זרנוק מים של המשטרה גרמה נזק רב לדירה שלטענת העירייה מסוכן לשהות בה. מהנדס מבנים מסוכנים של עיריית ירושלים, שבא לתת צו פינוי למשפחה, חולץ ע"י המשטרה.בחורים שהבחינו בנעשה הפכו את רכבו של המהנדס וכתבו על הרכב כי זהו תוצאת המצעד. ירוחם שמואלביץ ושלום בר ששת   בשעה זו נפגשים עסקני העדה החרדית עם עו"ד שמתכוון לטפל בעשרות תביעות נזיקין נגד משטרת ירושלים, וכן נגד שוטרים שהפעילו אלימות נגד אנשים בימים האחרונים. ההחלטה על כך תימסר ככל הנראה כבר הערב (שלישי), באמצעות כרוזים בהם יהיו מספרי טלפון של מטה שירכז את כל התלונות נגד המשטרה. אחד המקרים שגרמו לעסקני העדה החרדית לעשות כן, זה בעקבות גרימת נזק כבד לדירה ברחוב סלונים בשכונת מאה שערים, זאת לאחר שמשאית מתיזת מים של המשטרה, התיזה כמויות אדירות של מים לתוך אותה דירה, וגרמה נזק כבד לרכוש ולרהיטים שהיו בבית. היום בצהרים כאשר הגיע מהנדס מבנים מסוכנים של העירייה, הוא קבע כי נגרם נזק כבד לדירה, באופן שלא מאפשר להמשיך לשהות במקום. לדברי המשטרה ההחלטה על מסירת הצו נעשתה ללא תיאום עימה, מה שגרם למשטרה לחלץ אותו מהמקום. באותו הזמן הפכו נערים את רכב העירייה, וגרמו לו נזק כבד. לדעת נט


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (20/6/07)

../images/Emo34.gif פשקויל נגד מצעד הגאוה ../images/Emo34.gif


----------



## טלית נודדת (20/6/07)

הספירה לאחור עד הלווייתינו 
התחילה ברגע שנולדנו... קללות, קסמים, איומים. מה הלאה? העלאה באוב?


----------



## יוסי מאש (20/6/07)

מה זה אוב? ולאן מעלים אותו?


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (20/6/07)

../images/Emo197.gif במדינה אחרת לא היו מפריעים לדתיים  *אבל    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





      "     מדינת    ישראל     "     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




       זאת     "   מדינה     רעה    "      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שאפילו    בבסיס    שלה    יש    חוקים    של     סדום    ושל    עמורה       . הכל   כדי   לשרת   את   המטרות    של      "     הערב    רב     " *


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (20/6/07)

בעוד חודשיים יפלו טילים על תל אביב


----------



## טלית נודדת (20/6/07)

הכל נעשה כרצונו, הלא כן?


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (21/6/07)

../images/Emo197.gif מי כמוכם נאמן לתורה ../images/Emo197.gif


----------



## הנסיך מהגבעה (20/6/07)

ברומא תתנהג כרומאי 
מי שמכיר אותי יודע שאני והעדה החרדית לא בדיוק סיפור אהבה גדול , אבל מה רצית שיזמינו אותם לדין תורה  ? אצל מי בדיוק הם יסכימו לבוא ? לאיזה בית דין ?


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (20/6/07)

רביץ: כוח בלתי סביר בפיזור הפגנות 
ח``כ הרב רביץ: אסור שמשטרת ישראל תפעיל כוח בלתי סביר בפיזור הפגנות............ ג` בתמוז התשס``ז : ח``כ הרב אברהם רביץ אמר היום בנאומו בכנסת כי ``אסור שמשטרת ישראל תפעיל כוח בלתי סביר בפיזור הפגנות.`` ``מעדויות רבות שעולות מהשטח, ניתן להבין כי המשטרה בחרה בענישה קולקטיבית, פוגעת בחפים מפשע, וזורעת הרס רב, באיזורי ההפגנות נגד המצעד.`` ``המשטרה היא זו שקוראת במעשיה לאלימות``, הוסיף ח``כ הר רביץ.


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (20/6/07)

דרושים לוחמי מג``ב/tapuzforum/images/emo195.gif: ₪35 לשעה 
המשטרה/tapuzforum/images/emo196.gif פרסמה היום מודעה בעיתון `ישראלי` /tapuzforum/images/emo104.gifשדרושים בוגרי צבא, לפעילות ביחידות מג``ב /tapuzforum/images/emo195.gifתמורת 35 שקלים לשעה, יחידות אלו יופנו לטיפול מסור למפגינים נגד מצעד התועבה./tapuzforum/images/emo34.gif מי מצטרף?


----------



## עוד לין1 (20/6/07)

זהו רק 35 ש"ח 
לא שווה לקבל 35 לשעה+אבנים ?


----------



## מיין פייערל (20/6/07)

בטח ששווה 
אתה יודע איזה כייף להכניס מכות למפגינים חרדים?. יותר שווה מהכסף, תשאל כל חילוני ממוצע, הוא מוכן אפילו לשלם ע``כ


----------



## יוסי מאש (20/6/07)

הגזמת.. פייערל! 
``כל חילוני``...


----------



## אוגי 2000 (20/6/07)

מיין בהחלט אתה טועה ידידי. 
דע לך שיש המון חילוניים שמבינים את רגשות החרדים ותומכים בהם. לצערינו התקשורת לא נותת ביטוי לאנשים אלו, כדי ליצור רושם שיש חרדים מחד, ויש חילוניים שמתנגדים לחרדים מנגד.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (20/6/07)

../images/Emo150.gif איך משחדים שופט בישראל ../images/Emo35.gif  *שופט    בית    המשפט     העליון     מקבל    "    חצי    מיליון     שקל     "     על    ידי    משרדי    ממשלה    כדי    להעביר    חוקים*


----------



## יוסי מאש (20/6/07)

אגב. לפני חודשיים פרסמו 
דרושים בעלי יכולת קרב מגע ונטרול אנוש! אז תבינו עם מה מתעסקים כאן.


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (20/6/07)

שרשור ראשי; להפגנות במשך יום רביעי 
נא לעדכן את האירועים החמים, מצעד הבהמות, הפגנות, שריפת פחים, אבנים, חסימת כבישים, ועצורים, תודה


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (20/6/07)

זהו , היום זה היזדמנות אחרונה  *שעת   השין   מיתקרבת    .*


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (20/6/07)

7 חדרים נעצרו בהפגנות נגד מצעד 
הגאווה,


----------



## toxic2004 (20/6/07)

../images/Emo197.gif7 חרדים נעצרו בעימותים על רקע קיום 
המצעד משטרת ירושלים עצרה שבעה חרדים החשודים ביידוי אבנים ועימותים עם שוטרים על רקע קיום מצעד הגאווה בעיר. ארבעה שוטרים נפצעו במהלך העימותים, ושלושה מהם הועברו לקבלת טיפול רפואי בבית חולים. (אפרת וייס)


----------



## מיין פייערל (20/6/07)

בגופינו נחסום את הבושה: המאבק מתחמם 
מודעות חדשות הבוקר, נגד המצעד שאמור להתקיים מחר.


----------



## toxic2004 (20/6/07)

כל הכבוד לבית היהודי 
במקום הבית הפתוח של החולים קמו ראשי הבית היהודי והחליטו להיאבק בצורה נכונה ללא אבנים וללא מכות.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (21/6/07)

../images/Emo66.gif שנה הבאה יביאו הומואים מ- חוץ לארץ  *שנה    הבאה     יביאו     "     הומואים    גויים      " וגם   בעוד    5     שנים    הם     ילכו      "     ערומים    ברחוב     "       ..............................*


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (21/6/07)

../images/Emo66.gif שנה הבאה יביאו הומואים מ- חוץ לארץ  *שנה     הבאה      יביאו       "     הומואים     גויים      "           .................... בעוד     5      שנים     הם     ילכו      "      ערומים     ברחוב      "*


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (20/6/07)

המשטרה איתרה 60 צמיגים בשכונת גילה 
בירושלים, שהוסתרו במקום ע``י המתנגדים למצעד הגאווה.


----------



## toxic2004 (20/6/07)

מאות שוטרים התאמנו בת"א לקראת המצעד 
-400 שוטרי משטרת מחוז תל-אביב התאמנו הבוקר (יום ד') בדרום תל-אביב לקראת מצעד הגאווה שיתקיים מחר בירושלים. השוטרים הללו יתגברו את שוטרי משטרת ירושלים, שייערכו באופן מתוגבר. במשטרה מתייחסים ברצינות לאפשרות שהמחאה הקולנית תצא משליטה ותיגמר בהפרות סדר. השוטרים התפצלו בתל-אביב למספר קבוצות ותירגלו תרחישים שאמורים להתקיים במצעד. בין היתר הם הצטיידו באלות ובמגיני פלסטיק, והתאמנו בתפיסת מתפרעים. שוטרים דימו מפגינים וחבריהם תפסו אותם. הם התאמנו בהדיפת המונים באמצעות מגינים. אחד השוטרים דימה מפגין חרדי וקילל את השוטרים, כפי שאולי יקרה במציאות. למרות ההודעה הרשמית שפורסמה בשם רבני דגל התורה שלא לצאת ולהפגין נגד מצעד הגאווה שיתקיים מחר בירושלים, נמשכת המחאה האלימה של החרדים. הלילה עצרה משטרת מרחב דן 12 חרדים מבני ברק, בהם שמונה נערים, שיידו אבנים אל מכוניות בכביש 4. שניים מהם שוחררו.   הפרות הסדר נמשכו גם בשכונות גבעת שאול, מאה שערים, בית ישראל ובית וגן בבירה. משטרת ירושלים עצרה שבעה חרדים החשודים ביידוי אבנים ועימותים עם שוטרים. מפגינים חרדים המשיכו לשרוף עגלות אשפה ויידו אבנים לעבר השוטרים. ארבעה שוטרים נפצעו, שלושה מהם הועברו לקבלת טיפול רפואי בבית חולים. ביום ראשון התעמתו חרדים עם שוטרים בתום הפגנת אלפים ברחוב בר-אילן בירושלים במחאה על מצעד הגאווה. לפחות שמונה בני אדם, בהם שבעה שוטרים, נפצעו. 24 מפגינים נעצרו, כמחציתם שוחררו בתנאים מגבילים והשאר נלקחו להמשך חקירה. הדרך למצעד הגאווה נסללה סופית היום, כאשר בג"ץ דחה עתירה שהגיש זוג הורים תושבי ירושלים נגד קיום מצעד הגאווה. בעתירה נטען שהמצעד יפגע בחגיגות הבת מצווה של בתם שתערך בבית מלון בעיר, הסמוך למסלול שבו ייערך המצעד. לצפייה באימונים: http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-3415242,00.html


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (21/6/07)

../images/Emo34.gif הודעת " הבית הפתוח " לציבור החרדי


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (20/6/07)

מצעד הבהמות: אמור לצאת לדרך בשעה 
14.20 בערך, במסלול של מצעד הגאווה, המצעד מאורגן ע``י חזית יהודית, ותנועת קוממיות.


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (20/6/07)

המשטרה מנעה את קיום מצעד הבהמות 
מהסיבה שאין אישור ממשרד החקלאות,


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (20/6/07)

י-ם: חרדי נעצר על חם מרסס גרפיטי/tapuzforum/images/emo41.gif 
ירושלים: המשטרה/tapuzforum/images/emo196.gif עצרה על חם חרדי/tapuzforum/images/emo197.gif שריסס על קיר מועדון שושן במרכז ירושלים בגנות מצעד הגאווה/tapuzforum/images/emo34.gif המתוכנן מחר. כותב הגרפיטי חרדי בן 44 נתפס על חם על ידי כח משטרה שארב במקום לפי מידע מודיעיני מוקדם שהיה בידיהם על הכוונה לפגוע במקום. כזכור המקום סובל מהרבה נזקים ואף היה ניסיון בעבר להציתו. [קובי רוזן]


----------



## קומנדו ברסלב (20/6/07)

ההיכון לשיא ההפגנות היום בלילה 
א


----------



## קומנדו ברסלב (20/6/07)

ב


----------



## קומנדו ברסלב (20/6/07)

ג


----------



## toxic2004 (21/6/07)

כמדומני 
ואם עיני לא מטעות אותי, ב' וג' אינם דומים?


----------



## הקפייאה (20/6/07)

בחור נעצר כעת ברחוב שבטי ישראל 
כשניסה לדרדר מכולת אשפה בוערת לכיוון תחנת הדלק


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (20/6/07)

מפגין נעצר בשבטי ישראל 
לאחר שניסה לדרדר צפרדע בוערת לתחנת הדלק


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (21/6/07)

../images/Emo34.gif פשקויל חדש נגד מצעד הגאוה ../images/Emo34.gif  *מחר    בשעה    17:00    ברחוב     דוד     המלך       .*


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (21/6/07)

מחר בשעה 17:00 מצעד הגאוה מול חומות ירושלים  *זהו   חרדים    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





      ...................................... שעת     השין     הסתיימה       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני   מקוה    שיהיה    לכם    בהצלחה    לגרום    לגועל   נפש    הזה    להיתבטל      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## מיין פייערל (21/6/07)

/tapuzforum/images/emo41.gifב``ב: הפגנות במחאה על המצעד מחר 
הפגנות בבני ברק במחאה על המצעד מחר בבירה ........ מאות מפגינים חרדים חוסמים בשעה זו את צומת הרחובות עזרא והשומר בבני ברק, זאת במחאה על קיום מצעד התועבה מחר בירושלים. כתבנו מוסר כי השוטרים ערוכים במקום לפנות את המפגינים ולאפשר את התנועה במקום. [ערוץ 7]


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (21/6/07)

שני מפגינים נעצרו בשבטי ישראל 
וכמובן שהולך כל הזמן אקשן, מכתזית ויס``מ.


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (21/6/07)

שלושה מפגינים נעצרו עכשיו בשבטי 
ישראל,


----------



## המכה בראש (20/6/07)

סרטון על מצעד התועבה ../images/Emo36.gif 
נא לצפות >> וגם תגיבו.


----------



## טלית נודדת (20/6/07)

סרטונים יש בשפע 
למשל סרטון העיירה בוערת. ויש גם את הסרטון הזה שנקרא העיר הזו.


----------



## המכה בראש (20/6/07)

הפיתרון הוא :  *צ-ו-ע-ד-י  ה- מ-צ-ע-ד , ה-ח-ו-צ-ה  מ-נ-ו-ו-ל-י-ם ! ! ! !* המכה בראש, כהניסט, שמתנגד לביזוי ירושלים.


----------



## צופית1האחת (20/6/07)

העיירה הבוערת יותר נוגע ללב


----------



## אלקטרו חנן (20/6/07)

מצעד הבהמות בוטל 
אין אישור ממשרד החקלאות


----------



## העולם החרדי (21/6/07)

עתירה לבג"צ - להפסיק את השימוש במכתזיו"ת 
עתירה לבג"צ שיורה להפסיק את השימוש במכתזיו"ת שלושה תושבי שכונת מאה שערים ועמותת "בצדק" פנו לבג"צ שיורה להפסיק את השימוש במשאית להתזת מים לפיזור הפגנות, בשכונות החרדיות הצפופות של ירושלים. בעתירה נאמר כי: רובם המכריע של המתפרעים אינם תושבי האזור, והם עושים שימוש ציני בתושבי האיזור. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ירוחם שמואלביץ   ד' בתמוז התשס"ז :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 היום (רביעי) הוגשה עתירה דחופה לבג"צ ע"י עמותת "בצדק" ושלושה תושבי מאה שערים, במטרה שבית המשפט ייתן צו על תנאי וכן צו ביניים למשטרה, על הטלת הגבלות בשימוש במכתזיו"ת (משאיות להתזת מים) בשטח בנוי ובפרט בשכונות החרדיות הצפופות של ירושלים, בדומה להגבלות המוטלות על כל נשק אחר, ובנוסף לקבוע כללים מחייבים  להפעלתן. כמו כן נדרש בג"צ להורות למשטרה להימנע מלהפעיל מכתזיו"ת אל תוך דירות מגורים או בתי עסק של תושבי האזור. בעתירה נכתב כי קיימת דחיפות מיוחדת במתן צו הביניים, זאת לנוכח המצב העובדתי, כי גם בעצם שעות אלו סובבות מכתזיו"ת בשכונות החרדיות של ירושלים, מתיזות מים לבתים, שוברות את חלונותיהם, פוגעות  בנכסיהם ומזיקות לעוברים ושבים תמימים ברחובה של עיר הבירה. בעתירה נטען, כי "ענישה סביבתית" פסולה מעיקרה, וכי בידי המשטרה להפעיל אמצעים מידתיים אחרים, פוגעניים פחות, אשר ישיגו את אותה המטרה, אף ביתר יעילות. לדעת נט


----------



## מחר יום חדש1 (21/6/07)

אין במה להתגאות 
לדעתי, אין פסול בהעדפה מינית כלשהיא, איש באמונתו ובשיגיונותיו יחיה. יחד עם זאת אין במה להתגאות כדאתה שונה מאחרים וזו עובדה שאתה שונה מה גם שהפגנה כזו מכיסה ומתסיסה אנשים רבים מכל המגזרים.


----------



## אפקט ה ד ו מ י נ ו (21/6/07)

יש תוכנית אמיתית לעצור את המצעד??? 
או שזה אמור לעבור בקול ענות חלשה?


----------



## יוסי מאש (21/6/07)

אני לא הפגנתי, ולא אעשה את זה גם 
היום! היה אסור בכלל לצאת מלכתחילה להפגנות! זה הרס לנו את הנוער, את החיים. ובעיקר שירת את הסוטים האלו! אפי התקשורת לא עשתה להם כזה פרסום. ואם מישהו חושב אחרת שיגיב, אני בטוח שאתמודד מולו יפה.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (21/6/07)

../images/Emo34.gif היום יתקיים " מצעד הגאוה "  *היום    בשעה    17:00    יתקיים    מצעד   הגאוה    מול    חומות    ירושלים     ברחוב   דוד   המלך    עד    לגן    הפעמון      . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   המשטרה   הכריזה   כוננות    נגד   מיתפרעים   בכל   רחבי   הארץ     .*


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (21/6/07)

בתי הסוהר הכינו 200 חדרי כליאה לחרדים ../images/Emo197.gif  *שרות    בתי   הסוהר     (    שב"ס   )     הכינו    200    חדרי    כלא    ברחבי    הארץ     לכל    המיתפרעים    החרדים    שינסו    להפריע    למצעד    הגאוה     היום       .*


----------



## ננח נחמ נחמן מאומן (21/6/07)

מתקן כליאה ע"י הדרך לקבר רחל


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (14/6/07)

כדי לפרסם עוברי עבירה, 
שכולם ילמדו מהם.! מה? זה עוד לא מובן?


----------



## חרדי חכם (14/6/07)

כי מטלפון ציבורי 
לא יוכלו לעצור אותך על הטרדה טלפונית


----------



## שאבעס גוי (14/6/07)

קבלו סיפור דומה ויפה. 
לפני איזה 5 שנים התלונן אבשלום וילן (כמדומני או לחילופין ח``כ אחר ממרצ המתגורר באשדוד) על הכרוז המבשר בימי שישי את זמן כניסת ויציאת השבת באשדוד. כאשר אמרו לו (איני זוכר אם זה היה ברדיו או בכנסת) ``אבל אנשי העיר מעוניינים לדעת מתי נכנסת השבת`` אז הוא ענה ``מי שרוצה לדעת שיתקשר אלי``. הלכו ופרסמו את המספר שלו כדי שמי שרוצה לדעת את זמני השבת שיתקשר לברר אצלו. (יאמר לזכותו שהוא ענה באדיבות ואני התקשרתי כמה פעמים) לבסוף הוא השאיר הודעה בתא הקולי עם זמני כניסת השבת. אני עקבתי כמה שבועות והוא עדכן בקולו בכל שבוע על פרשת השבוע וזמני כניסת השבת.


----------



## חרדי חכם (14/6/07)

חחח 
הנ``ל היה חברהמן. אבל החרדים לא פרייארים, ויודעים לחנך חכמים כמותו


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (14/6/07)

אם אני מתקשר מטלפון חסוי, או 
או מפלאפון חסוי, אז אין בעיה?


----------



## א איד איז נישט קיין ציוני (14/6/07)

יש בעיה גדולה 
חוץ מטלפון ציבורי כל טלפון גם גוביינא, בזכרט, כרטיס חיוג, חסוי, הכל שקוף אצלם


----------



## בנדנה2 (14/6/07)

ללא נושא 
צודק 100%


----------



## newfolder (14/6/07)

טוב, 
אנחנו רואים את הדברים אחרת אבל אני מקבלת את דעתך. ומה בכל זאת היית אומר לאותו אדם קרוב? האם היית מבקש לנתק את הקשר? מנסה לשנות אותו? שומר על קשר למרות הכל? ברמה האנושית, עצוב לי על האנשים האלה שנקרעים מהעולם ומהמשפחה שלהם בגלל משהו שאין להם שליטה עליו.


----------



## חרדי חכם (14/6/07)

הם לא צריכים להיקרע 
סה"כ נשלח אותם לטיפול קטנטן בנידון, והם יעברו את זה . ועוד יתחתנו וימשיכו את עם ישראל , ע"י הבאת ילדים לעולם. `הומו` זה לא נטייה, זה מחלה/בעיה נפשית


----------



## newfolder (14/6/07)

לפי היכרותי עם הנושא "טיפול קטנטן" לא יועיל 
אתה יכול לקרוא לזה מחלה או נטייה, לא משנה לי. אבל אם אתה כבר קורא לזה מחלה, האם היית נוטש אדם קרוב שחלה, או שהיית תומך בו ומנסה לסייע לו בשעתו הקשה?


----------



## toxic2004 (17/6/07)

בד"כ אדם חולה מכיר בחולי שלו 
ורוצה לטפל בבעיה ולצאת ממנה. את מכירה אחד מהסוטים שרוצים לצאת ממחלתם?


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (15/6/07)

../images/Emo122.gif הומואים מתים צעירים בלי ילדים ../images/Emo122.gif  *הם  בדרך  כלל   מתים  צעירים   בלי  ילדים   ועם   הרבה   סמים   בתוך   הגוף       . אצל   הלסביות   זה   עוד   פחות   גרוע   כי   הם    ניכנסות   להריון   דרך   הומו    ומגדלות   ילדים   בלי   אבא*


----------



## toxic2004 (14/6/07)

עם כל הכבוד 
לא נראה לי שאת מחפשת תשובה.


----------



## newfolder (14/6/07)

למה אתה חושב ככה? 
אם הייתי רוצה לתקוף או להתלהם הייתי יכולה לעשות את זה. ניסחתי את השאלה שלי בעדינות כי אני לא רוצה לפגוע אלא לקבל תשובה כנה.


----------



## toxic2004 (17/6/07)

ככה זה נראה לי. אני מרגיש שזו סתם 
התלהמות. ויכול להיות שאני טועה.


----------



## שאבעס גוי (14/6/07)

קבלי בתשובה. 
חוק הוא חוק הוא חוק. נכון? אותו הדבר בתורה. ברגע שגם במדינת ישראל ינהגו במידה שאת מציעה הלך עלינו. קבלי בדוגמאות. אני לא מסוגל לנסוע במהירות של פחות מ 170 קמ``ש ואני מבקש שתקבלו אותי כמו שאני ולא תעשו לי כלום, או למשל אדם שיאמר אני לא מסוגל לשלם מס הכנסה. לא יכול לא יכול. אבל אני רוצה שהקהילה תקבל אותי כמו שאני וגם תיתן לי את כל הזכויות המגיעות לכולם. או יותר פשוט אני כלפטומן (אחד שגונב, אבל זו פשוט מחלה) אני לא יכול להתגבר על עצמי אבל גם איני רוצה לקחת תרופות ואני מבקש שלא יעשו לי כלום וגם אם אפשר לא להצר את צעדי. אני מקווה שהבנת אע``פ שאני מאמין שתאמרי ``לא זה לא אותו הדבר``. את יכולה לומר מה שאת רוצה העיקר שהבנת.


----------



## newfolder (14/6/07)

אבל זה באמת לא אותו דבר. 
בכל הדוגמאות שנתת יש פגיעה בחברה אבל אין שום פגיעה בכך שאדם מסויים נמשך למשהו או במעשים שנעשים בין שני מבוגרים בהסכמה. אני גם לא מסכימה שחוק הוא חוק הוא חוק. כשחוק לא מתאים למציאות צריך לשנות אותו. אני מבינה שבכל הנוגע לדת אי אפשר לשנות חוקים (לפחות לא בזרם האורתודוקסי) אבל לא לנושא הזה כיוונתי בשאלתי אלא לסוגייה האנושית, כיצד תגיבו לאדם קרוב שיספר לכם על נטיותיו.


----------



## שאבעס גוי (14/6/07)

שיעשה מה שהוא רוצה בחדרי חדרים 
אך לא נוכל לקבל זוג גברים נשוי. כי דבר זה כן פוגע בחברה ובחינוך ילדינו. ד``א רוב הציבור החרדי כועס על עצם העלאת הנושא של מצעד התועבה בציבור שלנו. היה כמובן מלכתחילה עדיף שלא להתייחס למצעד כי עצם הדיבור ע``כ פוגע בציבור שלנו ובעיקר בילדים. אך מה לעשות וכבר העלו את הנושא (אמנון יצחק) אז איננו יכולים לעבור ע``כ בשתיקה. בקטע הזה אין מה לומר שהבית הפתוח ניצח אותנו בנקודות אבל את הכסף סופרים במדרגות. לסיכום. זה כן פוגע בחברה.


----------



## newfolder (14/6/07)

או.קיי. תודה על התשובה. 
האמת תיארתי לעצמי שכל הבלאגן עם מצעד הגאווה לא מסב יותר מידי נחת לחרדים, במיוחד ההורים שבינהם. בגלל זה גם התפלאתי על זה.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (14/6/07)

../images/Emo22.gif המיצוה ה- 1 בעולם זה בין גבר לאישה  *"     פרו     ורבו      ומלאו     את     הארץ       "\ אז    כל    מי   שהולך    נגד    זה     הוא    הולך     נגד    הטבע     וגם    נגד     הקדוש     ברוך    הוא      " וגם   מי    שהוא    לא    מוליד    ילדים    הוא     עבריין       
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









*


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (14/6/07)

מורד באלוקים = מורד במלכות


----------



## עובדת בית חולים (14/6/07)

תיקון טעות: הם יצאו בשאלה ולא חזרו בשאלה!!! 
לחזור רק חוזרים בתשובה!!!


----------



## שאבעס גוי (14/6/07)

א. אני אוהב כושיות חזקות. 
ב. גם כאשר סוגרים את כיכר השבת כל מרכז העיר נחסם.


----------



## לא עובר טסט (14/6/07)

חחח אהבתי את ההשוואה במספרים... 
ההשוואה של המספרים היא חזקה ביותר. ועכשיו לעניינינו, א. אנחנו לא נוקמים בחילונים! ולכן אין עניין להרוס להם רכוש, הם לא יכולים למנוע את המצעד יותר ממה שאנחנו יכולים, אז למה להזיק להם? הם עשו משהו רע? מילא אם משתתפי המצעד היו מתגוררים באזור מסויים אזי היה טעם להפגין שם, אבל סתם בשכונה חילונית? על מה ולמה?? ב.לידיעתך, כשכיכר השבת נחסם לתנועה אז התחבורה הציבורית נוסעת דרך יפו, שבטי ישראל, כביש מס` 1, וכשנוצר שם עומס כל העיר פקוקה....כך שהרווחנו שתי ציפורים או יותר במכה אחת.


----------



## toxic2004 (14/6/07)

בנושא השוטרים 
אולי זה מידה כנגד מידה על הפוגרום שהם עשו בעמונה.


----------



## חרדי חכם (14/6/07)

סתם לידיעה 
המחאה בירושלים אתמול בערב, נעשתה ע"י `אנשי העדה החרדית` תושבי שכונת מאה שערים והסביבה, ולא ע"י פרענקים כהגדרתך


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (14/6/07)

אני שונא את ההישתוללות של החרדים  *אבל   עכשיו    אני  מסכים   איתם    בכל   מחיר   שאסור   לתת    לגיטימציה   לאנשים    כאלה      . שהם  ישארו   בתוך   הבתים   שלהם   עם   הסדינים   שלהם   ושלא  ניצטרך   לראות   אותם  ברחוב    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## חמותי ואני ובעלי (15/6/07)

מחזירים להם על ההתנתקות


----------



## סיר חע (16/6/07)

אטימות.../images/Emo204.gif


----------



## אלקטרו חנן (15/6/07)

אתה לא קיבלת דו"ח בחיים? 
לא שללו לך את הרישיון? עכשיו תחשוב מה עובר על בחור שעל תחילת בין הזמנים קיבל שלילה ותבין איך כל המכות והקללות זה ברחמים


----------



## צופית1האחת (15/6/07)

פרנץ ונילה 
זה לא יעזור


----------



## מירס קשר (17/6/07)

השבוע כנראה יהיו אבנים בכל האיזור 
והמלחמה גובלת בסכנת נפשות


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (17/6/07)

../images/Emo18.gif זה סכנה לקיום האנושי בעולם ../images/Emo18.gif  *לתת  לגיטימציה  לאנשים  כאלה  זה  סכנה  לקיום  האנושי  בעולם   וגם  סכנה  להמשך  של  העם  היהודי   . אנשים  כאלה  הם   :     "  מתים   צעירים   בלי  ילדים  שיוכלו  לטפל  בהם   "   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*


----------



## חרדי חכם (17/6/07)

ומה הבעיה 
שהם יתחתנו הומואים על לסביות, ובא שלום על ישראל. הרי שניהם דוגלים באותו שיטה, אז זה שידוך מתאים


----------



## toxic2004 (17/6/07)

הומואים 
לא נמשכים ללסביות. בדיוק בגלל זה הם הומואים. הם חולים, הם סוטים, הם אנשים מסכנים.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (17/6/07)

הם סכנה לקיום המין האנושי  *  אוי     ואבוי     לילד   שהוא    יוולד    ל-2    בנות     לסביות      .*


----------



## toxic2004 (14/6/07)

אבל ש"ס הרי צריכים נו...נו... איך קוראים, אבל 
למילה הזו שהם אוהבים? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כסף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בלי כסף הם היו עוזבים את הממשלה. אבל הרי הכסף יטהר ממזרים, ובשם הכסף לישיבות ולכוללים ניתן גם לשבת בממשלה חילונית שמאלנית אנטי דתית ואנטי יהודית שאינה יודעת לתפקד. ובכלל, האם לא אמר הרבעובדיה זה מכבר (לפני הבחירות) שמי שיצביע ל"קדימה" סופו גיהנם? ומה דינם של אלו היושבים עם "קדימה" באותה ממשלה ויונקים את כספם מממשלה זו? , למילה הזו שהם אוהבים? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כסף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בלי כסף הם היו עוזבים את הממשלה. אבל הרי הכסף יטהר ממזרים, ובשם הכסף לישיבות ולכוללים ניתן גם לשבת בממשלה חילונית שמאלנית אנטי דתית ואנטי יהודית שאינה יודעת לתפקד. ובכלל, האם לא אמר הרבעובדיה זה מכבר (לפני הבחירות) שמי שיצביע ל"קדימה" סופו גיהנם? ומה דינם של אלו היושבים עם "קדימה" באותה ממשלה ויונקים את כספם מממשלה זו?


----------



## אין ניק1 (14/6/07)

זה נקודת המבחן של שס 
אם הם עובדים לבעל או לאלוקים אם הם לא יאיימו בפרישה זה יהיה בדיחה שבמערכת הבריחות הם יורו להצביע למען קידוש ה` והיהדות.


----------



## toxic2004 (14/6/07)

אל דאגה, הם לא יפרשו 
הם גם לא ייאיימו בפרישה. פשוט הכסף הדביק אותם חזק לכיסא וכמו שנאמר השוחד יעוור עיני חכמים...ולא רק. קידוש ה'? אלוקים? יהדות? מניעת חילול השם? לא בלקסיקון שלהם.


----------



## עובדת בית חולים (14/6/07)

דברי מורם ורבם מעניינת אותם רק כשזה 
נח ומתאים לתוכניות שלהם!!!


----------



## צופית1האחת (15/6/07)

תגובה לtoxic2004 
אני איתך בזה אבל לצערינו זה מה שחשוב להם היום בחיים


----------



## toxic2004 (17/6/07)

אכן 
הכוונה כמובן לכסף נכון? הכסף שחשוב יותר מהכל, מחיי יהודים בשדרות ומחיי היודים בכלל. מקיום מצוות התורה וממניעת חילות השם. בושה. בושה לכיפה שעל הראש שלהם.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (17/6/07)

../images/Emo190.gif מפלגת " קדימה " רוצה להחזיר את ירושלים  *ראש   הממשלה   אמר   שהוא  מיתכון  להחזיר  לערבים  את   "   מזרח   ירושלים   "   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## toxic2004 (17/6/07)

שיחזיר את הבית שלו ושל הוריו 
שייתן את הבית שלו ושל אשתו פעילת השמאל, ואת הבית של בתו הנשנשית שגרה עם בת זוג בת"א. את הבית של שני בניו הוא לא צריך לתת כי בכל מקרה הם ירדו מהארץ.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (17/6/07)

../images/Emo190.gif השמאלנים של צפון תל אביב ../images/Emo190.gif  *כל   התרנגולים   השמאלנים    שאוכלים    יין    עם   קאויאר     במסיבות    פרטיות    בצפון    תל    אביב       לא  יודעים    מה    זה    לגור     ליד     כפר     ערבי        .*


----------



## toxic2004 (17/6/07)

צודק. 
האליטה התקשורתית מ\צטרפת לחגיגות.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (17/6/07)

../images/Emo190.gif חברות הכבלים ו-הטלפונים הם זבל של אנשים  *כל     החברות    של    הטלפונים    ושל    הכבלים     הם      "    זבל    "     של    בני    אדם     . הם   לא   מוכנים    לנתק    אנשים    בגלל    שהם   רוצים    ליגנוב    כמה    שיותר    כסף      .*


----------



## צופית1האחת (17/6/07)

תגובה 
אם היו הולכים לשמאלנים ואומרים להם שהולכים להחזיר את ביתם הם לא היו מותרים כל כך מהר אבל לימנים הם עושים מה שרוצים כי הם לא פותחים מספיק את הפה שלהם


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (17/6/07)

הם מכירים רק את " תל אביב " ../images/Emo46.gif  *הם  לא   רוצים   להכיר   אף   מקום   אחר   חוץ   מאשר    "    תל   אביב    "*


----------



## צופית1האחת (17/6/07)

נדיב מאוד על חשבון אחרים 
כל עוד זה לא מגיע אליו הוא נותן הכל


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (17/6/07)

את צודקת 100 אחוז  *אם  יש   לראש   הממשלה   כמה   בתים    בארץ      . אז   מה    איכפת    לו    לתת   כמה   שטחים    של   אנשים     אחרים      ......................*


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (17/6/07)

../images/Emo163.gifחברי הכנסת השמאלנים אומרים שזה דוד המלך  *כל   חברי    הכנסת    השמלנים    אומרים    ש-דוד    ו-יהונתן      זה    היה     זוג     הומואים       .*


----------



## צופית1האחת (17/6/07)

הם מדברים על עצמם


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (17/6/07)

יעל דיין אומרת ש- דוד המלך היה הומו


----------



## toxic2004 (17/6/07)

יעל דיין 
צריכה לקבור את עצמה מתחת לאדמה יותר מ40 סנטימטר למשך 120שנה, וגם אז היא לא תוכל לפתוח את הפה שלה נגד דוד המלך ע"ה.


----------



## toxic2004 (14/6/07)

אבל ש"ס הרי צריכים נו...נו... איך קוראים 
למילה הזו שהם אוהבים? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כסף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בלי כסף הם היו עוזבים את הממשלה. אבל הרי הכסף יטהר ממזרים, ובשם הכסף לישיבות ולכוללים ניתן גם לשבת בממשלה חילונית שמאלנית אנטי דתית ואנטי יהודית שאינה יודעת לתפקד. ובכלל, האם לא אמר הרבעובדיה זה מכבר (לפני הבחירות) שמי שיצביע ל"קדימה" סופו גיהנם? ומה דינם של אלו היושבים עם "קדימה" באותה ממשלה ויונקים את כספם מממשלה זו?


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (14/6/07)

תודה על העידוד


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (14/6/07)

../images/Emo34.gif מחר יהיה " מצעד גאוה " ב- חיפה


----------



## הערשי (14/6/07)

תן פרטים ... 
מה יש שם ? סוסים ? מכטזי"ת ? יס"מ ? פחים שרופים ?


----------



## חרדי חכם (14/6/07)

אנ`לא בגיזרה 
אבל שמעתי שהולך שם אקשן רציני.


----------



## הערשי (14/6/07)

אם מישהו בגיזרה שיעדכן


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (14/6/07)

איפה הם מפגינים עכשיו?


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (14/6/07)

עדכון: 
בפינת הרחובות, שבטי ישראל- מאה שערים - החומה השלישית.


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (14/6/07)

מאות חרדים מפגינים בשעה זו בירושלים 
מאות חרדים/tapuzforum/images/emo197.gif מפגינים בשעה זו נגד קיום מצעד הגאווה בי-ם /tapuzforum/images/emo34.gif מאות חרדים מתגודדים בשעה זו ברחוב מאה שערים בירושלים במחאה על הכוונה לקיים את מצעד הגאווה בעיר בשבוע הבא. כוחות משטרה /tapuzforum/images/emo195.gifנמצאים ברחוב שבטי ישראל הסמוך ומונעים את יצירתם של המפגינים מהשכונה בניסיון לחסום כבישים. בתוך כך, נמשכת הערכת המצב במשטרת ירושלים באשר לאופן קיום המצעד. (אפרת וייס)


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (14/6/07)

עדכון: החרדים התחילו ליידות אבנים 
לעבר כוחות המשטרה במקום. לא נמסר על נפגעים


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (14/6/07)

../images/Emo66.gif מצעד הגאוה ../images/Emo34.gif  *אם    הדתיים     היו     עושים    "    מצעד     "      אז    כל     התיקשורת     הייתה     פותחת      פה     ג'ורה*


----------



## toxic2004 (14/6/07)

מה המצב רבנו. 
לא שמענו מכבודו כמעט חודש.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (14/6/07)

חוץ מימך אני לא אוהב כאן אף אחד


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (14/6/07)

ותודה ששאלת !!!


----------



## toxic2004 (14/6/07)

חחחח ../images/Emo51.gif אבל 
מה עשו לך כאן אנשים? יש כאן אנשים נפלאים ונחמדים, (טוב, חלק לא ממש נחמדים אבל נגיד.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) עשו לך רע?


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (14/6/07)

יש אנשים נהדרים ויש חרא כמו כל מקום  *העיקר    ישראלים    זה    העם    הכי     חרא      .     ואתר    תפוז    הוא    עוד    יותר     חרא      ...............................*


----------



## toxic2004 (14/6/07)

אין ספק 





 שמעתם?


----------



## עובדת בית חולים (14/6/07)

תודה רבה מאוד על התמונה המצורפת!!! 
סמל מתאים ביותר לתפוז גם לממוחשבים ובמיוחד לסלולריים במקום הסמל הגועלי שיש להם לסלולריים כיום!!!


----------



## toxic2004 (17/6/07)

איזה סמל יש להם לסלולרי כיום? 
האם הסמל הזה יותר טוב?


----------



## צופית1האחת (17/6/07)

מה העדכון האחרון בקשר להפגנה?


----------



## בnור טiב (14/6/07)

הפגנות בב``ב על מצעד הגאווה 
ברח` השומר עזרא.


----------



## toxic2004 (14/6/07)

מה דעתכם 
על הידויי אבנים? כמה קידוש השם זה מוסיף? והאם זה מה שימנע את המצעד? מסופקני.


----------



## חרדי חכם (14/6/07)

ללא יידוי אבנים 
אין השפעה על המשטרה


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (14/6/07)

הרבה חילונים אוהבים אותכם עכשיו ../images/Emo140.gif  *רק    שתדעו    שיש     הרבה     חילונים     שהם     מסכימים     איתכם     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     , אבל     הם     מפחדים     לדבר      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




         .........................................................................*


----------



## toxic2004 (14/6/07)

רוב החילונים נגד מצעד הסוטים 
רוב העם נגד המצעד האלים. כמה סוטים מפרשים את תמיכת הנוער המבולבל ממראות הטמבלוויזיה כהסכמה לסטייתם.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (14/6/07)

התיקשורת אוהבת את הסוטי מין האלה  *הטלויזיה    מעודדת    את     המצעדים    האלה      ואת     כל     הסוטים     האלה       . הרבה     חילונים     הם      נגד     פירסום     של      דברים      כאלה      
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 אני    יודע    שיש   גם     הרבה     הומואים    דתיים    בישיבות     , אז    לא    איכפת     לי     מה    הם     עושים    בבית     שלהם     . רק     שלא     יעשו     מזה      "     פירסומת    "      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## toxic2004 (14/6/07)

בדיוק. 
בושה מה שעשו 2 בחורים הצטלמו מחובקים. סוטים. חולים. מסכנים.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (14/6/07)

משרד התיירות עשה תרגיל מסריח ../images/Emo70.gif  *לקחו     2      דוגמנים     חילונים     עם      קעקועים      , הלבישו    עליהם    כיפות    , וצילמו     אותם     ליד      "     מגדל     דוד      "       כדי    ש-כל     העולם      יראה       שיש    כאן     "     דתיים     הומואים     "     כדי     שיבואו      לכאן      תיירים      לבתי      מלון        .*


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (14/6/07)

העובדים של הטלויזיה הם בעצמם סוטי מין ../images/Emo34.gif  *אנשי   התיקשורת    הם    גם     "    אוכלי     נבלות     ו-  טרפות    "      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (14/6/07)

והרבה יותר שונאים אותנו רק בגלל זה, 
והם כן מדברים.


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (14/6/07)

ככל שהאבן יותר גדול, כך הקידוש ה` 
יותר גדול, מה דעתכם?


----------



## toxic2004 (14/6/07)

המצעד אושר סופית 
הסוטים יצעדו שבוע הבא ברחובות ירושלים. אני מקווה שמשהו ייהרס להם ברגע האחרון בע"ה.


----------



## עוד לין1 (14/6/07)

מלאך... עונה 
אמן


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (14/6/07)

זה סתם היתגרות ../images/Emo46.gif  *ברגע     שזה    יהפוך     להיות      "     שיגרה     "         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










     הם   יבואו      "     סוטי     מין       מ-כל      העולם      "        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שהם     יצעדו     ערומים      ברחוב      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ואז    זה     יהיה     בדיוק     כמו      :      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     "     מצעד    הגאוה     של    ברלין     "      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## toxic2004 (14/6/07)

הרי מאיפה לקוחים המצעדים של הסוטים? 
מלונדון ואירופה. הם ראו שם ואמרו א"כ מדוע שלא נעשה בישראל? אני רק מקווה שיתפקשש להם משהו ברגע האחרון. בעזרת השם.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (14/6/07)

../images/Emo34.gif מצעד הגאוה של אמסטרדם ו-ברלין ../images/Emo34.gif


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (14/6/07)

למה לא עושים מצעד של גברים עם נשים נשואים ../images/Emo35.gif  *הרי    לפי    החוק      אסור     לעשות      "    מצעד     של     חזרה     בתשובה     "      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## toxic2004 (14/6/07)

חס ושלוש 
אם יעשו מצעד שכזה ללא סטייה הרי שהם לא יסכימו. כל הרעיון זה שהסוטים צועדים כסוטים. מתפשטים ועושים חילול השם בארץ.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (14/6/07)

נכון , אתה צודק 100 אחוז ../images/Emo70.gif ../images/Emo45.gif  *יש    גם     הרבה     "    סוטי    מין     "      שהם      עובדים     בתיקשורת       . יש    להם     תחנת     רדיו      פיראטית     בתל      אביב       שניקראת       :     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




       "      רדיו      אפולו      "       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 משרד    התיקשורת      נותן      להם     לשדר      חופשי        ......................................*


----------



## toxic2004 (14/6/07)

נסגר כבר רדיו אפולו 
לא היה כסף לסוטים להחזיק אותו. (או ש...) אטיאס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 דאג לסגור אותו.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (14/6/07)

חחחחחחחחחחחח................./images/Emo6.gif  *אוליי      , אבל     "      רדיו     ג'נין       "       ממשיך      לשדר      תוכניות      עם      החבר      של      טלי      פחימה      .......... וגם    זה     מפריע      למטוסים      של        אל-על        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## toxic2004 (14/6/07)

את טלי פחימה וחברה 
צריך לגרש בצו משפטי מיד מהארץ ולהגלות אותם ולאסור עליהם להיכנס לארץ.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (14/6/07)

כן , והיא עוד שייכת למיפלגת ליכוד


----------



## toxic2004 (17/6/07)

הליכוד כמוה.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (14/6/07)

כן , והיא עוד שייכת למיפלגת ליכוד


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (14/6/07)

ככל שהחרדים מקצינים את העמדות, 
כך גם מארגני המצעד ג``כ מקצינים את העמדות, אז מה הרווחנו?


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (14/6/07)

../images/Emo197.gif אם החרדים יוותרו אז נקבל מדינה נוצרית  *ואז    אנשים    יתחילו     ללכת     ערומים     ברחוב     בלי     בושה*


----------



## toxic2004 (14/6/07)

כבר עכשיו המדינה איננה יהודית לצערי 
חילולי שבת ואכילת חזיר, רצח, פשע, זו מדינה יהודית? התגשמות החלום האנטי דתי: מדינת כל אזרחיה לגמרי.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (14/6/07)

יש גם בתי קברות בלי חברה קדישא ../images/Emo70.gif  *ויש     קיבוצים      שהם       "      שורפים     גופות      של      מתים        "*


----------



## toxic2004 (14/6/07)

הנה משהו, 
אחותי בבקשה תתלבשי, http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-3411769,00.html איזה תגובות חמות. אני מכריח את עצמי להאמין שאלו אלו אחים שלי. כמה שנאה נוטפת מהם. כמה חוסר ידע חוסר תרבות אנושיות.


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (13/6/07)

והוא רחום יכפר עוון... 
ומקווים שאף אחד לא ישחית...


----------



## שונאת מסרים קצרים (13/6/07)

יש הפגנiת גם בב``ב? אנ`רiצה אקשן..חח


----------



## asaphxiix (13/6/07)

כולכם שונאי אדם ואלוקים 
הקדוש ברוך הוא ברא את כולם בצלמו, וכל השנאה שאתם שופכים פה ובירושלים היא שנאת חינם, שבגללה חרב בית המקדש, ולא יעזור לכם כלום! כולכם רוצחי נפשות, כולכם תלכו לגיהנום.


----------



## toxic2004 (13/6/07)

אמן ואמן 
ומי כבודו? אלוקים? גועל נפש שמקלל יהודים ומאחל להם גיהנום לא ראוי לומר את: "הקדוש ברוך הוא".


----------



## asaphxiix (13/6/07)

לא איחלתי לאף אחד שום דבר 
שנאת חינם ראויה לקללה. תראה לי איפה אתם מקיימים פה 'ואהבת לרעך כמוך' ואברך את כולכם. אני יהודי כמוך.


----------



## toxic2004 (13/6/07)

בטוח?  *" כולכם רוצחי נפשות, כולכם תלכו לגיהנום."*


----------



## asaphxiix (13/6/07)

זה לא איחול, זה תיאור מציאות (כביכול) 
האיחול שלי, אם כבר, הוא שתזכו למצוות, והראשונה בהן - ואהבת לרעך כמוך. ובמהרה בימינו אמן.


----------



## asaphxiix (13/6/07)

ורק שתהיה בעניינים, מה שאתם עושים פה גרוע 
הרבה יותר מהומוסקסואליות. נסיון לרצח כמו שהיה לפני שנתיים במצעד הוא חילול השם, גרוע פי כמה ממצעד "תועבה" ברחובות ירושלים החילונית.


----------



## toxic2004 (13/6/07)

אתה מכליל את כולם 
כאילו אני עמדתי שם ודקרתי את אותו סוטה. על החילול השם שהם עושים אין להם סליחה וזו עברה חמורה מאד. ניסיון לרצח? אז היה משוגע אחד נו אז?


----------



## הרשל גרינשפן (13/6/07)

גם אדולף היטלר היה אדם אחד 
ואתם וחבריכם המדברים גבוהה גבוהה על קידוש ה' ושם שמיים רומסים ברגל גסה את שם אלוהיכם ברבים. ההומואים והלסביות יהיו הראשונים ליפול לכפיכם ובסופו של דבר אנחנו מחללי השבת, כי הרי הדין לגביהם הוא הדין לגבינו - מוות. רק צריך את המנהיג המטורף שיעיז להוציא החוצה, דברים שעוברים בראשם של רבים מכם - ליהודי אשר מחלל את השבת בארץ הקודש בפרהסיה או בחדרי חדרים אין זכות קיום. וביי ביי דמוקרטיה.


----------



## toxic2004 (14/6/07)

כמה בולשיט ארס ושנאה בהודעה אחת. 
יש לכם זכות קיום. שבו כל אחד בכלוב שלו ואל תנבחו. דמוקרטיה מה הקשר? למה לכל השדים והרוחות אתם צריכים את המצעד העלוב הזה? מה ייצא לכם? ישנאו אתכם יותר? נראה שבאת לפה להוציא את השנאה והארס על הציבור המאמין באלוקים. ואתם הסוטים אין לכם אלוקים, אין לכם תרבות, אין לכם מוסר, יש לכם רק בהמיות וגשמיות, מתנהגים בברבריות כמו חיות, וחושבים שמדינת ישראל שייכת לכם. אז יש לי עדכון בשבילכם: רוב העם לא סובל אתכם, לא רוצה לראות אתכם מתפשטים ברחובות ירושלים. יש לכם סטיות? תטפלו בזה. אני מתנצל על ההודעה הזו אבל זה מגיע למי שמשווה את היהודי להיטלר ימ"ש.


----------



## הרשל גרינשפן (14/6/07)

והנה הוצאתי ממך בקלות רבה את הדעות 
הקיצוניות שלך ושל רעיך שמתכסות תחת פוליטיקלי-קורקט אופייני לחרדים שגולשים בנט. "יש לכם זכות קיום. שבו כל אחד בכלוב שלו ואל תנבחו" - תודה רבה שאתה נותן לי את זכות הקיום שלי. אני מניח שהדברים שאמרת יצאו מתוך הנחה שאני הומוסקסואל, מה שאני לא, אך בכל מקרה כל יחס שמקבל היום הומוסקסואל יקבל בעתיד, במידה ותמשיכו לקבל את הלגיטמציה שיש לכם היום, כל חילוני אחר- כי הרי ההבדל היחיד בין הומוסקסואל לכל חוטא אחר הוא בקושי של הדתיים לקבל את השונה מהם, כי הרי בשום מקום לא כתוב שעברה זו חמורה יותר מעבירה אחרת שדינה מיתה. "דמוקרטיה מה הקשר?" - לחרדים אין שום ערך למושג דמוקרטיה וזו זכותם, אבל אנחנו, אנשים שמבינים את ההבדלים בין ימי הביניים לבין שנת 2007, יודעים שהדמוקרטיה היא המצב הכי קרוב לטוב שאנו יכולים לחיות בו. ולכן החרדים שמטרתם היא להתפשט ולמנוע מיהודים אחרים לחיות לפי רצונם ללא פגיעה באדם אחר, מהווים סכנה חמורה לדמוקרטיה ויש להיזהר מכל חוק שבה מכיוונם. לחרדים אין בעיה לחוקק חוקים שיהרסו את הדמוקרטיה = החרדים סכנה לדמוקרטיה. "למה אתם צריכים את המצעד?" - השאלה היא לא נכונה, לצעוד לכל מטרה שלא פוגעת במישהו אחר (והיא לא פוגעת יותר ממחללי השבת בעיה"ק), זה דבר לגיטימי. לשרוף פחי זבל, להסית ולהגיב באלימות זה לא דבר לגיטימי. ולכן השאלה הרלוונטית היא : מה אכפת לך ומה זה עניינך שנצעד? - אף אחד לא מכריח איתך להכנס למיטה עם גבר. "רוב העם לא סובל אתכם" - יש לי חדשות בשבילך, ידידי. רוב עם ישראל לא סובל את החרדים, לצערי הרב זה הופך להיות סוג של שנאה כוללת. אבל עובדתית אתם השנואים במדינה זו - ראה ערך הצלחת "שינוי" בזמנה. והנזק שאתם, הפרזיטיות שלכם בחברה, והאטימות כלפי כל דבר שמחוץ לחומות שכונותיכם המסוגרות  הוא הגורם לכך. נכון שאנשים שונאים הומואים ולסביות, וזה שוב נובע מקושי בקבלת השונה. לצערנו זה לא תופעה חדשה לא פה ולא בעולם ודווקא בגלל זה צריך להתמודד איתה ולהרגיל את כלל הציבור לקבל את זכויותיהם לגאווה בזהותם של השונים מהם. "מי שמשווה יהודי להיטלר..." - צר לי אבל היטלר היה גאה באותו בחור וזה לא נובע רק משנאה אלה גם מאמיתות היסטורית. והדוגמא של היטלר הובאה בהקשר של "אל תזלזל בכוחו של מעשה של משוגע אחד". לסיום: כל מה שכתבתי "אתם" "לכם" וכד' לא מדבר עליך אישית כמובן ולא על כלל החברה החרדית, אלא אל הגישות והדעות של החברה שאתה מייצג. שנאה לחברה כחברה? אין לי. שנאה לאויבי? יש לי ולצערי חלק לא קטן מיהודים אלו מהווים סכנה לחופש שלי ולזכויות שלי ואני שונא אותם כמו שאני שונא את כל מי ששואף לגרום לי נזק.


----------



## toxic2004 (14/6/07)

מחר אגיב לך באריכות בל"נ 
רוב העם שונאים את החרדים? תתפלא, רוב העם לא. התשקורת השמאלנית הפרו פלשתינית שדואגת להסתיר את זהות העם היהודי מתסיסה נגד הציבור החרדי ומה שאתה שומע בתשקורת זה נטו שנאה עזה למי ששונה ממך.(נשמע לך מוכר?)


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (14/6/07)

רוב תושבי ירושלים הם נגד המצעד הזה ../images/Emo70.gif../images/Emo128.gif../images/Emo31.gif  *ויש   גם     המון      ערבים      ,      מוסלמים      וגם      נוצרים     שהם      מיתנגדים       לזה           ..............................................................*


----------



## הרשל גרינשפן (14/6/07)

כן. גם רוב תושבי ברלין בזמנו היו בעד המדיניות 
נגד היהודים וזה כמובן היה מושפע מהסתה. אם היינו חיים לפי דעות של נוצרים והוסלמים קיצוניים גם אני וגם אתה כבר מזמן לא היינו חיים.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (14/6/07)

מה לעשות ש-חצי ירושלים זה ערבים ../images/Emo198.gif  *המדינה   לא   תגיד   להם   ללכת   מכאן   לירדן*


----------



## toxic2004 (14/6/07)

תגובה. 
1. הוצאת ממני את הדעות הקיצוניות שלי? לא כדאי שתבדוק לפנ"ז את בלוגי ההסתה של חבריך,? כמה שנאה נוטפת מהם, וכמה שקרים הם מפיצים שם נגד הציבור החרדי. 2.*במידה ותמשיכו לקבל את הלגיטמציה שיש לכם היום, כל חילוני אחר- כי הרי ההבדל היחיד בין הומוסקסואל לכל חוטא אחר הוא בקושי של הדתיים לקבל את השונה מהם, כי הרי בשום מקום לא כתוב שעברה זו חמורה יותר מעבירה אחרת שדינה מיתה. * - אלו ואלו חיבים להתקרב ליהדות ולגלות את האמת. ואלו ואלו יגלו באיזה שהוא שלב את האמת. 3. *ולכן החרדים שמטרתם היא להתפשט ולמנוע מיהודים אחרים לחיות לפי רצונם ללא פגיעה באדם אחר, מהווים סכנה חמורה לדמוקרטיה ויש להיזהר מכל חוק שבה מכיוונם* הנה עוד מושפע מהטלוויזיה. אתה רואה את הסטיסטיקות? מפחד ממה שהולך להיות עוד 10 או עשרים שנה? זעקת "דמוקרטיה" בכזה קול גם כשתושבי גוש קטיף רצו להפגין במהלך הגירוש והמשטרה מנעה מהם (בכמה אירועים)? 4. *"למה אתם צריכים את המצעד?" - השאלה היא לא נכונה, לצעוד לכל מטרה שלא פוגעת במישהו אחר* - היא לא פוגעת במישהו אחר? רוב תושבי ירושלים לא מעוניינים במצעד הזה. האם זה איננה כפייה על הציבור לקבל דבר שפוגע ברגשותיו ללא רצונו? 5. * - אף אחד לא מכריח איתך להכנס למיטה עם גבר.* - אף אחד לא מכריח את הצועדים להגיע למצעד אם הם מפחדים שיזרקו עליהם אבנים. אף אחד לא מכריח אותך להתנהג בשפיות ולהיות מהנורמל, אבל מה לעשות שהלך החיים הוא בנורמל והם סטו מהנורמל? הצלחת שינוי? פחחח שינוי המפלגה המיתולוגית באותה מהירות שהיא קמה והצליחה נעלמה ונטמנה והיוםה איננה קיימת וטוב שכך. אם הייתה קמה מפלגה דתית כזו כבר הייתם יוצאים בצרחות ובצחוות להוציא אותם אל מעבר לחוק, אבל כשזה טומי.... יש לך שנאה ליהודים? יש לך בעיה עם היהדות. אף אחד לא מכריח אותך להיות יהודי, מדוע הנך מתעקש להישאר יהודי ולחיות בארץ? (במידה ואתה בארץ)


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (14/6/07)

../images/Emo34.gif שבוע שעבר היה " מצעד גאוה " בתל אביב  *למה   צריך    להרגיז   את    כל    העולם    ולהגיד     "   אני     יותר    טוב    מימך    "     
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## הרשל גרינשפן (14/6/07)

חבל שאתה מתעקש להכליל אותי יחד עם 
הסטראוטיפ של כל תומך במצעד הגאווה. במקום לייצג את הדיעה של אתה בוחר להצביע ולומר "גם אתם דפוקים". אבל אתה לא שם לב שבעצם זה שאתה אומר את זה את מסכים לזה שאתם "דפוקים". 1. לא אמרתי שכל החילונים בסדר ולכן אנחנו לא חלוקים. דבר שלא גורע ממידת השנאה שאתם לוקים בה. 2. אלו ואלו חייבים להתקרב ליהדות? גם פה אנחנו לא חלוקים - החרדים מהווים סכנה לדמוקרטיה ולכן יש להזהר מהם. 3. זעקתי דמוקרטיה גם כשאסרו במקרים אחרים להפגין ואני גם אזעק דמוקרטיה כשלא ירשו לך ולחבריך להפגין נגד המצעד. אין כאן שום עניין של סטטיסטיקות, האמונה הבסיסית של החרדים היא שכיהודי עובר על עבירה הוא מזיק לכלל היהודים ולכן המטרה של החרדים היא להתפשט ולהכריח אותי לחיות לפי אמונתם = הדת היהודית בצורה שהחרדים אימצו אותה מסכנת אותי. 4. היא לא פוגעת אישית באף אחד חוץ מהחרדים. לחרדים מפריע גם כשאני מחלל שבת בפרהסיה בשבת ולכן אין לדבר סוף.  ועם כל הכבוד גם לי מאוד מפריע שאתה תפגין כנגד המצעד ואע"פ כן אני מקבל את זה שיש לך דעה שונה וזכותך לבטא אותה, דבר שאי אפשר להגיד עליך. 5. ההומואים והלסביות הם לא נכים,  אבל גם נכים הם סוטים מהנורמל, גם יהודים, אגב, לשיטתם של רבים בעולם הם סוטים מהנורמל - האם תצדיק מעשים מכוונים כנגדם? אני בספק שינוי היא רק כלי שהראתה לכם שלהרבה מאוד ישראלים נמאס להיות השד שממנו אתם יונקים. הנפילה שלה לא משנה בכלל את העובדה שכ-15 מנדטים תמכו במצע שלה. אני מתעקש להשאר בארץ-ישראל כי אני מאמין שיש לי זכות לחיות בה, בטח יותר משלחרדים יש זכות לחיות בה. אני בחרתי שלא להוות נטל על הציבור. להגדיר אותי כשונא יהודים? נשמע לי אמירה מעט מופרזת מצדך, אבל, כן אני שונא יהודים שמטרתם היא לפגוע בי כמו שאני אשנא אלבני שהמטרה שלו היא לפגוע בי. (מאיפה שרתה עליך הרוח הפציפסטית הזו פתאום? שנאה היא רגש לגיטימי). ואגב, תרצה או לא, גם הומוסקסואלים ולסביות בישראל הם יהודים לא פחות ממך ולא אתה ולאף חרדי אחר יוכל לשנות את זה וכמה שנאה כלפיהם יש בחברה שלכם, אז אל תדבר איתי על "שונא יהודים".


----------



## asaphxiix (14/6/07)

בקיצור 
ראשית לגבי ההכללה: זה לא אני שמכליל, זה אתם, הציבור החרדי שמתנהג כמו עדר ומדבר כמו עדר. אני לא מתכחש לקיומם של פרטים בציבור הזה, אבל אני מתייחס אליכם בתור קבוצה. זה אכן כואב לכם מאוד שיש מצעד גאווה. חבל מאוד שכך, אך זאת אינה סיבה להשתולל באלימות, לחבל בחיי אדם ולהפיץ כל כך הרבה שנאה ותאוות דם כמו שאתם עושים פה בפורום, בפשקווילים ובהפגנות. אתם מתנהגים כמו הקיצונים שבמוסלמים בנושא הזה, ומשניאים עליכם את רוב הציבור היהודי בארץ - שאומנם בחלקו הגדול מתנגד או לא חש בנוח עם הומוסקסואליות בראש חוצות, אולם לבטח שונא אותכם (כמו את המוסלמים הקיצונים, שעמם אתם חוברים לצורך המאבק הנפשע הזה) הרבה יותר. המשוגע שיצא במצעד לפני שנתיים וניסה ר"ל לרצוח יהודי, יצא מקרבכם, הוסת על ידיכם ורבניכם (אולי הוא אפילו קרא פה בפורום, ואולי גם אז היה פה שרשור שנאה והסתה שאתה היית ממוביליו, טוקסיק. אולי דמם של אותם יהודים "חוטאים" הוא גם בראשך. שער בנפשך מה יהיה דין שמיים לגביך). אם אינכם רוצים להוביל למלחמת אזרחים וחורבן - עיצרו עכשיו את הטירוף. הקב"ה לא יכעס על מצעד תועבה וזימה יותר משיכעס על חילול שבת בפרהסיה שמתרחש כל הזמן. קיראו לרבניכם לעצור, לקחת נשימה עמוקה, לתת למצעד לעבור, כי האפשרות השניה היא חילול השם, חו"ח, הרבה הרבה יותר גדול (שפיכות דמים של יהודים בידי יהודים).


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (14/6/07)

לעשות מצעד של חזרה בתשובה זה אסור ../images/Emo70.gif../images/Emo128.gif../images/Emo31.gif  *אבל   לעשות     "    מצעד    של    סוטי    מין     "     זה    מותר     בכל     מקום       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## שוגי שיגעוגי (14/6/07)

תקן אותי אם אני טועה, אבל לא אמורים לסקול 
אותם? כאילו, לרצוח אותם. אז מה הבעיה


----------



## הרשל גרינשפן (14/6/07)

שוגי, הוכחת את בורותך ביהדות 
לא מוציאים אדם למיתה ללא משפט של סנהדרין ועדות של שני עדים.


----------



## חרדי חכם (13/6/07)

מודעות חדשות בקשר להפגנה הערב


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (14/6/07)

../images/Emo57.gif צריך לסגור את ירושלים ../images/Emo45.gif  *צודקים     100      אחוז       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 צריך     לסגור     את      ירושלים     כמו     שהיה     "   המצור    "     ב-   1948     .*


----------



## asaphxiix (14/6/07)

כן, לחקות את המוסלמים!!!! 
תראו ליהודים האלו מאיפה משתין הדג


----------



## aviran677 (14/6/07)

אני קורא את כול התגובות כאן.. 
ואני חייב להגיד שאני די בשוק אולי חייתי באיזה בועה לא ידעתי שיש אנשים בעולם ששונאים אותי כול כך..אני הומו כמובן..ו.. אני קורא אל כול התגובות על הומואים ולסביות וממש עצוב לי. כי בחיים לא שנאו אותי ..לפחות אני משתדל שלא .כי אני מחשיב את עצמי בן אדם די טוב .אני משתדל להיות נחמד לכולם אני תורם לצדקה אני אפילו יש בי קירבה לדת אני מברך על דברים לפני שאני אוכל ואני מנחי תפילן ואני עושה קידוש.. בקיצור משתדל להיות הבן אדם הכי טוב שאני יכול להיות.. ועכשיו אני קורא תגובות על אנשים ששונאים אותי ומקללים את מי שאני ושונאים אותי על משהו שאני אפילו לא בחרתי. ותאמינו או לא אני ממש לא בחרתי להיות הומו אין הומו או לסבית בעולם שבחרו להיות כאלו.. הם פשוט כאלו! ועצוב לי שמישהו בעולם הזה שונא אותי . ובלי קשר.. בקשר של המצעד בירושלים . אני גם ממש לא בעדו אני חושב שירושלים היא ברובה עיר דתית וצריך לכבד את האנשים בסביבה שלה טוב .. סתם כתבתי מה שהרגשתי כרגע והייתי חייב להגיד את זה כי אני לא שונא אותכם ממש לא ! ובכללי אני לא שונא אף אחד ויש לי  הרבה חברים דתיים זהו.. נגמרה החפירה..מקווה שלא תמחקו את ההודעה אפילו שרוב הסיכוים שכן.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (14/6/07)

הבעיה זה לא מי שאתם  *הבעיה   זה   שיש    אנשים    שהם    מיתעקשים    דווקא     להיתגרות     בציבור    רחב      . *


----------



## חדשות העולם החרדי (14/6/07)

עדכון: 
ההודעה לא תימחק, ובקשר אליכם, אם לא הייתם מתגרים בחרדים, ע``י התעקשות לקיום מצעד בירושלים, אף אחד מהחרדים. לא היה מדבר או מתעסק בנושא שלכם


----------



## צמיג בוער (11/6/07)

אזהרת הבד``ץ


----------



## צמיג בוער (11/6/07)

ממוחשבים 
איך רואים את זה ממחשב? אפשר לקרוא הכל ברור?


----------



## עובדת בית חולים (12/6/07)

רואים את זה מאוד ברור!!! ../images/Emo51.gif


----------



## Shablup (11/6/07)

את* 
מאוד בוגר מצידך לומר "את מקוללת".


----------



## לא עובר טסט (11/6/07)

חוץ מזה שאת כותבת יפה 
אין לך שום מושג בנושא שעליו מתבסס מאמריך, הכל כתוב!! הבדצ לא כותב דברים על דעת עצמו הכל מוזכר בתורה! והנה הוכחה ברורה שאת בור בענייני הדת, את נוסעת בשבת אבל לא מדליקה אש.....אין לך מושג כמה שזה מגוחך.... כל בר בי רב יצחק למשמע דברייך!! קודם תעשי תואר ראשון בתורה אחכ תבואי לקטר על אנשים שמחייהם לא הרימו עיניהם על נקבה אחרת מלבד נשותיהם, וכל חייהם קודש לה` ולתורתו!!


----------



## הוא טוב (11/6/07)

אהבתי


----------



## Shablup (11/6/07)

תודה על המחמאה 
לא הבנתי כ"כ מה הדברים שכתבת בתוכן ההודעה קשורים..ציינתי מה שאני עושה כדי להראות שכן יש לי קשר כלשהו לדת,ואני לא סתם באה להציק לכם.


----------



## לא עובר טסט (11/6/07)

זאת בדיוק הטעות!! 
את חושבת שאם את לא מדליקה גפרור בשבת יש לך כבר קשר אדוק עם הדת ויש לך כבר זכות לקטר על רבנים! לא ולא!! לא זה נקרא קשר לדת, האנשים שעליהם דברת הם אנשים שלא יוצאים עם חברים לטיול בשבת......... והקשר שלהם עם הדת לא מסתכם באי הצתת גפרור....... ואין לך שום זכות לשאול שאלות על מעשיהם!


----------



## toxic2004 (11/6/07)

אז מה מטרת ההודעה 
חוץ מלהתהלם?


----------



## נייטנייט (14/6/07)

למה לך יש תואר בתורה? אה קשקשן???


----------



## אנטי ציוניסט (11/6/07)

את אומרת שאת צמה כיפור אז אל תצומי. 
משכב זכר יותר גרוע מאכילה בכיפור!!


----------



## יוסי מאש (11/6/07)

שטויות. 
ורד מהעץ.


----------



## פינזוסט (11/6/07)

למה שטויות? 
להזכירך: גילוי עריות היא אחת משלש מצוות לא תעשה שדינם יהרג ובל יעבור!


----------



## יוסי מאש (11/6/07)

זה גילוי עריות? 
זה משהו אחר.


----------



## toxic2004 (11/6/07)

ה יותר חמור מגילוי עריות. 
זה גילוי עריות ושפיכות דמים.


----------



## יוסי מאש (11/6/07)

ה` ירחם. 
אוי וייי


----------



## נייטנייט (14/6/07)

טוקסיק- מגזים כהרגלו.... 
גילוי עריות,שפיכת דמים בלה בלה בלה...זה מאתה שווה בעצם..............


----------



## toxic2004 (17/6/07)

הטימטום אוכל אתכם נכון? 
איפה ההגזמ נייט? מתי הגזמתי ובמה הגזמתי? קשהלך כ"כ לשמוע את האמת?


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (15/6/07)

../images/Emo10.gif לא יעזור שום דבר ../images/Emo216.gif


----------



## הוא טוב (11/6/07)

יוסי זה כן פירסומת גילוי עריות 
וזה גילוי עריות בפירוש המילולי


----------



## Shablup (11/6/07)

אני לא הומו 
וגם לא לסבית... ושוב, לא הבנתי מה הקשר...


----------



## יוסי מאש (11/6/07)

שלום. אנסה לענות לך. 
אז ככה. א.יפה שאת מגדירה את עצמך כמסורתית, אבל מחללת שבת? הרי כל האיסור לסוע בשבת הוא משום איסור אש. (שזה את לא עושה) כך שאת סותרת את עצמך. ב. גם אני נגד המצעד ונגד אלימות, בדיוק כמוך. ג. את מדברת בהכללה על כל הציבור כך שזה לא הוגן. ד. הרבנים לא המציאו את אלוקים ולא את העונשים שהם כותבים במודעות, הכל כתוב עוד מששת ימי בראשית, אלוקים הוא זה שכתב איזה עונשים יקבלו כל אותם חוליגנים, הרבנים רק כתבו את זה במודעות בכדי להזכיר.. ה. וזה שאת שונאת אנשים שאומרים ומביאים את דבר ה` זה בעיה נטו שלך.. ועוד את שואלת מי מינה אותם לדיינים? מה זאת אומרת מי? מאות מאמינים הכתירו אותם להיות רבם ומורה דרכם, אז מי את שתשאלי מי שם אותם לרב.. ואגב, מי בדיוק עושה כאן פולסא דנורא? זה המצאה שלך. תודה רבה על ההקשבה. וסליחה אם פגעתי ברגשותיך. לילה טוב.


----------



## Shablup (11/6/07)

שלום.. 
אני אמנם סותרת את עצמי ומודעת לכך, אבל ככה חונכתי וזה יותר עניין של מסורת מבחינתי,לא מה קודם למה. לא התכוונתי שזה יצא הכללתי, התכוונתי רק לרבנים שקיללו את הצועדים.. מסכימה איתך שה' הוא זה שכתב את העונשים,אבל הם כן קיללו!! כל הקללות האלה די מזכיר,לפחות לי, את כל הפוסות דנורות למינהן... יום טוב גם לך.


----------



## יוסי מאש (11/6/07)

אגב.. איזה סיכון את לוקחת בכתיבת 
הודעה זו? את פוחדת שמישהו יעשה לך פולסא דנורא?


----------



## Shablup (11/6/07)

../images/Emo6.gif 
סיכון שאנשים פה יתעצבנו עליי ממש, כמו שאתה רואה שקרה..


----------



## הוא טוב (11/6/07)

לא עליך 
על דברים שלך , על תפיסת העולם המעוותת שלך , אנשים ששטפו לך את הראש, על.. על.. על..


----------



## פרנץ ונילה 222 (11/6/07)

השאלה איזה רבנים 
הרבה רבנים יש אבל לא כתוב איזה יש סתם ממציאים בשם הרבנים, ואילו העושים פולסא דנורא הם סה``כ קומץ אנשים ולא מוכרים רובם קיצוניים שאין לומר שהם חרדים אז אם את רוצה לצאת נגד חרדים תצאי על מי שיש לך אסמכתא ולא על קומץ שלא מקובל על אף זרם......


----------



## Shablup (11/6/07)

אני מדברת על הרבנים שחתומים על הפשקוויל.


----------



## קשר עולמי (11/6/07)

אין כאן אף אחד שענה לה לענין!


----------



## בnור טiב (11/6/07)

קודם כל היא לא מחכה לתשובה. 
בסך הכל רצתה להפגין קצת ידע, וזה גם לא הצליח לה.


----------



## Shablup (11/6/07)

נכון, כי עד כדי כך משעמם לי 
לבוא לפורום של חרדים ולהפגין ידע בתור מישהי שרחוקה מכך =/


----------



## toxic2004 (11/6/07)

תיקון : חוסר ידע.


----------



## יוסי מאש (11/6/07)

מה אתה מבין מה זה לעינין? 
אל תרביץ מוסר.. תן לה אתה תשובה ``לעיניין`` גרויסע רעדנער.


----------



## קשר עולמי (11/6/07)

וי זעסטו אז איך בין א גרויסע רעדנער 
? הא?


----------



## הוא טוב (11/6/07)

אין דיינע ועלטערשערע ניק


----------



## יוסי מאש (11/6/07)

זאל זיין 
א גוטע נאכט


----------



## קשר עולמי (11/6/07)

פאר דיר אויך! דרך אגב יש פורום 
יידיש בתפוז. פורום נחמד.


----------



## הוא טוב (11/6/07)

וי ער איז ?


----------



## toxic2004 (11/6/07)

אתה מחכה ג"כ לתשובה? 
אני חושב שעניתי די לעניין, אולם, בהתחשב בהודעתה שלא הייתה לעניין, מדוע הינך מצפה מאחרים שיענו לעניין? קרא שוב את הודעתה, ומצא כמה התקפות אישיות וכמה חוסר ידע ההודעה מלאה ואז השב לנו האם אנחנו צריכים לענות לעניין?


----------



## יוסי מאש (11/6/07)

הוא כתב את ההודעה לפני שאתה ענית... 
כך שזה לא כולל אותך.


----------



## toxic2004 (11/6/07)

אני בטוח שהוא התכוון כבר אז 
להכליל גם אותי. מפני שהתגובה הכל כך קצרה שלו :אין כאן אף אחד שענה לה לענין! מראה שהוא לא מעוניין לשמוע תשובות והסברים אלא סתם להתלהם א"כ הוא מתלהם על כולם וזה כולל גם אותי שהגבתי אחרי הודעתו.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (15/6/07)

../images/Emo34.gif החלום הציוני של הרצל מתחיל להיתגשם  *הרצל    רצה    להקים    כאן      "     מדינה     נוצרית   -   מערבית     "     כמו    בתרבות     רומא     העתיקה       . ואנחנו     ניראה    כאן     אנשים      ערומים     הולכים     ברחוב        .......................*


----------



## Shablup (11/6/07)

אני לא חושבת שאנשים פה הבינו 
מה הבעיה שלי בכלל. לא באתי להצדיק הומוסקסואליות וגם לאלגנות אותה. באתי כי מפריע לי, בתור מישהי שמאוד מכבדת את היהדות וערכיה, שאנשים לוקחים לעצמם את הזכות לסנגר על ה'. לומר "אלוקים יעניש אתכם" זה לא לעניין מבחינתי,וזה מציב אותי בסוג של דילמה.


----------



## הוא טוב (11/6/07)

עוד לא ראיתי תגובות 
את יודעת שגם את לא יכולה להחליט מה יותר חשוב לה` ?את יודעת כמה קללות כתובים בתנ``ך לעושי עבירה?רגע איך את מתיחסת להשמצות דתיים בפרסומת? את לא רואה בגלל זה טמבלויזיה? וכשבאים ואומרים ת`אמת שמזוהמים האלו הם קללה למה מה קרה?מי את שמאירה לדתי מה טוב ומה <


----------



## הוא טוב (11/6/07)

המשך 
לא בשעה שאת בעצמך מתקשה להגדיר מה זה. רוצה דוגמא? מה בדיוק משמעות חייכ? הנאה? יאללא תקחי סמים והופא מהגג.כמה תורה את כבר למדת שמתימרת להטיפ..לרבנימ? כן הם מקוללים זה המציאות וצריכים שידעו שיהודי אמיתי שחי ע``ף תורת ישראל מתנגד לזה במלוא תוקפ.


----------



## Shablup (11/6/07)

אתה יודע שלבוא ולומר 
שאני מסוממת שרוצה להתאבד זה גם לא יפה מצידך? אני גם נגד השמצות דתיםם,תתפלא...


----------



## הוא טוב (11/6/07)

לא אמרתי שאת מסוממת, אלא ציינתי 
שאדמ, שמחפש הנאה יכול לקבל אותה עך ידי לקיחת סמים והתאבדות. תוכלי להסביר לי מה את מחפשת?


----------



## חמותי ואני ובעלי (11/6/07)

חמודה שלי 
משאלות לא מתים.וד"א איך נפלת לפה


----------



## Shablup (11/6/07)

=) 
"נפלתי" לפה כי אני מרגישה רע..לא נוח לי עם זה שרבנים מכובדים מקללים אנשים..


----------



## הוא טוב (11/6/07)

חוץ מזה תדפדפי פה טוב טוב. 
ותזכרי אלוקים הוא לא פרייר.


----------



## יוסי מאש (11/6/07)

אבל הוא רחמן.... 
וסולח


----------



## הוא טוב (11/6/07)

ומודה ועוזב!!! אבל ו-ע-ו-ז-ב ירוחם


----------



## יוסי מאש (11/6/07)

יאפ! ו-ע-ו-ז-ב.. צודק. 
איפה זה ירוחם? איפה שהוא בדרום לא?


----------



## הוא טוב (11/6/07)

אהבתי חח


----------



## הוא טוב (11/6/07)

אחי, עזווווב


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (11/6/07)

מהבחינה של למה לקלל עוד, את צודקת 
מאוד, אבל ישנם כאלו שחייבים לשחרר קצת אנרגיה, אז מה אפשר לעשות?


----------



## Shablup (11/6/07)

=)


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (14/6/07)

מה בדיוק התגובה שלך?


----------



## חרדית בהתחזקות מתמדת (11/6/07)

אנסה לענות: 
דוקא משום שאת נוקבת במושגים מאד `חרדיים` קשה לי להאמין שאת באמת דתיה כפי שציינת. אבל זה לא הנושא - מה פירוש עזבו את הפירוש המילולי של משכב זכר?! זו הרי המשמעות המלאה שאוסרת התורה ושאותם אנשים עושים! חוצמזה שהעירעור פה על החלטת העדה החרדית היא ההפך הגמור מ``אמונת חכמים``!


----------



## Shablup (11/6/07)

אני לא דתיה 
מה שאני אומרת זה ש"משכב זכר" פונה למשהו פיזי מסויים, ולא לכל שאר הדברים שמסביב.. "הערעור על החלטת העדה החרדית...". אני לא חושבת שצריך לקבל כל סמכות בלי לשאול שאלות. שהרי אם כך,אנחנו מסתכנים בצייתנות יתר.


----------



## חרדית בהתחזקות מתמדת (11/6/07)

מתנגדת! 
אני לא אמרתי צייתנות יתר! ממש לא! ומ.ו.ת.ר לשאול שאלות! א.ס.ו.ר לדכא שאלות זו לא דרך היהדות! רק שצריך לדעת מתי, איך, כמה, כלפי מי לשאול! אבל אם רבני הבד``ץ העידה החרדית אסרו וניאצו כזה מצעד במיוחד לאור העובדה שאנו לא מקיימים את מה שכתוב בתורה נ.ט.ו ויש גם המון הלכות ובעצם תורה שבע``פ שלמה איך לנהוג מעבר למה שנמסר בתורה שבכתב אז מי אנחנו בעצם שנשאל שאלות במקום זה??


----------



## הוא טוב (11/6/07)

שבלוף תתמקדי במילה `איכ` 
ולהבא ``תשאלי`` בצורה כזאתי `נכון שבתורה כתוב רצון ה` ורבנים לומדים אותה ואני לא כל כך אבל נראה לי שה` רוצה..``


----------



## toxic2004 (11/6/07)

תגובה. 
דבר אחד יש לך רק אליך. את אומרת שאת שונאת אנשים כאלו, שונאת אמירות. (הנה כאן: * אני פשוט מרגישה בושה שאנשים לקחו לעצמם את הזכות לומר"אלוקים יעניש אתכם". אני שונאת אנשים כאלה, אני שונאת אמירות כאלה.בסדר, גם אם אתם חושבים כך, וזכותכם,למה לומר את זה?* מי שם אותך לשנוא אנשים? מותר לך לשנוא יהודי? *אני מאמינה שלה' יותר אכפת מקדושת החיים(שלא ידקרו אנשים) מאשר מהומוסקסואליות.* את מאמינה? את יודעת את מחשבות הקב"ה? אולי תוכלי בהזדמנות לשאול אותו כמה שאלות עיקריות כמו מתי יבוא המשיח? ואולי את צריכה לשאול אותו בכלל האם הוא קיים? ועכשיו, אשמח אם תוכלי להאיר את עיניי, מה שלא הצליחו לעשות כל חברייך בכל הפורומים והקומונות איתם התדיינתי, בשביל מה לכל השדים והרוחות לעשות מצעד? בשביל מה צריך לצעוד? אתם רוצים להראות שאתם חלק מהעם? תהיו חלק מהעם! עכשיו אתם רק מגבירים את השנאה מהעם כלפיכם ומוסיפים עוד אנשים לרשימה הגדולה שלא מסכימים עם דעותיכם. והערה קטנה לגבי זה: * וחוץ מזה, אח"כ מתפלאים שאנשים מתרחקים מהדת..כל מה שהתקשורת מפרסמת זה רק גינויי האלימות האלו.* מי שבורח מהדת מראה שאין לו את הכוחות להתמודד, אדם שנקלע לצרה גדולה ונתקע לדוגמא באיזה חוב וכולו בטרדות יום ולילה, והוא עובר לסמים ומעשן חשיש ומתמסטל הוא אינו חכם הוא טיפש מפני שאינו יודע להתמודד עם הבעיות אלא לירוק להן בפרצוף. מי שמתרחק מהדת הוא גורם נזק אך ורק לעצמו לא לאף אחד אחר. (אולי למשפחה שלו כאב לב). ודבר אחרון לסיום, את באמת לא רוצה שאתחיל להסביר על התשקורת. יש הרבה מה להגיד עליהם.


----------



## יוסי מאש (11/6/07)

ללא נושא


----------



## Shablup (11/6/07)

קודם כל, כמו שציינתי 
אני לא לסבית ולא שום דבר שקשור.. http://www.tapuz.co.il/blog/viewEntry.asp?EntryId=1006905 פה בדיוק כתוב למה צריך לצעד, ועוד כל מיני תשובות... שוב, אני לא מבינה מה הקשר לסמים..


----------



## toxic2004 (11/6/07)

התחלתי לקרוא את הבלוג 
והבאנדם פשוט חסר ידע בכלום. מה הקשר לכל הרוחות בין פורים שזה חג יהודי ומצווה להתחפש (וגם הוא יום אחד בשנה) לבין סוטים שהולכים ומתפשטים ברחובות הערים הגדולות ומתנהגים בצורה חייתית למי שלא בדעתם (מתקיפים משמיצים ומקללים על ימין ועל שמאל)? ושוב, האם קראת את התגובה כולה? קראי שוב והפעם עם רצון להבין ותוכלי לגלות את הקשר לסמים.


----------



## toxic2004 (11/6/07)

עוד משהו 
אני לא צריך את הבד"צ שיוציאו לי פסקים ודינים וכל מיני פאשקווילים. הקב"ה כתב את זה בתורה, והסוטים כידוע לא קוראים בתורה, (קוראים בקליפם, אולי בקפה, בתה, בסוכר) ואם הקב"ה כתב את זה זה כבר מספיק לי. הרבנים זה חיזוק אולי, להזכיר לציבור ששכח. אבל הקב"ה כתב את זה כבר לפני שהם נוצרו.


----------



## דובי 99 (11/6/07)

לרבנים יש כוח 
להחליט מה מותר ומה אסור . שהקבה נתן את התורה הוא נתן כוח ביד חכמים לאסור כל מיני דברים ואם הם אסרו משהו זה אסור ויש להם כוח להעניש בקללה את החוטאים . החטאים של סדום היו אותם חטאים ולכן הקבה הפך את סדום . קיצר יש לי עוד הרבה מה להגיד אבל אין לי כוח לכתוב


----------



## klod555 (11/6/07)

תגובה לעניין ! 
האמת שכל תגובה שאנשים יכתבו פה זה לא יענה לך על תמיהותייך כמו על קללת הרבנים, תמיד השאלה תמשיך להטרידך בראשך.. נכון שהקב``ה הוא בכבודו ובעצמו כתב את התורה והרבנים מזכירים אותה או שכל דבר שהם אומרים זה על פיה.. אבל את! את!! לא תביני את זה לעולם! כי ``אין לך מושגים בכלל`` (והסברת לנו את זה יפה מאד בזה שטרחת וכתבת שאת מצד אחד מאמינה ומצד שני מחללת שבת וכו`) זה כמו שאחד שאין לו מושג ברפואה כלל ישאל שאלות למה הרופא הזה רשם כאלה תרופות או שיכנס באמצע ניתוח וישאל למה המנתח עושה כך שיעשה אחרת! אף אחד לא התייחס אליו!!! כי אין לו מושג ברפואה!!! כך את!!! יש לך מושג בדת????? למדת פעם את כל התנ``ך עם מפרשיו??? למדת מה אסור ומה מותר??? את מי מותר לקלל ואת מי אסור?? איך צריך להתנהג בחיים?? מה הקב``ה אוהב (את ההומוהים והלסביות או את אלה שמקללים אותם)? אני יכול להמשיך ולשאול עוד הרבה שאלות... דבר אחד ברור!! לעולם! לא תביני ולא התיישב דעתך!! (אלא א``כ תחזירי בתשובה תלמדי ותחיי כחרדיה לדבר ה` אז תחיי עם תשובות בלי ספקות על רבנים ..) תביני לא יתכן שציבור שלם שחיי ע``פ התורה יצא להפגין כל ערב יזרוק אבנים יסכן את עצמו.. (גם אבות לילדים לא צעירים) כי כמה רבנים אמרו להפגין וזהו.. ``כולם`` מבינים את זה יפה מאד כולם זה כואב להם שאנשים חיים כמו בהמות.. ועוד אחרים טוענים לתת לה לקיים ``מצעד`` למה? להצדיק את מעשיהם? להוכיח לכולם אנחנו לא מוזרים? הרי אתם האבות של המוזרים! אחרת לא הייתם מבקשים לצעוד..! למה שלא יתנו לכל האנסים במדינה לעשות ``מצעד האנסים`` או ``מצעד הרוצחים`` וכו` כמו שזה אסור גם זה אסור בדיוק אותו דבר.. גברת !! אנשים איכפת להם ואיכפת להם ``באמת`` לאן הדור הגיע לאיזה רמה...... בקיצ.. נמאס לי לכתוב.. תזכרי דבר אחד! כל שאלה שיש לך על חרדים את התשובה תמצאי בזה שתחיי כמוהם או תלמדי מה שהם למדו.. בדיוק כמו שהרופא או המנתח לא יתחיל להסביר לך למה הוא עושה כך... הוא יגיד לך לכי ללמוד רפואה! אז בבקשה אל תשאלי שאלות על חרדים אם את לא חרדית!


----------



## חרדית בהתחזקות מתמדת (11/6/07)

באמת,תגובה לענין!


----------



## קומנדו ברסלב (12/6/07)

בתור גרפולוג 
אני אומר שהסגנון כתיבה שלך הוא חרדי! ולא...


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (14/6/07)

למה לקלל אנשי ביטחון ../images/Emo35.gif../images/Emo35.gif../images/Emo35.gif../images/Emo35.gif  *תגידו    תודה    שהם    שומרים    עלינו      .*


----------



## נייטנייט (14/6/07)

שבלופ, מסכימה עם כל מילה שלך!!!../images/Emo45.gif 
הגזימו פה,אה? ממש מטורפים...


----------



## ביתר בדם ובאש (15/6/07)

היא לא מדליקה אש 
אבל היא נוסעת,אוי כמה יהודים תמימים יש!או שאולי הם לא תמימים אלא הם מוכנים לתת לאלוקים רק דברים שקל להם,אין בעיה לענות אבל אני חושב שלא יועיל לענות,אנשים חושבים שהם חכמים ולכן אם כך וכך נראה להם אין מצב כמעט לשנות את דעתם רק להתפלל!


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (10/6/07)

מישהו יודע האם כבר את האוהל? 
ואם כן, איפה זה הוקם?


----------



## toxic2004 (10/6/07)

לא יודע אני משער שבגן סאקר.


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (10/6/07)

מה פתאום? הם כתבו בכניסה לעיר.


----------



## toxic2004 (6/6/07)

פיה טובה 10 לבפנים מהר > 
מאוכזבת? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 אחח איך שזה היה צפוי. התפילות שלכם אכן התקבלו, רק לא במקום הנכון.


----------



## חמותי ואני ובעלי (6/6/07)

מה שאני הכי לא מבינה את הרבנים 
עד שהחילונים עושים מצעד שבו הנשים עם הנשים והגברים עם הגברים אז כועסים עליהם ? מה היה עדיף שיהיה תערובת ח``ו?


----------



## toxic2004 (6/6/07)

המצעד מעורב


----------



## מיין פייערל (6/6/07)

א. המצעד מעורב 
ב. מדוע שלא יתחתנו הומואים על לסביות, ובא שלום על ישראל? הרי שניהם דוגלים באותו אידיאל


----------



## toxic2004 (6/6/07)

../images/Emo6.gif 
מעניין מה דעתה של ההיא שמסתובבת פה בשירשורים ומציעה לכולם לבוא לראותותה בהמצעד המטומטם.


----------



## klod555 (12/6/07)

שאלה הדיוטית! 
מה הקשר? אם הבן שלך ח``ו היה רוצח אבל לא אנס. (מלאנוס הוא היה מאד נזהר) היית מאוכזבת? ברור שכן! ולשיטתך באה השאלה, למה להתאכזב? הרי לאנוס הוא לא אונס אפי` שהוא רוצח אז מה? אבל אנס הוא לא! הרי זה שטויות והבלים להגיד כזה דבר, אותו דבר לגבי המצעד זה לא שאלה של מה עדיף? התבוללות או הומוסקסואליות.. שניהם זה דבר רע! ואסור מהתורה! ועל שניהם צריך למחות. ואני בטוח שאם היו עושים מצד ההתבוללות כמו מצד הגאווה, התגובה הייתה אותו הדבר! איני מבין את תמיהתך על הרבנים?!


----------



## עובדת בית חולים (13/6/07)

ענית לא תשובה לעניין ולא שאלת כאן שום שאלה 
הדיוטית!!! ענית לשואל כשאלתו!!!


----------



## עובדת בית חולים (13/6/07)

השאלה לא הדיוטית!!! זו תשובה כהוגן!!!


----------



## asaphxiix (13/6/07)

תשובה אידיוטית.


----------



## העולם החרדי (6/6/07)

כביש גהה: הפגנה נגד מצעד הגאווה../images/Emo34.gif 
מאת Kיציק כביש גהה: חרדים
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 המוחים על הכוונה לקיים את מצעד הגאווה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הציתו שריפה חרדים הציתו ארגז שנזרק בוער לכביש גהה, בין מחלף גהה לגשר קוקה-קולה. בעקבות כך נחסם הכביש לדקות ספורות עד לכיבוי הארגז. ככל הנראה מדובר במחאה על הכוונה לבצע את מצעד הגאווה בירושלים בעוד כשבוע וחצי.


----------



## קשר עולמי (6/6/07)

‏100


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (5/6/07)

הצד השווה שלהם =שכולם קנאים, 
והטקטיקה קצת שונה


----------



## בת סוזן (5/6/07)

חתימת יחיד 
מרן הגאב"ד שליט"א וכל חברי הבד"ץ העדה החרדית, לא חתמו על מחאות בדבר המצעד התועבה


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (14/6/07)

מה זה משנה? ובגלל זה הם לא קנאים?


----------



## PaddyPA (13/6/07)

מה זה ח"ו?


----------



## פיה טובה 10 (4/6/07)

אני מזמינה את כולם "לראות אותי" במצעד 
ויש מה לראות!


----------



## הוא טוב (4/6/07)

תלכי כך כל יום יא צבוע/ה


----------



## פלוני ובניו (4/6/07)

תסמני לכולם איפוא את 
כדי לדעת לאן לזרוק את הבקבוקי זכוכית..


----------



## הוא טוב (4/6/07)

חתיכת בשר העתידה להסריח ולהתרקב 
פויה


----------



## toxic2004 (4/6/07)

סבלנות, לאן ממהרים 
אלוקים לא שמע את תפילותיכם, מפני שהאלוהים שאתם מאמינים בו לא קיים.


----------



## פיה טובה 10 (4/6/07)

../images/Emo99.gifאנחנו לא ממהרים אנחנו צועדים!!! 
ומראים לכולם את יופיה של הבריאה


----------



## toxic2004 (4/6/07)

יופיה של הבריאה? 
יופיה של הבריאה היא ביערות ומדבר סיני, למה לא לצעוד שם?


----------



## הוא טוב (4/6/07)

צודק הלווי ויתקיים בהם 
``במדבר הזה יפלו פיגריכמ``


----------



## toxic2004 (4/6/07)

אגב, אתם עדיין לא ממהרים, ולא צועדים.


----------



## פיה טובה 10 (4/6/07)

toxic אתה מוזמן אישית לבוא למצעד


----------



## toxic2004 (5/6/07)

תודה על ההזמנה 
אני מעדיף לשבת בבית ולעשות משהו שימושי ויעיל.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (17/6/07)

השמאלנים יקיימו הפגנה נגד החרדים ../images/Emo197.gif  *הסטודנטים     באוניברסיטת      תל      אביב       יקיימו    השבוע     "     הפגנה    ענקית      "       בצפון      תל      אביב     בעד     מצעדי     גאוה        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## הוא טוב (4/6/07)

מתי תבין כבר המקום ההוא לא בשביל זה


----------



## הוא טוב (4/6/07)

לא נורא, אלוקים גדול ורואה הכל 
ואף אחד לא ינצל משאול. אל תתעסקו איתו, עם ה` שנאמן להפרע מאלו שפורעים את עצמם לבעל פעור. ותולעתם לא תמות.


----------



## אלקטרו חנן (4/6/07)

הלא דבר 
לאיזה אלוהים הם התכוונו?


----------



## הוא טוב (4/6/07)

דברי הימים ב לב יט 
וידברו אל אלקי ירושלם כעל אלהי עמי הארץ


----------



## פיה טובה 10 (5/6/07)

אני מזמינה אתכם לצעוד איתנו יד ביד 
לאחר המצעד עצרת ברחבת הכותל (מאושרת עי מ"י)


----------



## הוא טוב (5/6/07)

תזמיני ת`סבתה שלך 
נו ההיא שבכתה ליד כותל שיולדו לה ילדים ונכדימ. היא בטח תשמח להיווכח שתפילת יתקיימה. אמה שלך לצערנו/שמחתנו כבר לא תראה נכדים


----------



## toxic2004 (5/6/07)

לצערנו לא לשמחתנו 
הם תינוקות שנשבו, הם אנשים שהתשקורת האיכלה אותם בזבל והם לא אשמים.


----------



## הוא טוב (5/6/07)

עכ``ף הם לא יאכילו בזבל גם את ילדים 
נקודה נוספת.כולם יודעים מה הוא רצון ה` בשונה מתינוק שנישבה. והם מתכוונים לעבור עליו.ולא שיש כאן איזה תאוה או דחף /שגם זה כמובן לא התנצלות לחטוא/ שעושה את אדם מומר לתואבה. אלא..


----------



## toxic2004 (5/6/07)

בוודאי הסיבה מובנת לכולם אין צורך.


----------



## חמותי ואני ובעלי (4/6/07)

התפרסם שהגאב"ד והמפקד נפגשו 
שניהם אנשים שמנהיגים אנשים ואני בטוחה שהם סגרו שם דילים כמו שני אנשים חכמים


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (4/6/07)

אם אתה לא יודע, איך אנחנו נדע? 
אנחנו מחכים שאתה תחכים אותנו בנושא..


----------



## אהבה פתוחה (4/6/07)

אם אתה לא יודע, איך אנחנו נדע? 
אנחנו מחכים שאתה תחכים אותנו בנושא..


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (3/6/07)

../images/Emo5.gif משרד התיירות מביא לכאן גויים ../images/Emo70.gif 
|*משרד   התיירות     ממשיך    לפרסם     את     "   מצעד   הגאוה    "     ברחבי    העולם       
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 אתמול   פורסמה   מודעה    של    2    דתיים    מיתחבקים     ברכבת   התחתית     של     וושינגטון        .......................*


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (3/6/07)

אתמול מפקד המשטרה היה ב- " בית הפתוח " ../images/Emo82.gif  *מפקד   משטרת  ירושלים     "    ניצב    אילן  פרנקו    "    היה    אתמול    אצל     "    הבית    הפתוח    " ודיבר    עם    אירגוני    ההומאים    והלסביות        .*


----------



## toxic2004 (3/6/07)

חבל שהוא לא נשאר שם. 
סוף סוף הוא הגיעלבית, מדוע הלך משם?


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (3/6/07)

../images/Emo140.gif ..................חחחחחחחח........../images/Emo6.gif


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (3/6/07)

../images/Emo98.gif תיתכונן לראות בחורות גויות ברחוב יפו


----------



## toxic2004 (3/6/07)

אני מוותר על הכבוד 
אני מקווה שלא יילך להם בשום דרך.


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (3/6/07)

../images/Emo59.gif תיתכונן ל- מילחמה עם סוריה ../images/Emo59.gif  *שנה   שעברה    פרצה     "   מילחמת    לבנון    ה- 2   "    בגלל     שהיה    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   "  מצעד   גאוה   "   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בעיר    הקודש    .*


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (1/6/07)

בטוח 100 אחוז שזה לא יקרה ../images/Emo70.gif../images/Emo128.gif../images/Emo31.gif 



*להזכירכך       TOXIC2004         .............................................................   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לפני    8     שנים     הייתה    בכנסת     מיפלגה    שקראו     לה      :      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      "   עלה     ירוק    "    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כמו    שאומר     הפסוק      :       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     "     עלה   ירוק    או     עלה    לניידת     "      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




         ......................*


----------



## toxic2004 (1/6/07)

והסיכוויים שלהם להגיע לכנסת הם??


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (1/6/07)

" ביבי נתניהו " לקח יועץ אישי לענייני הומואים  *אם    הליכוד   יעזור   למיפלגה   שלהם   אז   מצבנו     "    גרוע    ביותר     "      
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















 אבל    אני   מקווה    שהם   לא   יעברו    את     "    אחוז   החסימה    "      .*


----------



## toxic2004 (1/6/07)

בעזרת השם!


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (31/5/07)

שזה היה בתל אביב אף אחד לא אמר מילה ../images/Emo70.gif../images/Emo70.gif../images/Emo70.gif  *לפני    8     שנים     שזה    היתקיים     בתל    אביב       אז   קראו    לזה      :      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




       "     מצעד     האהבה       "      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




         ו-   ילדים     קטנים     ראו      "      בחורות     ערומות      הולכות     ברחוב      "        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (31/5/07)

../images/Emo44.gif אנשי התיקשורת " אוכלי נבלות ו-טרפות "  *אני  מבטיח   לכם   ש-גם   יהיו    "   אנשי   תיקשורת   "   שהם   יצעדו    במצעד   הגועלי   הזה     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## שאבעס גוי (31/5/07)

חידשת לי 
את אמריקה.


----------



## צופית1האחת (17/6/07)

אנשי התקשורת הם הכי מגעילים


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (31/5/07)

אתם שכחתם שתהיה מילחמה עם סוריה בקיץ ../images/Emo70.gif  *מצעד     הגאוה     יגרום     לזרז     את      המילחמה     עם      סוריה      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (29/5/07)

הרעיון הוא להכניס הרבה כסף לבתי מלון ../images/Emo130.gif  *הרעיון     הוא     להביא     לארץ      "    עשרות      אלפי     גויים     "     שיכניסו     כסף     לבתי    המלון       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 משרד    התיירות    ירויח    הרבה     כסף      מ-הארנונה     של      הבתי     מלון        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*


----------



## toxic2004 (29/5/07)

הכסף.... 
יעוור עיני חכמים (ולא רק).


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (29/5/07)

הכסף ילך רק לביזבוזים על חשבון האיש הפשוט ../images/Emo70.gif  *הכסף    של     האיש    הפשוט     "   משלם    המיסים    "    ילך    לביזבוזים    של    חברי    הכנסת      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















*


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (29/5/07)

../images/Emo150.gif משרד התיירות עושה פירסומת לדתיים  *משרד   התיירות    הישראלי    מפרסם   גלויה    בחוץ   לארץ     שבה  ניראים   "   2   דתיים    עם   קעקוע   מיתנשקים    "*


----------



## toxic2004 (29/5/07)

משרד התיירות הישרעאלי 
בושה וחרפה להם, אבל מה אנחנו מתפלאים? איפה חשבנו שאנחנו נמצאים? במדינה יהודית?


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (29/5/07)

../images/Emo22.gif לא ידעתי שיש דתיים עם קעקוע


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (29/5/07)

אני ראיתי כבר דתיים עם " עגיל באף "  *





    אבל    בחור   דתי   עם    קעקוע      .............................................*


----------



## toxic2004 (29/5/07)

יש יש ותתעדכן 
בחברה של היום יש לצערנו היום הכל.


----------



## הוא טוב (29/5/07)

הרגת אותי


----------



## הוא טוב (29/5/07)

לא יהודית. 
עיברית.


----------



## שאבעס גוי (29/5/07)

גם הציבור החרדי משווק את המצעד. 
הקהילה ההיא מברכת אותנו על כך שאנו מתנגדים ומשתוללים נגד המצעד. בס``ה הם חסכו הרבה כסף ואינם צריכים פרסום כלל. הנה גם כאן באתר פרסמו אותם. הכי טוב היה אם היינו פשוט מתעלמים מהם. כך הם ידעכו מעצמם וכמובן שילדי הציבור החרדי לא היו מתוודעים לקהילה הזו. קבלו בסיפור. יהודי אחד חזר בתשובה עם משפחתו. ערב אחד ניגש אליו בנו בן ה11 ושואל אותו ``אבא, מה זה גיי?`` אומר לו אביו ``אני לא יודע בדיוק אבל אני אברר לך`` ``מחר בבוקר אני אענה לך, ועכשיו תלך לישון. לילה טוב מותק`` רץ האבא אל הרב שלו ושואל מה לענות לילד. הרב חושב וחושב ועונה שעדיף שהאבא יספר לילד מה זה, מאשר שהילד ילך ויברר בעצמו. בבוקר ניגש האבא לילד ואמר לו שגיי זה כמו אבא ואמא אבל גבר עם גבר שעושים ככה ככה וכו` כמובן עד היכן שאפשר להסביר לילד בן 11. אמר לו הילד ``יופי עכשיו הבנתי מה זה גיא אבל מזה צלמוות?``. אם הצלחתם לקרוא הודעה זו סימן שהבעיות בתפוז או באורנג נפתרו (לפחות נכון לרגע זה) אם לא הצלחתי לשלוח את ההודעה, לא הפסדתם כלום.


----------



## הוא טוב (29/5/07)

חחח שאבעס... 
סיפור יפה מאד. לגבי פירסום אתה 100 % בטוח שלא צריך למחות ? אני לא .


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (29/5/07)

" הרפורמים " תומכים במצעד הגאוה  *רק    החרדים    יכולים    לעצור    את     "    המופע     הזנותי     הזה     "       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## השומר בשער (29/5/07)

כמה שאתה צודק המודעות ברחוב 
והפרסום על המצעד הורס לנו את הנוער


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (30/5/07)

../images/Emo44.gif ../images/Emo125.gif התיקשורת הישראלית תומכת בהם  *גם   בתיקשורת   הישראלית   יושבים  הרבה   "  שמאלנים   סוטי  מין   "   שהם   תומכים  במצעד   הגאוה    .*


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (30/5/07)

מכיר את הבדיחה על אנשי התיקשורת ../images/Emo35.gif  *  איש   תיקשורת   ניפגש   עם  אישתו   במסעדה   יוקרתית    , פתאום   הוא    מקבל   הודעת   SMS    בטלפון    הנייד    , אז   אישתו   שואלת   אותו    :     מה    קרה     
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





            ............................................................. אז   הוא    עונה     לה    :   בואי    מהר    הביתה    כי    הילדים    שלך    והילדים    שלי    הולכים   מכות    עם     הילדים    שלנו      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## מיין פייערל (30/5/07)

רגע.. . . . 
אין לו סלולארי כשר? איך הוא קיבל SMS


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (30/5/07)

יש לו ביפר מיוחד של רוממה ../images/Emo44.gif


----------



## שאבעס גוי (30/5/07)

אין לי בעיה עם זה שהתקשורת 
מפמפת את המצעד. זתומרת אין לי בכלל ציפיות מהתקשורת בטח לו בנושאים של יהדות לוכסן מצפון. בס``ה אמרתי שאם לא היינו מתייחסים לכך לא הייתה סיבה לתקשורת לדבר ע``ז כה הרבה. מארגני המצעד הביאו את העצים למדורה אבל בלי הדלק שהחרדים הביאו היה מאוד קשה להדליק את המדורה.


----------



## חכמי חלם (30/5/07)

או לי מיוצרי. מה שנעשה זה לא טוב 
אז בכל זאת לתת להם גם את הלחי השני


----------



## מחפש ניק יפה (30/5/07)

במצעד הקודם שהתבטל היה מחלוקת בין 
גדולי ישראל מה לעשות כל אחד הכריע מה שהכריע אח``כ התברר שכ``ק האדמו``ר מגור שליט``א צדק שאמר לא להתייחס בשביל לא לפרסם כי אין ספק שהפירסום הכי גדול בא מאיתנו


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (30/5/07)

../images/Emo5.gif אבל עכשיו זה יהיה הרבה יותר גרוע ../images/Emo70.gif../images/Emo31.gif  *הם    הולכים    להביא     לכאן     לארץ     "    אלפי     גויים     "     שיבואו     לירושלים       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















*


----------



## toxic2004 (30/5/07)

לא יזכו בעזרת השם


----------



## המדינהזהסרטבורקס (30/5/07)

../images/Emo4.gif זה הולך להיות הרבה יותר גרוע ../images/Emo70.gif


----------



## toxic2004 (30/5/07)

נקווה שלא


----------



## חמותי ואני ובעלי (30/5/07)

ח"כים דתיים: הפירסום חולני ומזוהם 
חובשי כיפות מתנשקים בבירה


----------



## toxic2004 (30/5/07)

הכיפה שלראשם 
לא שווה את הצביעות וחילול השם שבליבם.


----------



## מיין פייערל (25/6/07)

/tapuzforum/images/emo34.gifספיישל מצעד הגאווה עודכן/tapuzforum/images/emo41.gif 
www.1800550.net/mitzad.html נוספו להורדה כ40 תמונות /tapuzforum/images/emo51.gif תודה לנילון נצמד, על בניית העמוד...


----------



## צופית1האחת (25/6/07)

דרך אגב אם חזרת לזה 
יש לי משהו קטן להוסיף ראיתי אתמול בטלויזיה עשו מצעד נראה לי במנהטן היה מצעד הגאווה והם היו חצי עירומים ישראל היה עוד טוב והיתה שם איזה יהודיה לצערנו עם כיפה והיתה לה טלית והיא דיברה והיה להם המון תמיכה מהציבור האמריקאי


----------

